# The Definitive DRESS WATCH Thread (Since we're not getting a Themed Forum)



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

In response to the recent thread, https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/can-i-suggest-dress-watch-forum-3088378-6.html, and the likely result that we will not be getting a themed forum of our own I wanted to start what I hope will be a permanent thread that all Dress Watch enthusiasts can participate in.

So let me set the stage, I am also a member over at Styleforum where there are persistent threads that act as a micro-community much the way a forum would without having to start a new topic for everything. They're fun, everyone gets to know the other posters and reading the thread from start to finish is an enjoyable journey. My hope is to get something of that feel with this thread. I did not start this in the High End forum specifically so that we can include all levels of dress watches: from $75 Seikos to watches worth hundreds of thousands. It's just about appreciating classy, dressy pieces.

This is _*NOT*_ meant to be an "_I have 5K, which dress watch should I buy_" thread aggregator but rather a thread for fans of dress watches to discuss their collections, what they love about them etc.

With that out of the way, I'll start.

My personal journey with dress watches started young, as I remember my father always wearing suits and a simple Cyma dress watch to work. I recall thinking that was the archetype of a man - understated and cool. Its what my love of both clothes and watches stems from and, ever since, I've had a special place in my heart for dress watches (full disclosure I wear my Pepsi most days as it's a terrific beater and so easy to throw on). To me, a dress watch doesn't need to fall within the hard and fast definition some subscribe to (i.e. two hands, yellow gold, manual wind, Roman or stick numerals) and I would love to know what everyone else thinks about what makes a great dress watch. Based on that, my collection includes two "true" dress watches - my Cartier Tank Basculante and the A. Lange & Sohne 1815 - and I intend for that to grow as time and finances permit.

My Cartier was one of my first real dress watches. I've loved Cartier for a long time and never quite understood why they got so swept under the rug by the watch masses. They were the choice of greats like Andy Warhol and Cary Grant, I mean how cool is that? The Tank Basculante was special because it was originally re-released as part of the CPCP collection but then was also offered in Stainless Steel. Hand wound featuring a fantastic F. Piguet movement this thing checked all my boxes - slim, discreet, guilloche dial, roman numerals and classic feel.








Some might argue that the 1815 isn't a true dress watch in the sense that it uses arabic numerals instead of roman or stick. It's generally accepted that the Saxonia line is the dressiest line from ALS but I still think of the 1815 as a dress watch than can do dual duty as a dressy casual watch. I purchased my 1815 as a present to celebrate a professional milestone to myself and, when I was deciding on what I wanted, I was looking at similar 3 handers from the Trinity. I got a lot of advice to go with a Patek and, granted, they are lovely but what finally swayed my decision was the fact that ALS is so new to the game and doing revolutionary things. In my mind, this 1815 was like the opportunity to get the first ever Calatrava - a classic that will likely outlive me. The chance to get in at the ground floor of a disruptive, top tier manufacturer was something I wasn't about to pass up. And so I didn't.








What do I want next? I'm torn between the Grand Seiko SBGW033 _130th,_ Ralph Lauren Slimline Classique round or an FP Journe Chronometre Bleu. All three, in my eyes, are exceptional watches in their respective price ranges and would be tremendous additions to my collection. I'm even considering moving my entire collection to time only pieces (Pepsi excluded) to really hone in on the essence of watchmaking.

*Now the onus is on the rest of you; what are your thoughts, collection, interpretation of dress watches? Hopefully there is enough interest to keep this thread alive and well.*


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm on the hunt right now for something dressy so I'll be interested to see where this goes. My preference is to modern sizes in the 40-42mm range.

Not my photo but I'm lusting over this Tourby Guilloche model.









The dressiest I have for now is this Tissot that was my high school graduation gift from my parents 20 years ago. It works with a suit and tie nicely just wears a little small for my taste.


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice thread. I don't as yet have a true dress watch. I am a big fan of the Cartiers dress watches. The Cartier Tank in yellow gold from the CPCP collection is something I would love to have. I like both your two choices. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)

I think the JLC UT line is the ultimate dresswatch. I've owned 3 different versions. This is the one currently in my collection:



and here are my 2 previous ones:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

High quality dress watches need not be very expensive or Swiss. Example of a superb yet affordable:

Gavox Legacy Navy Logical with Citizen-Miyota automatic movement and sapphire crystal




























Gavox Legacy Navy Review - worn&wound

............Mine


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

These are some of the dress watches in my collection.

While the Clous de Paris guilloche bezel was not present in the original Patek Philippe Calatrava 96, and was only introduced in 1973 in the 3520D, it is a design that I have come to view as the quintessential dress watch, and I appreciate the characteristic sparkle that the hobnail bezel exhibits that is balanced and moderated by the thinness of the bezel and the simplicity of the printed dial.

Patek Philippe Calatrava 5119J

















The Frederique Constant Slimline is an elegant, minimalist dress watch, without date and seconds hand. The absence of the seconds hand is something I prefer in my quartz watches, as I find the ticking of a quartz movement to be a bit jarring, particularly in a dress watch.

Frederique Constant Slimline Quartz









The Grande Reverso Duo is perhaps less of a traditional dress watch, with the expanded date window, and the somewhat larger form factor. While it isn't my first choice for a formal social event, it fits perfectly in a formal business setting.

Jaeger-LeCoultre Grande Reverso Duo

















The Orient is another less traditional dress watch, with a date and central seconds complication and a power reserve indicator. It is more of a watch that is inspired by a vintage everyday watch, and is a very charming watch on the wrist.

Orient 60th Anniversary









These are some other watches which I've sold.

Concord Bennington









Beijing Beihai 50th Anniversary


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Another Beihai here


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm one that doesn't subscribe to a pure dress watch definition as typically/normally defined. I don't have a problem or disagree with that definition and see the logic in it. But I stretch the boundaries a bit. As long as a watch is uncomplicated and can fit under a shirt cuff, they can function in a dressy setting (at least the one's that I would normally attend/be invited to). With that in mind, these are the watches that fit the bill in my watch/social world and I've used them as such . . .


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

JLC Master Ultra Thin 1907 Grand Feu in White Gold.

Thin, minimal, diameter isn't too big, no seconds hand or complication, precious metal, enamel dial is a plus. Lovely!


----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)

celter said:


> and here are my 2 previous ones:


Some awesome watches in this thread already, but how did you decide to let this one go? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Can my 065 join this somewhat exalted company?


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

marcusp23 said:


> Some awesome watches in this thread already, but *how did you decide to let this one go?*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was thinking the exact same thing. Beautiful with the cream dial and pink gold.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

Calatrava with or without date.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Just to start with firing up the thread early on what isn't and is. I find this version of the Hamilton Khaki officer very intriguing. It's on 34mm dia case and for me has a very dressy look. Not saying it's a dress watch but on a nice leather strap it certainly isn't a classic utilitarian field watch. Perhaps meant for ladies but I haven't seen much of an uptake of automatic field watches by them so perhaps not?









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Think this is beautiful too. It's a simple quartz but it's ultra thin and the pattern elevates it beyond norm.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

The above pict. borrowed from the Vapaus Kickstarter site.

I'm a fan of what 2 brothers (otherwise known as Vapaus) have done from across the Atlantic! It appears they are well on the way (recently introduced on Kickstarter) to fill this niche with the Veli series. IMHO they've achieved a great mix of classic and contemporary design esthetics to make a diversified dress piece, at a very reasonable price, that does not compromise on what one would expect from either the build or mechanical aspects of a more refined dress timepiece! If this is any inclination of what Vapaus is capable of tantalizing the fans of dress timepieces with than I see a bright future beyond their humble Kickstarter introduction. I can't wait for the anticipated Nov./Dec. shipping date for a real life assessment ;-)


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

Only got one dress watch- my grandads old Omega Geneve. I do like dressier watches and really want to add a marine /deck watch to my collection. That Gavox posted earlier is now on the shortlist! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 16, 2015)

Now I can't stop looking.... These both fit the mood from my perspective. Minimalist and clean.
















Photos from the net.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Two from my collection that I classify as my "dress" watches are my Hamilton Intra Matic and my Orient Bambino. Any time I wear a dress shirt, suit, tie, etc. these two can fit the occasion.


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Great thread, thanks.

Some of the dressier watches I've owned/own:


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Junghans Max Bill handwind, a sober watch I wear on sober or somber occasions:








My grandfather's GP, not in perfect shape, but a treasured relic:


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Two more from me. First is my vintage LeCoultre. Second is my Bulova Accutron Gemini. I know straps are preferred for dress watches, but this is clearly dressy.


----------



## DavidM1 (Feb 13, 2006)

Stan, I got half way through your post and realised it had to be yours. Great selection over the years and cool to see them in alphabetical order!


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

This one is a leather strap away from true dress duty, but really is my everyday wear. When it cools down this will likely end up on a strap. I've taken a few breaks from watches in general between different trends I've jumped on, mostly divers as that seems to be the most commonly sought after watch looking at forums and I fell into it reading. I feel like proper dress watches are outside of a trend. It's timeless and no matter where watch trends go I don't think it's possible for a proper dress watch to look out of place.


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

I never dress up and even don't own a suit. Still I recently bought the dressy Omega Tresor YG. Why? Because I like it that's why.


----------



## Bigdaftboy (Jul 28, 2014)

Wore this to wedding wearing full kilt outfit, definitely first choice for dress (not actual watch as haven't updated photos in case someone thinks I'm being funny posted pics from net)lol pic of actual watch added


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Alex_TA said:


> I never dress up and even don't own a suit. Still I recently bought the dressy Omega Tresor YG. Why? *Because I like it that's why*.


Pretty much my only reason to buy a watch I must agree . . .


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

pantagruel said:


> Two from my collection that I classify as my "dress" watches are my Hamilton Intra Matic and my Orient Bambino. Any time I wear a dress shirt, suit, tie, etc. these two can fit the occasion.


2nd the bambino, I have the grey face version of this model. Love the high dome glass very retro, it's quite similar to some of the much more expensive Swiss dress watches referenced, perhaps losing some of the refinement on the hand type

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kgtardiff (Jul 16, 2011)

My favorite dress watch that I own is this 18kt rose gold Franck Muller with blued steel hands and guilloche dial.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

If I was to look for another dress type watch, these would be the first stuff I'd consider (pics from site), just so sublime . . .


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

I wouldn't mind a manual wind version sans the second hand and the date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlacer (Apr 2, 2011)

I was never really into anything in yellow gold, but this one with a JLC Cal. 889 inside was a no brainer. It also got me back into watches in the 35-38mm range, which I think is ideal for a gold piece.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

From what I own now, and I don't ascribe to the traditional dress watch definition...


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

I've got a Bambino in rose gold, and I wear my dads Santos ( when he let's me). 








The category name Dress Watch is fine, but I think people miss read it and therefore write-off a whole class of watches. I wear my dress watches in casual clothes just as happily as smart clothes.
I think when watches were made for divers and pilots people started thinking of different watches for different occasions. But really most watches can be worn at most times.
The only exceptions are: when wearing a DJ, or actual diving, flying or mountain climbing. As long as a watch is reasonably sized and not garish, then its an all rounder.

I should imagine some agree with me, but I imagine some would say NO, watches for occasions.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

The ultimate, I think.

Not my picture, damn


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

If anyone is inspired by this thread to consider a dress watch, Ashford currently has an exceptional deal on the Glashutte Original Senator Automatic at the price of $3800 (about 48% off MSRP), using code DMSENATOR3800.

http://www.ashford.com/us/39-59-01-02-04.pid


----------



## PsyenceFiction (Jun 9, 2014)

top three dress watches from Glashutte, from the top:
1. A. Lange & Sohne; Saxonia Automatic







2. Glashutte Original Sixties







3. Nomos Metro








i'm leaning somewhere between, strictly, 38mm-40mm.
an exception to my grandpa's Calatrava Beyer at 35mm.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The first two, the Omega and Rado, are mine; the Hamilton isn't.

The Omega was my dad's, and he gave it to me when I started getting interested in watches. He figured I would take care of it, and because Mom bought it for him early in their marriage, it's special to him. The Rado was a gift out of the blue from my godfather.

The Hamilton was what I wanted to get at a point in time after receiving the Omega and _before_ receiving the Rado (and just before the Apple Watch was introduced, which eventually became my daily wearer). I very nearly bought the Hamilton because I was hoping to get a clean-looking modern mechanical with modern water resistance. I'm actually kinda glad I didn't, because it probably wouldn't be seeing any wrist time these days. But, I'm including it in this post because I think it doesn't suck.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Nivrel, relatively unknown I guess, but with some nice simple pieces. I went with the first one but would gladly use any of the others too (the last one is quartz) . . .


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

All of these work for me as dress watches.

Rick "some work better than others" Denney


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Loving this thread. Although I don't own a lot of "Dress" watches, my sights are set. I think the next purchase will be something that fits the profile (which is making this thread even more fun).
Right now my only dressy one: Tissot Visodate White









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

I do not conform nor subscribe to the typical simple, elegant dress watch....so here is what I wear to work (and I am normally in suit and bow tie). 
If I had to choose a simple, elegant dress watch it would be a VC Patrimony - did possess an old Patrimony:










My rotation:

































I will even wear these "sporty" dress watches to work

















Sent from my 16M


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

This Baume & Mercier was my main dress watch for years. I was in a meeting with a guy who was wearing a chronograph version and realized it looked just as dressy even with the subdials.







More recently this vintage Hilton watch is the main one for dress occasions. Swiss made late 50s. This is the only gold watch I have. I generally prefer stainless steel. But I do consider this one beautiful.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

I had this one for a while but I found the silver hands on silver/white dials sometimes hard to read. A black version of that has been on my wanted list since I sold this 3-4 years ago. Ideally, I'd like a quartz one.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

A divers watch is not a dress watch. Neither is a chronograph. But I find these two so beautiful that I'm prone to using them it in place of a dress watch.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

SynMike said:


> This B&M was my main dress watch for years. I was in a meeting with a guy who was wearing a chronograph version and realized it looked just as dressy even with the subdials.




Love the look of that Baume!!


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

If we're extending the definition beyond two and three handers into chronos then I want in!


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

I must say, it's been very cool to see how quickly this thread has gained traction and also to see what everyone wears as their Dress Watch. When starting this thread I was unsure if it would ever get a following because it often feels like Dress Watches, as a whole, have significantly less appeal today than at other times in history.

*Why I love Dress Watches*
As our cultural dress codes have eased into casual Fridays so too, it seems, have our watches. Our day to day lives have moved people off of the factory lines and into a desk to stare at a computer screen and gradually develop carpel tunnel, but at the same time our watches have become more robust and overbuilt (they're not called Desk Divers for nothing). I think that is a major reason why I love the romance of a dress watch. It's stripped bare of nonessentials, it isn't trying to be more than it is. It is there to tell the time and be an _Objet D'art, _nothing more; there is something so honest about that. In the same way that an original Submariner was once an honest tool but, unlike the sub, most Dress Watches haven't lost that sense of identity - at least in my eyes.

The beauty of the dress watch, to me, is that there can be so much done in such a (relatively) restrained way. It's when the other aspects are stripped away that one can really focus on the typography, case lines, dial finish etc. When you add in a bezel and multiple crowns and a chronograph suddenly the core design elements can be overlooked. A terrific example of this is the post (now added below) by Belligero on Styleforum which compares the typefaces used on the Patek 5136 and 3940 against the 5140. It is at this level of detail a watchmaker can choose to really study, and embrace, the details of good design, or not. Take a look at Moser's Fume dials, Gran Seiko's Zaratsu polishing, or Hermes' creation of a totally new Typeface for their Slim d'Hermes dials, and you can see the real dedication behind it.

I think that is why I love dress watches so much, the little details come into focus.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

As many may not follow the link, and this being a place to discuss dress watches, I thought a repost of the discussion on SF would be appropriate.
_*
Originally posted by Belligero on Styleforum (slightly abridged)*_

To understand watch design, one needs an appreciation and solid understanding of the art of typography, as the principles are so closely related. In both cases, you're combining function and æsthetics to communicate. Ideally, what you end up with will be fit for purpose, sympathetic to the content, and internally consistent.

There's plenty of room for variation and creativity in a watch dial or a printed page, but the fundamentals have been refined over centuries and are essential to know in either case. A watch dial is a direct application of arranging glyphs on a surface to represent information, so it's literally the same thing in essence.

Comparing the lovely 5136 and 3940 dials to the ham-fisted 5140, it's obvious that the earlier two were made by someone with a solid grasp of design, whereas the newer one was clearly _not_. So many newer Patek dials look "off", and most of it comes down to the selection and arrangement of the typefaces.

Here they are close together, newest first:



The older dials use gorgeous lettering that suits the watch and is masterfully done. It's not correct to call this sort of lettering a font, because it isn't _type_. It's based on hand work, and tends to be extremely well-crafted on older Patek Philippe watches. The graceful forms on the earlier two perpetual calendar models are a pleasure to behold, and they impart liveliness and beauty to the dial. Details like the subtle serifs and the open 6s and 9s contribute an element of visual interest. Really, the execution is exemplary; the work is consistent, coherent, and appealing.

On the other hand, the 5140 is severely flawed and unprofessional. There's no doubt that it was done by someone lacking in design skill, at least judging by the incredibly unrefined result. For one thing, it unmistakably uses Arial, which is unforgivable in any watch, let alone one one from a grand _manufacture_. It's an objectively bad typeface, and it's rightly shunned by people who know what they're doing. It truly does "make you look like a rube", as screenfont.ca so aptly puts it. How the company finds this work acceptable is beyond me.

(For those of you wondering what the heck I'm talking about, refer to this post from a few months ago. Essentially, Arial is the typographical equivalent of a fake watch in more ways than one. You really should avoid it, particularly if you're Swiss.)

The numbers have been vertically stretched by about 30% in the most inept manner possible, so the stroke weight is mangled, and the sad attempt to curve the numbers around the subdial makes things even worse. I don't have a problem in principle with the shrinking of the figures between the subdials, but there's a right way and a wrong way to do it. They most definitely did it the wrong way.

The result just looks cheap and nasty:


hat tip to patekwatch.blogspot.com for the base image

In keeping with the theme of typographical incompetence, Calibri, or some closely-related version of it, was used for the letters. The "R" is unmistakably of the default-Microsoft ilk. The only one that isn't a match is the vertically-stretched "J" with an extra stroke on the top - likely added to make it superficially resemble the good dials.

If anyone can be bothered to identify it differently, I'd be grateful. My guess is that they just used plain ol' Calibri, applied the same clumsy distortions they inflicted on the numbers, and wrapped up by tacking that little tail on the "J".

Regardless of which typeface they used for the days and months, the result isn't particularly attractive and the entire thing has the depressing stench of lame office computer to it. The skill level displayed is about what you'd expect from a pre-teen messing around in MS Paint, and I'm not exaggerating.

In short, the new dial is a mess.


----------



## FeelNoWays (Aug 6, 2016)

Wow, that was really informative. Thanks for posting that! If not Arial, what are some typographically approved fonts?


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

FeelNoWays said:


> Wow, that was really informative. Thanks for posting that! If not Arial, what are some typographically approved fonts?


I wouldn't claim to be an expert like Belligero, however some good recent examples of companies creating specific fonts are Lange for their 1815 and logo, and Hermes for their Slim D'Hermes line. In Lange's case, most evidence I have seen is that they based their typeface off of previous German printing and tweaked it for a unique font that is all their own. In Hermes' case, they worked with a celebrated designer to create a new font that would express lightness. In both instances they succeeded in making something a aesthetically pleasing and unique.

While aesthetics can be subjective, the utilization of a standard, ubiquitous font on a high end piece shows a lack of design understanding and passion. Luxury goods have traditionally been characterized by their quality and attention to detail. Watch buyers, particularily those parting with large sums of money, deserve more care than MS Word fonts.


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't consider it to be a true dress watch, but this would currently be my dressiest watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The nitty-gritty of typography is always fascinating to me. It's a reminder that somebody had to draw the original letters, and do them with a purpose.

Some things look inexplicably ugly, but it's not until examination of the typeface do we understand where they went wrong.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

GlennO said:


> I don't consider it to be a true dress watch, but this would currently be my dressiest watch.


I might add the Citizen Automatic as my next piece. So how do you like the size?

Thats pretty close to a true dress watch IMO.


----------



## GordonFromCali (May 28, 2009)

My latest addition makes me want to dress nicer at work








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

Tomatoes11 said:


> I might add the Citizen Automatic as my next piece. So how do you like the size? Thats pretty close to a true dress watch IMO.


It's 38mm I think. My wrist is a tad over 6.5" and 36mm-38mm is the perfect size for me in a dress watch.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

A new shot with a different angle and different lighting. Looks like a completely different watch.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

GlennO said:


> It's 38mm I think. My wrist is a tad over 6.5" and 36mm-38mm is the perfect size for me in a dress watch.


I thought the chronomaster was 37mm like the Citizen Automatic?


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

Tomatoes11 said:


> I thought the chronomaster was 37mm like the Citizen Automatic?


There's a variety of Chronomaster models with different cases varying from 35mm to 38mm. Mine is CTQ57-1201 or 1203 on leather. It's referenced on different websites as 37 or 38mm. I don't have it handy to confirm which is closer.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Is this considered a dress watch?
Picture borrowed from






takuya


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Favorite. Post. Ever.

Here are my contributions - made of pieces I have/had/dream of. This may seem a little all over the place. I promise to give decent reasons under each watch:








FC Slimline Moonphase: A dress watch, and an oxymoron. A dress watch should be small. This is not. A watch called "Slimline" should be slim. This is not. An auto watch should have sweeping seconds to show for. This doesn't have. And yet, this is one of the most mesmerizing modern dress watches. It's not big -- its size is just right. It's not slim, but you can tell, so well it dresses. And no sweeping seconds? Who gives a [email protected]#$. The speed things move on this dial is just right. Has to be one of my favorite watches ever.








Classic vintage watches: They were just classier back when. I believe people used this as business casual in the 60's. Today this just scream classic.














Any vintage JLC: They rock today, but in the yesteryears, they could be breaking ground as far as movements are concerned - still looked classy as hell.








JLC Reverso: Some would call it dressy. I call it versatile - goes with EVERYTHING. The watch I didn't care for, and ended up becoming a favorite.








Modern JLC thin watches. A picture speaks more than 1000 words.








Tissot Visodate: You put the right strap on this guy, you have the perfect dressy watch. For 1/3 of what you should pay for a watch this good.








JS Frisland: One day I'll justify getting this. Because I think it costs too much for what it is, but damn, it looks so good. Plus, seems to be made by genuinely nice guys.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

drhr said:


> I'm one that doesn't subscribe to a pure dress watch definition as typically/normally defined. I don't have a problem or disagree with that definition and see the logic in it. But I stretch the boundaries a bit. As long as a watch is uncomplicated and can fit under a shirt cuff, they can function in a dressy setting (at least the one's that I would normally attend/be invited to). With that in mind, these are the watches that fit the bill in my watch/social world and I've used them as such . . .


A treat to eyes as usual! All excellent watches. Great taste indeed.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

These are the two dress watches in my collection, (although I use my dj 16014 as a dress watch as well) Thanks for starting the thread, a nice classic dress watch on a leather band is always cool IMO.


----------



## Gilby (May 22, 2012)

I don't have too great of a need for a dress watch so for most of my formal occasions I wear my Stowa Antea KS, which I consider to be more "smart" or dress casual.










I also have a vintage 14k Hamilton Masterpiece which is a true dress watch and gets worn at the most formal events. IMO yellow gold makes for the best dress watch.










If I ever find myself needing a dress watch more frequently and have the funds my ideal dress watch would probably be a yellow gold Cartier tank. Or possibly a yellow gold JLC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

FeelNoWays said:


> Wow, that was really informative. Thanks for posting that! If not Arial, what are some typographically approved fonts?


Comic Sans MS is always a favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Could vintage watches pass as dress?





































sent from my Nokia 3310


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

The definitive dress watch to me would be a vintage Cartier tank from the 1920s - 40s. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll play along and throw in my Vacheron Patrimony, ALS Lange 1 and ALS 1815 Chronograph (not sure whether the latter qualifies as a dress watch ...):


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Great thread, some lovely and elegant pieces indeed. From the dressier end of my rotation, GO Sixties (albeit Chrono), Martin Braun Classic II, and Chronoswiss Sirius Manufacture. Cheers


----------



## caps93 (Jun 10, 2016)

Uhrmensch said:


> Great thread, some lovely and elegant pieces indeed. From the dressier end of my rotation, GO Sixties (albeit Chrono), Martin Braun Classic II, and Chronoswiss Sirius Manufacture. Cheers


Beautiful watches! They all look amazing in their different ways!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

There are some gorgeous watches in this thread. I love the GO Senator Chrono, and anything from Nomos, Stowa, and Lange. The Vapaus is quite a stunner and one of the gems of the year for KickStarter. And I like pretty much anything drhr and stoshman have posted.

TBH I don't own a dress watch, but if I did it would be an IWC Portuguese Chrono (white with gold indices/hands), or this:









The same watch with a smoked sapphire (saphir fume) dial:









Or one of these:


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

CMSgt Bo said:


> There are some gorgeous watches in this thread. I love the GO Senator Chrono, and anything from Nomos, Stowa, and Lange. The Vapaus is quite a stunner and one of the gems of the year for KickStarter. And I like pretty much anything drhr and stoshman have posted.
> 
> TBH I don't own a dress watch, but if I did it would be an IWC Portuguese Chrono (white with gold indices/hands), or this:


We apparently have similar tastes in watches. I don't like the big date look, which is why some of the Lange and GO watches never enticed but those Zeitwinkel's some how don't offend my eyes, really beautiful . . .


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

Mitch


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Agree with the OP, it would be good to have a Dress Watch sub-forum, to tease things out rather than become simple pictorial thread.

I think a dress watch works in sympatico with formal clothing, but can be worn outside of those boundaries.

Just as a suit jacket doesn't need a picture on it, or words, or a polka dots, a dress watch doesn't need any look-at-me "enhancements". A dress watch is comfortable in its own skin, and doesn't need to say "check me, I've got a big bezel, I'm big as a clock, I got these kick-arse crown guards, at look at..."

I seldom climb into a suit, and nonetheless always preferred a less-is-more aesthetic in watches. When my collection was smaller and cheaper, I showed a new watch to a colleague. He said all my watches "look like that". It hit me that he was right, and later I realised I have a bias for the simpler dress watch style, even when I'm wearing jeans and t-shirt and getting dirty at work.

Here's a few affordables, for those who don't have thousands of dollars to spend.

Citizen E110, about $200, but probably unavailable. Elegence with shiny dial furniture.








Dong Feng, about $50, hand-wind, featuring China's first designed and made movement. About 36mm, and reasonably available as a second hand original or a remake.








Tissot PR50 Titanium. I used to stare at this in meetings. About $250 (or less if you want mine).








The ubiquitous Seiko 5, about $100, and often referred to as a gateway drug. My eyes would drift from the TV to my wrist most nights, and eventually I realised I was hooked. An automatic available in designs and colours ranging from restrained to gaudy, and sometimes with a classy textured dial, in a well-designed case with flowing lines, like this.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

A "dress" watch isn't necessarily a "formal dress" watch. 

A suit (or even tux) is not necessarily subdued. I do own several decorative cummerbunds and ties for my tux, for example. And a party is no less an opportunity to make a bold style statement because the attendees are in evening wear. 

For me, part of being well-dressed is developing discernment, following principles rather than rules. 

For business applications, when I am trying to be conservative, I wear watches that are classy without being flashy that easily slip under my sleeve cuff. In that crowd, French cuffs would be as ostentatious as a Rolex President. That isn't always wrong, but it also isn't always appropriate. 

Rick "willing to be ostentatious, once in a while" Denney


----------



## Stile442 (Feb 22, 2012)

I love the idea of a Dress Watch forum. I'm currently looking for something less formal looking than my Tissot LeLocle and am thoroughly enjoying following this thread for ideas. I want something still dressy but at home with jeans and sport coat as well. Thinking Cocktail Time or Visodate at the moment.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Rdenney said:


> ...A suit (or even tux) is not necessarily subdued. I do own several decorative cummerbunds and ties for my tux, for example. And a party is no less an opportunity to make a bold style statement because the attendees are in evening wear.
> 
> For me, part of being well-dressed is developing discernment, following principles rather than rules...


I last wore a tux and crimson cummerbund 30 years ago, as Best Man costumery. I've worn suits a little more often. I leave the suit to "set the scene", where the scene is me. If it needs spicing up, that's when you let the tie or a pocket square do the talking. I wouldn't see it as an opportunity to don a pepsi coloured dive watch. Not that it's a rule.

But to your point, I'd add: follow style rather than fashion.

Time On My "careful the watch does not dictate the show" Hands.


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

I've got all types of watches but nothing gets my heart fluttering like a dress watch. Here are mine; a Nomos Tangente and two Stowa Eximas.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

The next entry in "Do You Consider This A Dress Watch?" *









Maurice Lacroix Pontos PT6158

40mm, ETA 2836, came with quality strap and deployant, signed. Price on swingtag is aspirational - I paid less than half. (Saw a local retailer pricing it at AUD$5000!)

3 Pros:
Silver grey dial
Batons
Lovely crown

3 Cons:
Day and date
There's lume
Height about 12 or 13mm









What do you say?

*If there was a Dress Watch Sub Forum, I envisage lots of threads like this, each post with practical details and opinions, and a poll.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

Time On My Hands said:


> The next entry in "Do You Consider This A Dress Watch?" *
> 
> View attachment 9138810
> 
> ...


I would consider that a dress watch. Yes the Pontos line are not really dress watches but none of the elements is that different from a Cellini and that is a dress watch line. Not that Rolex are experts on dress watches or anything but that's about as far as they are willing to go so it counts IMO.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

drhr said:


> If I was to look for another dress type watch, these would be the first stuff I'd consider (pics from site), just so sublime . . .


What's the pricing for one of thes btw? Ballpark. The website doesn't say. I am guessing probably out of my comfort zone but why not inquire. Lol


----------



## Kappelan (Aug 7, 2012)

Just some of what I have now.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

I'll play. In terms of what I own that I consider reasonably traditional dress watches, I suppose it would be these four--vintage Hamilton, Nienaber Art Deco, Patek Philippe Gondolo and Vacheron Constantin Traditionelle:

































If you want to include a date, this Zenith could slip in:









And if you want to include dateless chronographs, you could add these:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

^^^^ That Nienaber is pretty neat. I imagine that in real life, it doesn't jump out very much, but a second glance will elicit a, "Whoa, hang on&#8230; what _is_ that?"


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> ^^^^ That Nienaber is pretty neat. I imagine that in real life, it doesn't jump out very much, but a second glance will elicit a, "Whoa, hang on&#8230; what _is_ that?"


Thanks, it's probably the most watch for the least money in my collection. And pretty rare--he only made 20 of them...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Tomatoes11 said:


> What's the pricing for one of thes btw? Ballpark. The website doesn't say. I am guessing probably out of my comfort zone but why not inquire. Lol


These H1 models were around 8500 Euro when I bought mine, not sure what they are now. Define Watches in Australia is an AD, you might get a feel for current pricing for all models there . . .


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Tomatoes11 said:


> What's the pricing for one of thes btw? Ballpark. The website doesn't say. I am guessing probably out of my comfort zone but why not inquire. Lol





drhr said:


> These H1 models were around 8500 Euro when I bought mine, not sure what they are now. Define Watches in Australia is an AD, you might get a feel for current pricing for all models there . . .


I went to Define a few months ago, and was able to try on a few Hentschels. Of all the beautiful German watches (and Austria's Habring2) that I wanted to see, the Hentschels made the biggest impression on me, and it was fortuitous that the ones I liked most were the least expensive, starting at $AUD5k+. And I got the birth year spiel, which although gimmicky, didn't seem unattractive.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

mlcor said:


> I'll play. In terms of what I own that I consider reasonably traditional dress watches, I suppose it would be these four--vintage Hamilton, Nienaber Art Deco, Patek Philippe Gondolo and Vacheron Constantin Traditionelle...
> 
> If you want to include a date, this Zenith could slip in:


Wonderful collection. The Neinaber and Zeniths have sweetened my visit to WUS tonight. That's the most tasteful understated chronograph I've seen.


----------



## Bryan Liu (Mar 24, 2016)

So many buty watches


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Time On My Hands said:


> Wonderful collection. The Neinaber and Zeniths have sweetened my visit to WUS tonight. That's the most tasteful understated chronograph I've seen.


Thank you. I'm almost embarrassed to say that's only the dressy ones--doesn't include the sporty side of the collection...

The new blue dialed Zenith is lovely; I wanted one from the moment I saw the pictures. They make silver dialed versions, but I think the blue is less sterile, and just perfect.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

drhr said:


> These H1 models were around 8500 Euro when I bought mine, not sure what they are now. Define Watches in Australia is an AD, you might get a feel for current pricing for all models there . . .


Thanks, the one I want is definitely priced out of my comfort zone but I will add it to the potential next target list along with the Blancpain Villeret Moonphase.


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

mlcor said:


> I'll play. In terms of what I own that I consider reasonably traditional dress watches, I suppose it would be these four--vintage Hamilton, Nienaber Art Deco, Patek Philippe Gondolo and *Vacheron Constantin Traditionelle*:
> 
> View attachment 9146994


I used to say nobody does dauphine hands better than Seiko. Nobody, that is, except VC. Holy smokes. Do want. Now.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have really been enjoying this one!!!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DaveOl (Apr 10, 2013)

After looking at the first few pages, I have noticed that most of the dress watches have either white or off white faces rather than black.


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't really have a dress watch. Sure, I have a JLC Grande Reverso Duo and a Zenith Elite, but both in stainless. This thread has me starting to think seriously about a JLC MUT 1907 in pink gold. 4.05mm thickness and quite the classy look. I'm starting to get that itch, this one is going to hurt to scratch...


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

This is my only dress watch. It is a Bulova Gemini 63B173. It was delivered yesterday so I am going to wear it for a few days to soften up the leather strap. I bought this after wearing a suit for several days last week and not enjoying the effort it took to keep my dive watches under my cuff, etc. Thus far I am really enjoying the look and feel of this piece. It is drastically different from everything else I own. I am coming around on "dress watches".


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

Love this thread, still deciding on the dress watch in my 3-4 max watch collection

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Houls said:


> This is my only dress watch. It is a Bulova Gemini 63B173. It was delivered yesterday so I am going to wear it for a few days to soften up the leather strap. I bought this after wearing a suit for several days last week and not enjoying the effort it took to keep my dive watches under my cuff, etc. Thus far I am really enjoying the look and feel of this piece. It is drastically different from everything else I own. I am coming around on "dress watches".
> 
> View attachment 9261450
> 
> ...


Quite nice looking but a bit thick for a dress watch, although if you're used to dive watches, it must feel wafer-thin on your wrist


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I got married wearing this one.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't have many dress watches, but here's my most affordable.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Great new pick up. Bulova Accutron II MoonView 96B207. This is now my thinnest watch at 11mm. The jubilee style bracelet is super comfortable and Precisionist sweeping second hand is awesome. Oh yeah and it only cost $105










Instagram @ houls61


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a new addition - A vintage handwind chronograph with dress watch proportions.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Just got it a few days ago.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

My only dress watch










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Dress watch-esque


----------



## Gombrich (Sep 29, 2008)

Small, thin, classy in a retro way. I'm really beginning to appreciate non-round watches.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gombrich (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry, duplicate.


----------



## Kansha (Jun 13, 2010)

With a black ostrich Camille Fournet curved end strap and deployant.

And a 1975 Omega, square, 18k yellow gold, white dial on black leather.


----------



## Khoi Nguyen (Aug 1, 2014)

Kansha said:


> View attachment 9699154
> 
> 
> With a black ostrich Camille Fournet curved end strap and deployant.
> ...


That AP Huitieme is too awesome...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucabrasi78 (Feb 19, 2015)

This is the best I've got









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzwave (Feb 24, 2015)

I got this last year, love it......ORIS John Coltrane.
I'm still looking for white or silver dial dress watch, <$3K budget


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

Nomos Tangente Gangreserve, recently sold.








Vapaus Veli, but with Alpha hands incoming.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

While I do feel a dress watch should be on a leather band and appropriately sized, (I own a few) I also think my 36mm datejust on jubilee works as well...


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Very thin, slips under the cuff like Jerry Lewis on a banana peel.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

drhr said:


> I'm one that doesn't subscribe to a pure dress watch definition as typically/normally defined. I don't have a problem or disagree with that definition and see the logic in it. But I stretch the boundaries a bit. As long as a watch is uncomplicated and can fit under a shirt cuff, they can function in a dressy setting (at least the one's that I would normally attend/be invited to). With that in mind, these are the watches that fit the bill in my watch/social world and I've used them as such . . .


The Cellini and the Grand Seiko are gorgeous. Stunning! The former proves that Rolex can step up and produce an aesthetic wonder of a watch when it puts its mind to it, while the Grand Seiko shows what Seiko does every day.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Sevenmack said:


> The Cellini and the Grand Seiko are gorgeous. Stunning! The former proves that Rolex can step up and produce an aesthetic wonder of a watch when it puts its mind to it, while the Grand Seiko shows what Seiko does every day.


Agreed (of course), both watches can hold their own for sure . . .


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

NyCSnEaK said:


> View attachment 9826522
> 
> Nomos Tangente Gangreserve, recently sold.
> 
> ...


I ordered the same !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

My only pure dress watch, the KS 45 non-date. Sadly sits in the box most of the time, although I do like firing it up once in a while to appreciate the 36000bph hi beat.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Gavox Legacy Navy Logical is 41mm with Citizen-Miyota automatic movement and sapphire crystal, 20mm lug width




























Gavox Legacy Navy Review - worn&wound

............Mine


----------



## kucingmakan (May 15, 2016)

Eterna 1935 is my choice for Monday - Friday, and gshock/protrek for the weekend


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Well I have to say that I thoroughly enjoyed this thread. Just finished reading it from start to finish and it was great. Got some new avenues to research too, most FAR above my budget but hey ho!

I am drawn to dressy watches primarily, but it did take me a little while to fully realise this. I don't know what it is but I love an elegant beautiful watch.

I must say that I, like a good number of others on this thread, don't subscibe to the notion of a dress watch having to be a 'pure' dress watch. I see no problems with a dress watch having a seconds hand. Nor do I see the date being an issue. I, personally, think a dress watch can be cased in gold (yellow, rose or white), steel, titanium or anything else for that matter, however patinated brass/bronze may be stretching it! Now here I must say that I do respect the rules and laws of etiquette and do take them on board, I just don't necessarily follow them all.

To me a dress watch needs to be elegant and classy, subtle but beautiful. Above all else, a design that is able to stand the test of time. A dress watch, to me, must not be ostentatious or attention seeking.

With regards to when to wear them, I personally see dressy watches as the most versatile style of watch. A lovely, classy dress watch is as perfect a companion to a suit and tie as it is to jeans and a t-shirt, but that's just me!

So here are mine. First of all the favourite watch in my collection. The Orient ER2F004W. Now this is far from pure dress watch (as it has lume, seconds hand, date and chapter ring with sub-second marks), but to me it is dressy, stunning and beautiful.





































Although it may not look it, this watch is actually pretty subtle. Not immediately obvious is the sunburst guilloche. I love thr blued hands and the polished titanium case, which thanks to the tone of the titanium does not come accross as flashy. Lastly I have never seen markers reflect light the way these do, they are amazing.

Secondly the Orient Bambino I.



















Everything about this screams class, but I couldn't have it any bigger! One feature I have not caught in my pics is the almost pearlescent white dial. Also the pie pan dial really does it for me and I love the dome.










So this is the style I certainly lean towards and my thoughts on the matter. Hope you enjoy chaps and chappesses, and I look forward to reading more...


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Didn't mean to kill the thread!


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

I discovered that supermodern/futuristic can also be utterly chic and dressed. Here is an all ceramic Rado I recently bought on black friday. I find it just as dressed as my classic dressed watches, in a very modern way...


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

I believe this two watches to be beautiful proper dress watches, with no superfluous complications and are perfectly sized for my 6.5 inch wrist. They are beautifully thin and will fit perfectly under a cuff. 







Nomos Ludwig 35mm. 6.25mm thick OMFG!







My 1958 Omega Constellation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Very nice constellation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

I don't know how I missed this thread but I'm a big fan of the dressy aesthetic. Too bad my wrist is too small for modern dress watches but I wear them anyway. Here are two:

Sarb033 









Celadon Imperial Peacock


----------



## Jerome T (May 18, 2011)

My choice for everyday Cartier Drive


----------



## MisterV (Nov 30, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Gavox Legacy Navy Logical is 41mm with Citizen-Miyota automatic movement and sapphire crystal, 20mm lug width
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been thinking about that exact Gavox as a cheap but original starter.
My only concern is that it looks a bit plasticky? I really can't tell from the pictures. But you know, when you look at
guilloche on a Tissot, it strikes me as a bit cheap. Here I wouldn't know because the entire design is damn classy.
Does it wear big?
Does it keep good time?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MisterV said:


> I've been thinking about that exact Gavox as a cheap but original starter.
> My only concern is that it looks a bit plasticky? I really can't tell from the pictures. But you know, when you look at
> guilloche on a Tissot, it strikes me as a bit cheap. Here I wouldn't know because the entire design is damn classy.
> Does it wear big?
> Does it keep good time?


Nope, wears like the 41mm it is and it keeps decent time. Since the second hand is so small, the 21,600 beat per hour looks fairly smooth. No plastic on it, the polished bezel is stainless steel. It is a bargain.

Finally found the Argyle Nato I've been hunting for it:



















Got the idea from these old shots:


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Currently my go-to dresswatch:






















Omega ref 14391 cal 268 from 1961.

For more "active" dress, this usually does the trick:
















As many have mentioned, the size is just right (38mm) and its vintage styling doesn't hurt either. One can debate whether this is a true dresswatch as it has a rather Aqua-Terresque, sporty appeal thanks to its lume and brushed surfaces. It therefore also works very well in casual settings.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

This gentleman, a Junghans Max Bill, serves me well:


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Am I the only one who finds that Gavox very Edifice looking?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

MrDagon007 said:


> Am I the only one who finds that Gavox very Edifice looking?


nope 

but nothing wrong with an Edifice, right


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Not that I have a butler or a tux (or even a job), but I have a snobby eye for dress watches. Throughout this thread there are excellent watches at any price, but in recent pages, gentlemen, the (ahem) standard for straps appears to be dropping. Please remember which thread you're currently in.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mrchan said:


> My 1958 Omega Constellation.


That piepan Constellation is beautiful, and looks to be in extraordinary condition.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

I can't believe that in 145 replies there's no pics of the watch that's currently on top of my "to buy" list. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

mleok said:


> That piepan Constellation is beautiful, and looks to be in extraordinary condition.


It is, I purchased it from a collector who even had the extracts from Omega archives too. Immaculate condition for a 58 year old watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

Here's my current go to dress watch, Bulova Super Seville.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Another pic of the Omega








Also this came in yesterday:








Longines 7839 with manual cal 284 from the 1960s. 35mm and wears superbly. Check out the movement (not my pic):









frequency is 19.800, and I believe it was Longines' first movement with central seconds (as opposed to subdial at 6).


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

'52 Eterna








'48 Zenith














'75 Omega















'50 Doxa


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

MrCairo said:


> Also this came in yesterday:
> View attachment 10273842
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the first with a directly driven central seconds hand. Longines used indirectly driven central seconds hands with their earlier savonnette and Lepine models. The 23M is coming to mind, supplied in watches with central seconds in the 40's.

My mid-60's Flagship has the same movement as yours:










Rick "who will use this as a dress watch, too" Denney


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Rdenney said:


> Maybe the first with a directly driven central seconds hand. Longines used indirectly driven central seconds hands with their earlier savonnette and Lepine models.


Oops, that's what I meant indeed. That Flagship is stunning!


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

I recently bought this vintage Hamilton but I don't know anything about it. If any of you know to which collection belongs or what year it was made I would really appreciate it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdptc (Sep 5, 2013)

What I find interesting about the dress watch is the case thickness issue. Most of the older watches stayed within a 6-9mm range and now makers keep moving the size up. This forces the auto vs. mechanical vs quartz quandry of which to own. My test is if I can wear a watch without feeling like I am wearing it, (moving around as I move around, or sliding on wrist, or cannot fit under cuff, etc.) it passes the test.
I have owned the Hamilton Intramatic which is quite a watch but really could not get excited about an automatic that did not have a 3rd hand or small seconds so I could at least see the movement. I eventually sold it but can vouch for it being a great piece.
I went with a FC quartz since a dress watch must be versatile enough to fit under dress shirts, sweaters, etc. without looking like you are trying to show the watch off.
The width was 5-6mm which was perfect for me. My next move will likely be Nomos since the widths are manageable.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The smaller Omega, which my dad gave to me, is my dress watch (I probably posted it earlier in this thread). The photoshopped no-date Tresor is what I wish Omega had decided to make for a modern dress watch.

[edit to add] I'm not against the Tresor having a date window. But I'm against the Tresor being a manual-wind watch with a date function that isn't even quick-set. I'd say that Omega's product planners missed on this one by making it more inconvenient than it should be, like they wanted to make a daily-wear watch (which is where a date window is a welcome feature) that isn't as thick as the other 8000-series automatics instead of a legitimately pleasant, easy-to-use, special-occasion Master Co-Axial watch. [/edit]


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

jdptc said:


> What I find interesting about the dress watch is the case thickness issue. Most of the older watches stayed within a 6-9mm range and now makers keep moving the size up. This forces the auto vs. mechanical vs quartz quandry of which to own. My test is if I can wear a watch without feeling like I am wearing it, (moving around as I move around, or sliding on wrist, or cannot fit under cuff, etc.) it passes the test.
> I have owned the Hamilton Intramatic which is quite a watch but really could not get excited about an automatic that did not have a 3rd hand or small seconds so I could at least see the movement. I eventually sold it but can vouch for it being a great piece.
> I went with a FC quartz since a dress watch must be versatile enough to fit under dress shirts, sweaters, etc. without looking like you are trying to show the watch off.
> The width was 5-6mm which was perfect for me. My next move will likely be Nomos since the widths are manageable.


There actually are lots of mechanical watches at 9mm and less, though 7mm is much more rare. The Ebel 100 I posted is 9mm, and I think so are more Hamiltons than just the Intramatic.

Rick "who only pictured one watch that was thicker than 9mm, but many are vintage" Denney


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

Love my AP Millenary


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

My two dressier watches. Both are Chinese brand and both have hand winding movement.

Seagull. 39 mm x 9mm. 35 or 36mm would have been a better fit for my small wrist. But I love it!









Below is a $11 watch which is a fun to look at. As I wind the main spring I can see the spring gradually get tighter and tighter until there are no spaces between the coils.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Orient Bambino.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

mkws said:


> View attachment 10277234
> 
> '52 Eterna


That Eterna is a stunner. Great find!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hope everyone had great holidays. On to the new year!


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

my dress watch

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharon (Dec 27, 2016)

I just got this Hamilton Jazzmaster yesterday and am loving it so far. I am extremely new to watches (and this forum) and the more I learn, the more it feels like I'm getting sucked into a deep, black hole from which there is no return. I've read every post in this thread and can't believe how beautiful so many of these watches are. Hook. Line. Sinker. I'm in serious trouble now.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Pharon said:


> I just got this Hamilton Jazzmaster yesterday and am loving it so far. I am extremely new to watches (and this forum) and the more I learn, the more it feels like I'm getting sucked into a deep, black hole from which there is no return. I've read every post in this thread and can't believe how beautiful so many of these watches are. Hook. Line. Sinker. I'm in serious trouble now.


Welcome to the forum. Congratulations on a beautiful watch. I think you'll enjoy that one for years and it could help to dampen your enthusiasm and protect your wallet.

You're right, it can be a black hole. There's just too many beautiful watches out there, and if you're not a museum, you don't need to own them all. I keep asking myself "do I need to actually own all the things I like?". Of course I asked myself too late, and I have too many watches, and they spend most of their time packed away.

Anyway, your Hamilton is looking good, and there's probably other threads that will benefit from seeing your pictures of it.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Pharon said:


> I just got this Hamilton Jazzmaster yesterday and am loving it so far. I am extremely new to watches (and this forum) and the more I learn, the more it feels like I'm getting sucked into a deep, black hole from which there is no return. I've read every post in this thread and can't believe how beautiful so many of these watches are. Hook. Line. Sinker. I'm in serious trouble now.
> 
> View attachment 10328770


I have a viewmatic as my main dress watch as well. I don't really do gold, and it's just thin enough to pull it off well. With band choice it can be dressed down as well. Lately it's been on this green leather band. Love it.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Grand Seiko snowflake. Although at 41mm it's probably approaching dinner plate territory.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 10335498
> 
> 
> Grand Seiko snowflake. Although at 41mm it's probably approaching dinner plate territory.


And I'm sure you're wearing it with your best shorts, on the way to a fancy Canberra do.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Time On My Hands said:


> And I'm sure you're wearing it with your best shorts, on the way to a fancy Canberra do.


Those are my dress kevin durant shorts.


----------



## TomsV8 (Sep 29, 2015)

My dress watch at the moment. Little bulky for my arms but serves purpose.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NiceGuyTom (Feb 1, 2013)

Nothing too crazy for me in this department. I'd like to maybe get a vintage pie pan Omega at some point.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

The Original Grain minimalist line absolutely meets the specific requirements I found for a black tie / white tie event. I'm still thinking of picking one up, even after the RGM Model 222.


----------



## kucingmakan (May 15, 2016)

lets keep this thread going, longings heritage conquest 36mm


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

^love that Longines, on my list!

Here's another Longines


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

45GS on seiko Milanese bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haganaga (Dec 23, 2015)

Mezzly said:


> I can't believe that in 145 replies there's no pics of the watch that's currently on top of my "to buy" list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

This is my current favorite dress watch.


----------



## mattybumpkin (May 1, 2009)




----------



## 2nd-second (Dec 30, 2016)

MrCairo said:


> ^love that Longines, on my list!
> 
> Here's another Longines
> 
> ...


What model is this?


----------



## mrjj323 (Jan 16, 2017)

What about a bambino? I am yet to recieve it. 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Lot of dress watch posts lately, giving this thread a bump.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

There is a new Longines Flagship, it's a LE for the 60th anniversary




























Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

Beautiful Longines! I wonder how much they'll be...


----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> This is my current favorite dress watch.
> 
> View attachment 10541242


I have the same watch, and it's my favorite dress watch too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

2nd-second said:


> What model is this?


It's a ref. 9999-7 powered by the in-house calibre 302 (upgraded 30L, handwound). Unfortunately not a current model, this one stems from the 1960s (yet to find out exact year).
















Here's a movement shot









And the lovely domed acrylic









It's 34mm in diameter (w/o crown) but lug-to-lug is no less than 44mm, making this wear rather larger than its dimensions would suggest. On the wrist, the elongated and beveled lugs are really wonderful. Thanks to its smaller diameter, the lugs play a larger role in the overall appearance and in my opinion it just works. Slightly reminiscent of the Patek 3593, but with its own character altogether.

I wanted to sell the watch at first, but then fell in love with it. This may well turn out to be a keeper, although my watch collecting suffers from some bipolarity, so we will see.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Newest addition


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> It's a ref. 9999-7 powered by the in-house calibre 302 (upgraded 30L, handwound). Unfortunately not a current model, this one stems from the 1960s (yet to find out exact year).
> 
> View attachment 10581354
> 
> ...


The serial on the movement points to 1967. I would suggest contacting Longines' Heritage Department, they'll be able to tell you when was it made, and likely even where and when was it first invoiced.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

mkws said:


> The serial on the movement points to 1967. I would suggest contacting Longines' Heritage Department, they'll be able to tell you when was it made, and likely even where and when was it first invoiced.


Cheers, I am well acquainted with their heritage dept (it feels like they're my pen pals) -- I just haven't gotten around to it for this watch. 1967 would be nice, means it's turning 50 this year.


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Here are a few of my "dress watches" 
Clipper Russian watch. 









Orient Monarch (Manual wind)









Seiko 5 Actus 









And an orient Symphony 2 (not my Picture, From Reddit)


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Did I kill this thread?


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Man, this thread really got away from my intention lol


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

MZhammer said:


> Man, this thread really got away from my intention lol


You have the everything is a dress watch crowd to blame for that.


----------



## SPEIRMOOR (Sep 1, 2015)

This ones coming out later for Valentines Day Dinner


----------



## broadwayron (Nov 26, 2010)

Shopping for a dress watch... this thread is great!


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

This thread needs a bump.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

I think I need the Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim.


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

I think everyone should own at least one dress watch in their lifetime.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Great thread! Just discovered it. Here are my dressier pieces. 



























Forgot this one. A little on the casual side. Love the dial. I think it looks great on bracelet or leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rreimer91 (Apr 18, 2017)

My dress watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been wearing this Christopher Ward Slimline that I recently purchased during one of their recent 50% off clearance sales, as a casual dressy watch for work.

The hands and applied markers are quite nicely done, and they look great when they catch the light. While it does have a central seconds hand, it doesn't have a date, which results in quite a clean dial. It is a manual wound watch with a 40mm case diameter and is 8.7mm thick. I wasn't too keen about the included embossed alligator patterned strap, so I replaced it with a brown RIOS1931 shell cordovan strap instead.

All in all, an excellent value at the approximately $220 which I paid, and it would serve well as a combination dress and work (at least if you don't need the date) watch at a very affordable price.


----------



## MisterV (Nov 30, 2016)

rreimer91 said:


> My dress watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Tourby Ottoman.









However the size makes it unwearable for me... they mentioned they're going to offer 40.5mm sometime after August this year.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

My one and only dress watch. One of the favorites of my collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdbaldoc (Feb 27, 2008)

Why not own a watch that can handle anything, including a black tie affair or an outing at the beach or under the sea?
A 1993 model Omega Seamaster 300 Professional "Super Quartz" watch.
41mm case
11mm thick
300M 'WR'
Accuracy within +/- 4 SPY (It has the 1438/1441 cal. Omega movement, that is easily adjustable to keep it that accurate)


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

mleok said:


> I've been wearing this Christopher Ward Slimline that I recently purchased during one of their recent 50% off clearance sales, as a casual dressy watch for work.
> 
> The hands and applied markers are quite nicely done, and they look great when they catch the light. While it does have a central seconds hand, it doesn't have a date, which results in quite a clean dial. It is a manual wound watch with a 40mm case diameter and is 8.7mm thick. I wasn't too keen about the included embossed alligator patterned strap, so I replaced it with a brown RIOS1931 shell cordovan strap instead.
> 
> All in all, an excellent value at the approximately $220 which I paid, and it would serve well as a combination dress and work (at least if you don't need the date) watch at a very affordable price.


Wow what a bargain, you did well there mleok.

A while back I was looking at this as a graduation present for my Brother, but in the end it ended up being over my budget (when it was full price).

If I had seen this for $220 I would have snapped it up for myself! And nice strap choice.

Is the case fully polished or in there some brushing in there? I see there seem to be some layering on the mid-case, looks interesting.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

bobski said:


> Wow what a bargain, you did well there mleok.
> 
> A while back I was looking at this as a graduation present for my Brother, but in the end it ended up being over my budget (when it was full price).
> 
> ...


There is indeed some brushing, on the thin vertical edge of the stepped midcase, and on the top of the lugs.

The strap was motivated by the fact that they supply the current logo version of the watch with shell cordovan straps, and it looked like a nice pairing. The current logo version was also on 50% clearance, for about $80 more, and it comes with a shell cordovan strap and their Bader deployant (similar to the Omega style deployants).

The $80 premium is fair if you plan on getting a shell cordovan strap anyway, and that deployant style is comfortable as no metal touches your wrist, and it is a very clean design as the excess strap goes under the other side of the strap, so you don't have to fiddle with strap keepers. The problem with Omega style deployants is that you need to get straps specially made for that kind of deployant, since they cannot have any integrated strap keepers. I've been able to retrofit straps by removing the integrated strap keeper and gluing the hole shut, but that makes the strap useless for regular deployants and Tang buckles.

In any case, I would keep an eye out for the regular Christopher Ward 50% clearance sales, while I suspect that the old logo versions of the Slimline are sold out, there might be some of the current logo versions left in their inventory.


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

jdbaldoc said:


> Why not own a watch that can handle anything, including a black tie affair or an outing at the beach or under the sea?
> A 1993 model Omega Seamaster 300 Professional "Super Quartz" watch.
> 41mm case
> 11mm thick
> ...


Nice watch, but a dress watch it is not.


----------



## rreimer91 (Apr 18, 2017)

MisterV said:


> I love the Tourby Ottoman.
> 
> View attachment 11882426
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch. Have you tried it on? Or just based on your typical sweet spot for size. I find it wears very nicely, but I have 7.5" wrists.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Forgot this one too. Sad to say that I really wear this one too often. It was a gift from my mom to my dad on his birthday that year they were married. He gave it to me 20 years ago. It's so beautiful I should probably wear it more.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Forgot this one too. Sad to say that I really wear this one too often. It was a gift from my mom to my dad on his birthday that year they were married. He gave it to me 20 years ago. It's so beautiful I should probably wear it more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You definitely should JonS.. it's a beauty. Just wear it every day for a week and you will get re-accustomed to it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Morrisdog said:


> You definitely should JonS.. it's a beauty. Just wear it every day for a week and you will get re-accustomed to it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was wearing it around the house last night and it reminded me just how great the design is. The warm plexiglass crystal, dial, applied markers, printing and hands all work so well together. I'm already planning to wear it to work next week 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

My two current dress watches.

SARB033 on a Hirsch Duke. This is the perfect watch. 38mm case size works so much better than most of Seiko's 40+ dress watches. Finishing is amazing for the price. Goes from suit to sweatshirt with ease, I don't know why I waited so long to get one.

The J Springs was a $40 impulse purchase that I immediately regretted... until I got it in hand! Once I put on my trust Roma Hadley oil-tanned leather it fast became my favorite office watch. I still honestly can't believe the value for the price. I've been looking for an automatic white dial watch with a date and lined indices for a long time. It's a essentially a rebranded Japan-made Seiko 5 with 7S26 movement, 20mm lugs, and the 38mm stepped case is full of vintage goodness. My only complaint is that the black font is just a touch too thick, but it's a very minor complaint.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

mleok said:


> There is indeed some brushing, on the thin vertical edge of the stepped midcase, and on the top of the lugs.
> 
> The strap was motivated by the fact that they supply the current logo version of the watch with shell cordovan straps, and it looked like a nice pairing. The current logo version was also on 50% clearance, for about $80 more, and it comes with a shell cordovan strap and their Bader deployant (similar to the Omega style deployants).
> 
> ...


I do like it very much.

I have heard about these bader deployants, people buying the straps in the sale just for the deployant!

I know they seem to have about 3-4 sales a year. Problem is I don't particularly like the new logo so I think that's that.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StogieNinja said:


> The J Springs was a $40 impulse purchase that I immediately regretted... until I got it in hand! Once I put on my trust Roma Hadley oil-tanned leather it fast became my favorite office watch. I still honestly can't believe the value for the price. I've been looking for an automatic white dial watch with a date and lined indices for a long time. It's a essentially a rebranded Japan-made Seiko 5 with 7S26 movement, 20mm lugs, and the 38mm stepped case is full of vintage goodness. My only complaint is that the black font is just a touch too thick, but it's a very minor complaint.


Where the heck did you find it?

The SARB033is already "Why spend the cash on a Datejust?", and this J Springs is like, "Why spend the cash on an SARB?"

I like what the bezel does for the watch, too. Looks pretty nice compared to many Seiko 5s.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

bobski said:


> I do like it very much.
> 
> I have heard about these bader deployants, people buying the straps in the sale just for the deployant!
> 
> I know they seem to have about 3-4 sales a year. Problem is I don't particularly like the new logo so I think that's that.


I understand how you feel, I prefer the older logo.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Where the heck did you find it?
> 
> The SARB033is already "Why spend the cash on a Datejust?", and this J Springs is like, "Why spend the cash on an SARB?"
> 
> I like what the bezel does for the watch, too. Looks pretty nice compared to many Seiko 5s.


It's a J Springs BEB523, purchased at Creation Watches. The code JSPRINGS was good for 10% off, I think it's still good:

http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...jewels-japan-made-beb523-mens-watch-9139.html

Yeah, I liked the stepped dial pushing out to 38mm and I liked even more that the lugs were 20mm. My biggest gripe with most 5's is the usual 18mm lugs, which are too small for me.


----------



## jdbaldoc (Feb 27, 2008)

So many watches and only a finite amount of time here on earth. We should all enjoy it while we can?


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

six of mine
the 1970 integrated bracelet constellation which works well for everyday wear, its white gold bezel adds class and refined elegance to a modern and no nonsense touch of discretion to the watch

the 1962 Omega 131.001-62-sc cal 286. It is the typical classic three handwound watch that is yet hardly noticable but that is of the highest quality. The cal 286 was the strongest rival of the zenith 135. The dial on it is very simple but yet so elegant as well. Clean and sober lines

1967 Tissot Seastar Visodate, a very underrated watch that is very colelctible with a great inhouse movement

1971 Eterna Matic 1000 cal 1489k. Bought for a ridiculous amount of money at a local watchmaker many years ago, it is a serious watch. It has a quickst date, very accurate movement and elegant case

1967 Longines Ultrachron, this one was an auction purchase. It was fully restored some years ago.It is very elegant, dressy and its inhouse calibre is of the highest accuracy possible

1957 Jaeger Le Coultre handwound, a timeless and classic icon. This one was purchased from the friend of my uncle. It is a fabulous dress watch like most of vintage Jaeger Le Coultre timepieces


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> I think I need the Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim.


Ahhhh....the one that got away from me on the Lux Tempus sale. They had a rose gold one and it was a stunner. But I was really wanting the stainless version. Eventually the price on the rose gold one got low enough to make me buy it. I went to get it and another WIS from this forum snagged it.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Ahhhh....the one that got away from me on the Lux Tempus sale. They had a rose gold one and it was a stunner. But I was really wanting the stainless version. Eventually the price on the rose gold one got low enough to make me buy it. I went to get it and another WIS from this forum snagged it.


Yeah, I was contemplating that one as well, but ended up getting the Heritage Dual Time.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

rreimer91 said:


> My dress watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a stunner! I was not familiar with Tourby at all, but I now find myself perusing their website and considering making poor life choices.


----------



## rreimer91 (Apr 18, 2017)

RidingDonkeys said:


> considering making poor life choices.


Isn't that what this hobby is all about!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Some of my favorite dress watches are 60s/70s Longines


----------



## jdbaldoc (Feb 27, 2008)

"So many watches and so little time." 
Unless you believe in science fiction, time doesn't stand still or go backwards, but perpetually marches forward no matter what. 
We are only here for a blink of an eye in the grand scheme of things, so let's all enjoy it, while we can.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Don't know how I missed this thread. I don't have many true dress watches, but my Constellation comes closest to meeting the strict definition. It's the one I'll wear with a suit or a tux.

And since I don't really stick to the rules, I'll wear a lot of watches with a suit. However, trying to stay somewhat close to the intent of the thread, this DeVille is certainly dressy, especially with the brickworks bracelet. And my Aqua Terra is dressy enough for a suit with brown.

One last thing, speaking of thickness, I get that a dress watch (or most watches) should be thin. But what kind of straightjackets are you guys wearing where a watch literally can't fit under your cuff? If I didn't have 15-20mm of space around my wrists, I'd rip my sleeves off and I'm a skinny guy. Do you just wrap your wrists as tight as the cuff will make it and then keep your arms at your side? Because if you move your arms at all, your sleeve will move at least a little. Anyhoo...just a rant of mine.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

^those are some really nice omegas!


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> View attachment 11932690
> 
> 
> Some of my favorite dress watches are 60s/70s Longines


What a stunning picture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

rfortson said:


> One last thing, speaking of thickness, I get that a dress watch (or most watches) should be thin. But what kind of straightjackets are you guys wearing where a watch literally can't fit under your cuff? If I didn't have 15-20mm of space around my wrists, I'd rip my sleeves off and I'm a skinny guy. Do you just wrap your wrists as tight as the cuff will make it and then keep your arms at your side? Because if you move your arms at all, your sleeve will move at least a little. Anyhoo...just a rant of mine.


 Well I think that following the rules of good dress is only important if you follow all of them. You need a slim watch because you'd also be wearing custom shirts and, if they're well done, the cuff should have very little room after buttoning. In fact, your watch-side cuff is left slightly larger than your opposite cuff specifically to accommodate a dress watch.

So, if you aren't getting custom shirts, then OTR shirts have gigantic cuffs so a slim watch isn't necessary (although still being more classically elegant). But, then again, rules were meant to be broken (by those who have first mastered them) and you'll see many a suave Italian, like Lino Ieluzzi, rocking a big Panerai with their ultra slim suits (cuffs turned back à la _sprezzaturra_)









Also, playing around at work


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

I really want this GP 1957 Gyromatic reissue. It's possibly the most beautiful dress watch I've ever seen. Have seen none in the wild or for sale though.








I recently was intrigued by the Hamilton Intra matic and grabbed the 38mm model. No question the best dress watch value under $500 going. Perfect size. Flawless execution. ETA 2892, sapphire crystal and exhibition back, Mad Men 60s vibe. Will have to do until I spring for the GP (at $12Kish retail - eeeh?).








Have my '68 Bulova Oceanographer with 10K bezel as backup and Rolex 16013 Buckley dial on the way.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

MZhammer said:


> Well I think that following the rules of good dress is only important if you follow all of them. You need a slim watch because you'd also be wearing custom shirts and, if they're well done, the cuff should have very little room after buttoning. In fact, your watch-side cuff is left slightly larger than your opposite cuff specifically to accommodate a dress watch.


Well, I'm not wearing custom shirts. I'm part of the great unwashed. 

While thickness plays a part, I think it's more to do with the bezel. A dive watch with a knurled bezel is going to catch on a cuff regardless of how thick it is or isn't. A smooth bezel will likely slide easily. But regardless of custom or OTR, I still submit there has to be enough room at the cuff to move your arms, and that will allow pretty much any watch (well, maybe not an Invicta) to fit as long as the bezel doesn't cause problems.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

franco60 said:


> I really want this GP 1957 Gyromatic reissue. It's possibly the most beautiful dress watch I've ever seen. Have seen none in the wild or for sale though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice GPs, Frank. I hadn't seen those. And congrats on the Hamilton. I agree with you that it's a great bargain and look even better in person.

You always seem to find the really cool Bulovas. I mean, "Super Waterproof"? Come on, how can you beat that?


----------



## karish (Feb 10, 2017)

portuguese FTW


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

rfortson said:


> Nice GPs, Frank. I hadn't seen those. And congrats on the Hamilton. I agree with you that it's a great bargain and look even better in person.
> 
> You always seem to find the really cool Bulovas. I mean, "Super Waterproof"? Come on, how can you beat that?


Thanks Russ. Oceanographer designations during that era almost always have at least 333 ft depth rating but this one's not listed. Oh well, guess I shouldn't dive too deep with it! LOL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Mine are these....


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice collection!

Am I seeing things, or does the Patek Philippe have "EMAIL" written below the VI?


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

karish said:


> portuguese FTW


How about giving us a pic along with that


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Sir-Guy said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> Am I seeing things, or does the Patek Philippe have "EMAIL" written below the VI?


French for Enamel. So it must be a 5116 rather than the more common (and lacquer dial) 5119.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Man I love this watch. Just got it today and I already never want to take it off.









Late 60s ref 8319 with the 284 cal.


----------



## phildo23 (Jun 5, 2017)

Just got it this week and I love it. Early 60s cal 269


----------



## swl75 (Dec 27, 2015)

Not a great photo, but I love the watch.


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jul 24, 2014)

My dress pieces aren't usually on dressy straps... I like to wear them with more often than I wear a suit or tuxedo, so they are more often on more fun/less sober straps to make them a bit more casual. Here are a few though.















Also, though I don't prescribe to the 'everything is a dress watch in today's culture' mentality... Bond clearly does. Wearing that Seamaster 300MC on a NATO with a tux really is a sign of the times. With that in mind, I have the SPECTRE edition Seamaster, and would never wear it with formal attire... but, it does make my mind wander to a place where my APRO Jumbo, JLC Geophysic 1958, or even my Speedmaster CK2998 would be acceptable with a suit. But anyway, above are the two that I would really consider my dress pieces.


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Dresswatch in the wrong environment ;-)









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

What could be considered "dress watch", although routinely wear in casual environments with jeans or shorts... (as well as suits)


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

EnderW said:


> What could be considered "dress watch", although routinely wear in casual environments with jeans or shorts... (as well as suits)
> 
> View attachment 12076130
> View attachment 12076146
> ...


Very nice selection of watches Ender. Your Poljot is strongly looking alike a seamaster cosmic from the 60's


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

bradfordcharles said:


> Also, though I don't prescribe to the 'everything is a dress watch in today's culture' mentality... Bond clearly does. Wearing that Seamaster 300MC on a NATO with a tux really is a sign of the times. With that in mind, I have the SPECTRE edition Seamaster, and would never wear it with formal attire... but, it does make my mind wander to a place where my APRO Jumbo, JLC Geophysic 1958, or even my Speedmaster CK2998 would be acceptable with a suit. But anyway, above are the two that I would really consider my dress pieces.


 I'd actually argue that bond is _not_ a sign of the times, as Ian flemming wrote about Bond wearing a Rolex (often assumed to be an Explorer) and Sean Connery so famously wore the sub on an illfitting nato in Goldfinger in 1964. A time many of us point to as more elegant. The bond connotation is never a good indication of dress codes as the man was a spy, had just gotten out of a wetsuit and was waiting for a bomb to detonate... Bond will _always_ need a rugged watch and, these days, Omega pays through the nose to get on his wrist, assuming a character in a big budget film is reflective of the times rather than advertising is a misstep!


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jul 24, 2014)

MZhammer said:


> I'd actually argue that bond is _not_ a sign of the times, as Ian flemming wrote about Bond wearing a Rolex (often assumed to be an Explorer) and Sean Connery so famously wore the sub on an illfitting nato in Goldfinger in 1964. A time many of us point to as more elegant. The bond connotation is never a good indication of dress codes as the man was a spy, had just gotten out of a wetsuit and was waiting for a bomb to detonate... Bond will _always_ need a rugged watch and, these days, Omega pays through the nose to get on his wrist, assuming a character in a big budget film is reflective of the times rather than advertising is a misstep!


I can agree with that, I suppose Bond always has worn something rugged, so perhaps it isn't a sign of the times that he's doing it - but more of a sign of the times that people take a cue from it and think that it's fine to do the same. That said, when he takes the time to put on a full tux, could he not also take the time to change his watch? If the agency can afford to supply him with Tom Ford suits and an Aston Martin to drive and ruin regularly, surely they could give him both a rugged watch for day to day use and something more formal as well. In fact, you'd think that Omega would love to have two of their watches featured rather than one - and you'd also think that part of being a spy is maintaining an air of invisibility when necessary... so why have a 41+ mm dive watch on with your tux.

Perhaps his Seamaster to use regularly and then a Tresor when he needs to blend into the high society crowd? I'd imagine Q could cram lasers, bombs, or miniature saws into either...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

bradfordcharles said:


> I That said, when he takes the time to put on a full tux, could he not also take the time to change his watch?


Oh but he did!









Not only in Dr. No, but also From Russia With Love, Goldfinger and You Only Live Twice this Gruen gets plenty of screen time.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Hard to go wrong with vintage Glashutte!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

How about the Christophr Ward Square?









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I would like to add the Veli to the conversation. The dress watch can be classed up and down depending on the strap.

To me, it harkens back to the style of Hamilton Intramatic. I've worn it to a couple of black tie affairs, and it fits in properly.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

MrCairo said:


> Oh but he did!
> 
> View attachment 12085434
> 
> ...


The Gruen Bond wore in those films is was what would be considered at the time to be a daily wear watch, one that would be worn by white-collar workers of the time in any situation (including semi-formal dress). This is because there were no "dress watches" for most of the history of watchmaking; the term only began to emerge in the 1950s and even then, watchmakers included those with bracelets and watches with date indicators (a novel feature that debuted in 1945 with the Rolex Datejust and wasn't common until the 1960s).

The reality is that the term itself is merely a catch-all phrase for all of the watches with legacy characteristics of watchmaking's past: The slim cases resulting from manual movements that were the only ones used until the 1950s when automatic movements became the norm; leather straps that were used because stainless steel bracelets weren't common until the Second World War; lack of date complications (which weren't developed until the introduction of the Rolex Datejust in 1945, and didn't become the norm for at least another decade).

The term "dress watch" is also a catch-all for the various watches that, because of changes in fashion and advances in technology, have rendered them obsolete for their original purposes. This includes the everyday wear watches such as the above-mentioned Gruen as well as the Jaeger-LeCoutre Reverso, the the Rolex Oyster Perpetual, the Patek Philippe Calatrava, the IWC Portugieser, the Longines Flagship and the original Ingenieur.

By the way: In light of those realities, a Submariner and Seamaster (both of which is no longer used by divers in an age of dive computers) may also be considered a "dress watch", especially because of the refined and sculpted nature of their bezel (which can easily be slipped under shirt cuffs). Put simply: Bond has it right (even if some of us collectors want to think otherwise).


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jul 24, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> The term "dress watch" is also a catch-all for the various watches that, because of changes in fashion and advances in technology, have rendered them obsolete for their original purposes. This includes the everyday wear watches such as the above-mentioned Gruen as well as the Jaeger-LeCoutre Reverso, the the Rolex Oyster Perpetual, the Patek Philippe Calatrava, the IWC Portugieser, the Longines Flagship and the original Ingenieur.
> 
> By the way: In light of those realities, a Submariner and Seamaster (both of which is no longer used by divers in an age of dive computers) may also be considered a "dress watch", especially because of the refined and sculpted nature of their bezel (which can easily be slipped under shirt cuffs). Put simply: Bond has it right (even if some of us collectors want to think otherwise).


I totally understand your point, but that mentality is dangerous. Invicta dive watches aren't going to be used by divers, so they are obsolete... does that make them a dress watch? If so, there goes the neighborhood...

I prefer to stick to the notion of 40mm or under (unless you have a giant wrist), no external bezel. Those would be the two main criteria. Then you get into simple time only, precious metal, etc... but for me, a dive bezel pretty much immediately removes a watch from 'dress watch' territory.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

bradfordcharles said:


> I totally understand your point, but that mentality is dangerous. Invicta dive watches aren't going to be used by divers, so they are obsolete... does that make them a dress watch? If so, there goes the neighborhood...


How is it "dangerous"? Let's keep a little perspective here. One: Dangerous as a term should only be used to describe situations in which actual human lives are endangered. Nuclear holocausts. Eating a mushroom out of your backyard. Dancing in the median during rush hour. You know, those kind of things. Secondly: Most people will never notice the watch on your arm. As collectors, because we see so many photos of watches on wrists and in isolation, and because we are so obsessed with them, we forget that they are the least-noticeable part of an ensemble. Even if someone decides to wear an Invicta Sub Aqua Nomo with a suit, most people will never notice, especially since it is tiny and shoes matter more.

Meanwhile let's keep this in mind: If you were asked what is the objectively-provable basic function of a "dress watch", you would likely say "to tell time". This fact makes a "dress watch" little different from any other watch out there (which also tell time). The reality is that "dress watch" is ultimately a subjective term defined by one's personal preferences, and little else.

Certainly you are entitled to your own personal definition of what is a "dress watch". So is everyone else. As long as I'm not forcing you to wear a watch you don't want to wear and vice versa, we can all wear the "dress watches" we like.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

That Cartier looks sharp, also a big fan of Nomos!


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

I love dress watches as much as I love utilitarian watches. Although, traditionally, dress watches were "time only" affairs... I think the definition has changed to include more robust complications. I should be getting a vintage IWC in platinum sometime this week. I'll post a picture once it comes in.

**picture heavy**

What I currently have:

Time only manual wind pieces:
Patek Philippe Reference 96 in Steel









Patek Philippe reference 3509 in Steel









Time Only Automatic pieces:
Rolex "Red Meters" Oyster Perpetual 6565









Rolex "Bubbleback" 2940









Day/Date complications:
Jean Richard 1681









Seiko Presage SARY055









Additional Complications/Blurred Lines:
Grand Seiko "Snowflake" SBGA011









Universal Geneve Compur 18k Rose Gold









Rodana Chronograph









Nomos Tangomat GMT









Seagull Grand Conplication Tourbillon









Ones I've sold:
Nomos Tangente 18k Mocca









Longines Cushion









Audemars Piguet Classic Day/Date 18k


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm more of a sport watch guy but I have this one dress watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

Girard Perregaux 1966

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

The latest addition!


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

I like this Longines ... and I always wanted to have a 36.000 A/h watch ... great!

I can contribute a German Dresswatch ... Junghans re-issue, originally designed in the 60s by Bauhaus-architect Max Bill:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

Would this qualify as a dress watch???

Looks a bit sporty I don't know.. Kindly advice









Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Uhr_Mensch said:


> I like this Longines ... and I always wanted to have a 36.000 A/h watch ... great!


It's fun to keep it close to my ear and hear it ticking. It almost sounds as if the movement is going to take flight any moment!


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> High quality dress watches need not be very expensive or Swiss. Example of a superb yet affordable:
> 
> Gavox Legacy Navy Logical with Citizen-Miyota automatic movement and sapphire crystal
> 
> ...


Thanks yankeexpress

As a matter of fact the Gavox Legacy logical star has been the watch of soon many groom for weddings out there










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris The Swede (Oct 9, 2014)

Love dress watches. This is one of my nicer ones:










One thing i've noticed with collecting in this genre is that it is hard to abstain, even though you have several watches that are similar in looks. The sizes are great, they tend to be thin, uncluttered dials. With divers for example i've managed to keep it to a reasonable number, but i have to try real hard to keep from just keeping on buying dressers.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

vjlbl said:


> Would this qualify as a dress watch???
> 
> Looks a bit sporty I don't know.. Kindly advice


It is a lovely dress watch. So you are good.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)

A fine dress watch - particularly if you know you want to have a dress watch but also know you won't be wearing it often and so don't want to spend $$$. It's slim and relatively small:


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

EDIT: Double post


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Frederique Constant 40mm FC-303S5B6, custom Peter.Watchacc 3mm flat matte black alligator strap:





Hamilton 40mm H325450, custom Peter.Watchacc 3mm flat matte black alligator strap:



Vintage Omega Seamaster Deville


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Dresswatch in the wrong environment ... again ;-)
1969 Omega Genéve on alligator strap:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Kris The Swede said:


> Love dress watches. This is one of my nicer ones:
> 
> One thing i've noticed with collecting in this genre is that it is hard to abstain, even though you have several watches that are similar in looks. The sizes are great, they tend to be thin, uncluttered dials. With divers for example i've managed to keep it to a reasonable number, but i have to try real hard to keep from just keeping on buying dressers.


1) Beautiful watch, that Eterna

2) Absolutely spot on with what you said. Can't have enough of those little buggers.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Arrived today. Vintage IWC in Platinum with cal 89 from 1961. Immediately changed out the straps.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

arejay101 said:


> Arrived today. Vintage IWC in Platinum with cal 89 from 1961. Immediately changed out the straps.


Superb. I was eyeing one like it a while ago, unfortunately got away. Beautiful watch, enjoy!


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

My first Oris, most recent purchase, and my favorite piece. I just love the versatility of it, and every single time I look at the dial, I can't help but grin ear-to-ear!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Casual summer mode with an Eulit brown Perlon strap:


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

7 years old and I still catch myself staring at my RG Hamilton Viewmatic:



I've decided the only "upgrade" will eventually be a rose gold JLC MUT Moon, Patek 5227R or Patek 5396R.


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Getting this thread back to life 

My beautiful little Oris Pointerdate, bought in 1996:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Own-And Have Owned....*

Bedat:


Gevril








Ebel



Mauboussin







AP


VC


Patek








IWC


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Uhr_Mensch said:


> Getting this thread back to life
> 
> My beautiful little Oris Pointerdate, bought in 1996:
> 
> ...


I love this Oris! I had the silver dial version (photo from Internet) bought the same year. I ended up selling it. I do miss it though. The black dial looks fantastic! Enjoy that beauty!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Thanks, Jon!

I still love and regularly wear the Oris Rectangular. Unfortunately, they don't produce the pointer-date anymore.

When I look at my photo, it meanwhile looks like a vintage watch.









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

This might be slightly more business watch than dress watch. But this new arrival will fill the role of dress watch for me.


----------



## bru9ner (Sep 1, 2017)

SEIKO

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)

One of my favorite threads. I come back to check it out again from time to time.

My favorite dress watch at the moment is my JLC MUT Moon, which I got a few months ago. Love this watch. Perfect thickness (thin but not so thin that it feels like it lacks substance), perfect size at 39mm (for me at least), love the silver dial, the blued seconds hand and the unnecessary but cool to look at moonphase. I even like that it has a date indicator that doesn't throw off the symmetry of the dial. Love the multifaceted curves of the case that help the light catch it just right from almost any angle (although that makes it tough to fully appreciate in photos). I have the black strap and a brown CF strap that I rotate depending on what I'm wearing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

Vapaus Veli 1950 - Ice Silver


----------



## haganaga (Dec 23, 2015)

marcusp23 said:


> One of my favorite threads. I come back to check it out again from time to time.
> 
> My favorite dress watch at the moment is my JLC MUT Moon, which I got a few months ago. Love this watch. Perfect thickness (thin but not so thin that it feels like it lacks substance), perfect size at 39mm (for me at least), love the silver dial, the blued seconds hand and the unnecessary but cool to look at moonphase. I even like that it has a date indicator that doesn't throw off the symmetry of the dial. Love the multifaceted curves of the case that help the light catch it just right from almost any angle (although that makes it tough to fully appreciate in photos). I have the black strap and a brown CF strap that I rotate depending on what I'm wearing.
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Is it easy to change the straps without scratching up the lugs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)

haganaga said:


> Beautiful. Is it easy to change the straps without scratching up the lugs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I make sure to be really careful/slow about it, but yes, it is easy enough.

I'm actually looking for a strap that is a little less formal so I feel more comfortable wearing it in more casual settings, but it is the perfect work watch for me since I wear suits most days.


----------



## mpaler (Dec 21, 2013)

The dial design alone would have me adding this piece to my collection


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Uhr_Mensch said:


> Thanks, Jon!
> 
> I still love and regularly wear the Oris Rectangular. Unfortunately, they don't produce the pointer-date anymore.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom! Sorry, I'm a little slow on seeing this post. Love the wrist shot! I agree that it does look like a vintage watch with the size and detailing. I wish Oris would make a slightly more contemporary sized version with the same dials and case shape.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Eterna Madison. My personal favorite dress watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

This S/S meotorite Zelos "Visionary"might be considered to be stretching the parameters more so than its bronze counter part, and I'm sure that there will be more than a few that see a total disconnect of either version being a dress piece. But Zelos developed/designed this as there version of a dress watch and in non-traditionalist sense I feel they hit the mark with the addition of a bit of contemporary panache!


----------



## haganaga (Dec 23, 2015)

Good to know. I'm considering this as a long term goal watch to someday replace my Nomos Orion. I love how simple the Nomos is to swap between black and brown straps so would definitely want to do the same with this. Be sure to post once you get the "dress down" strap!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

1953 Longines










1967 Longines










A more casual, but passable as a dress watch, Seiko










Real deal, King Seiko










Okay, this is really more of a sports watch, but just look at it!


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Definitive enough for me.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> Eterna Madison. My personal favorite dress watch!


What a beauty!
Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Well, gentlemen, allow me to offer you my two cents...

I'd say we can approach the concept of a dress watch considering two situations: the typical daily use or those occasions when one must wear a formal attire, say, a tuxedo.

On the former situation, it seems to me that one can do very well with almost any vintage timepiece. I myself work everyday on a suit and a long-sleeved shirt: it didn't take long for me to realize that a small, slim wristwatch is the perfect companion for such clothing style. Hence, I fell in love with the vintage watches world, having assembled a little collection of them. Since my wrist is by no means of pantagruelian dimensions (6,7 inches), I can easily pull off wearing these little guys. Actually, now it feels strange to me when I wear something bigger than 36 mm!!

I tend to favor those simple pieces, the ones that a common chap of yesteryear would have weared with his daily suit - think of those everymen characters Jimmy Stewart used to play on the movies by the 50's or 60's. For instance, I recall seeing a fine three-hand Tissot on mr. Stewart's wrist in a scene from Hitchcock's _Rear Window_: to me, it's the quintessential dress watch for the daily. Simple, honest, functional and elegant. One would hardly need anything more from a watch - I certainly needn't.

On the other hand, truly formal occasions often require strict (or almost strict) adhrerece to some dress code. Evidently, some individuals may display that sort of self-confidence and creativity that allow them to take certain liberties with the canons of traditional fashion, but let's face it: most of us would not be prone to draw attention in the wrong way by taking any kind of risk with our garment. Some may despise the conventions and be sort of _blasé_ about them, but I tend to accept the fact that patterns, be it in mundane social interaction or in high cultural practices (arts, science), are a corollary of civilization. Deviate from them sufficiently and you're likely to be thought as a pariah, unless you come to be seen as exceptional, in a good way, of course. But I digress...

Back to the subject, IMO, if we go formal, then it should be all the way: simple, 33 mm timepiece, preferably thin and hand-wound, on white precious metal, and so it goes... If anyone has any doubt about this, well... I suggest you take a look at Eddie Redmayne on Golden Globe early this year and draw your own conclusions. To my eyes, a sport chronograph watch is utterly clumsy and unfit to the attire and to the occasion. Call me square if you will, but...

Here are some of my daily companions. If you care to pay a visit to the Vintage Forum WRUW, you'll see the rest of my collection.

Rolex Speedking Precision. Late 60's.








1937 Elgin Long Curvex.








1964 Zenith.








Wyler-Vetta. Early 60's.


----------



## Phillm3 (Jan 8, 2017)

Not exactly a dress watch but I used it for both business and dressy occasions as it is slim, small and above all a classic design.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Rebel with a tux "dress" watch


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Is this the first 24 hour watch offered up in this thread?








I'll be wearing this to a black tie event tonight, where the majority of attendees are quite strict traditionalists (i.e. old). Of my many watches this is the one most qualified for black tie (i.e. dinner suit / tuxedo) wear, according to the most typical conservative criteria.

Pro:
- Light coloured monochrome face
- Plain black leather strap
- No more than two hands
- Not too much text
- Thin, plain bezel
- 9mm thick
- No lume

Con:
- 42mm case width
- Flat crystal
- Date complication (but at least the same colour as the face)
- Numerical chapter ring

The clincher for me is that, as a single-hand watch, it declares that I'm not too fussed about the exact time tonight. I confess it does look a bit large though.

If I could I would wear one of these 24-hour watches instead but mine have black faces (or will: the Akerfalk hasn't been made yet). These, too, are around 40mm wide but it's hard to find anything smaller that ticks enough other boxes.

Dufa Aalto








Akerfalk First Season


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

JonS1967 said:


> Eterna Madison. My personal favorite dress watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow what a movement. Love non-circular movements, shows real commitment from a manufacture.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 on tri-nato... Class in a suit, then slip a NATO on it, and it's a weekend warrior...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Browsing through this thread one must conclude that over the years the definition of what can be considered a dress watch sure has changed. Nowadays basically anything that fits under a cuff goes.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

T1meout said:


> Browsing through this thread one must conclude that over the years the definition of what can be considered a dress watch sure has changed. Nowadays basically anything that fits under a cuff goes.


The definition has not changed, but the minds of some people did.

For instance in the 60s ALL chronographs were considered sport watches, not to mention divers....I cannot understand how some people can consider a Carrera on a NATO a dress watch.

At this point a conservative looking G shock like a GW5000 can be considered a dress watch as well.


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

My first proper dress watch. Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie ultra slim. Manual wind, 38mm diameter, 5.8mm thick, the best fitting watch I own and beautiful too. Very JLC ultra thin-esque, but for a fraction of the price.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Love it, @stress8all. Great photos, too. It's on my long list. Mind if I ask your wrist size? And do you happen to know its lug-to-lug length? Thanks so much. It looks great on you!


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks. My wrist is about 6.7", and the lug to lug length is 45mm. The most significant design feature that makes it fit so well is the fact that the caseback doesn't protrude down toward the lugs at all, so unlike watches with both a large caseback and curved lugs, there's no space just behind the lugs; the entire length of the lugs and caseback makes contact on my wrist in all places. 

The entire watch is only 40g including the strap, so naturally you don't feel it on your wrist at all. No overhang, ultra thin, very light, couldn't ask for more in a dress watch. If I had to pick a negative, it would be that the crown is quite small and since it's a manual wind, you use it relatively frequently. Hasn't been a problem so far, but I could see it being an annoyance for some. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Awesome, thanks for the comment! My wrist is roughly the same size so your photo of it on is very helpful.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

That watch is a lot of things, but it is most certainly not a dress watch.

Also, the saturation on that picture is cranked way over the top. It's a good photo - why ruin it by oversaturating it? I took the liberty of fixing it for you.












Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 on tri-nato... Class in a suit, then slip a NATO on it, and it's a weekend warrior...
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171125/bff5a736a2f8281111968ad9dc467cec.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I've finally found my people!!!


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Metlin said:


> That watch is a lot of things, but it is most certainly not a dress watch.
> 
> Also, the saturation on that picture is cranked way over the top. It's a good photo - why ruin it by oversaturating it? I took the liberty of fixing it for you.


So your saying that this watch isn't a dress watch... We'll have to agree to disagree...

And in relation to "saturation"... I have to "Auto correct" every photo I take, because I'm colour blind... 
Thank you for your opinion... It publically drew attention to my disability.









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

I don't know if the tritium tubes take away from it's dressy design but this is as close to dress watch as you're getting from Ball.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> So your saying that this watch isn't a dress watch... We'll have to agree to disagree...


You can't call a watch made to time race cars a dress watch, unless you routinely prance around the racetrack in black tie. In which case: why?!



Peejaydoubleyou said:


> And in relation to "saturation"... I have to "Auto correct" every photo I take, because I'm colour blind...
> Thank you for your opinion... It publically drew attention to my disability.


So now you know to tone down your saturation levels and decrease your white balance since that's how us non-color blind people see it. You're quite welcome.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171207/cd270a8cb3214878d7f3ebccc2b7f529.jpg


And I have fixed this image as well, and adjusted the saturation and white balance. Your hand looks a lot less jaundiced. ;-)


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 on tri-nato... Class in a suit, then slip a NATO on it, and it's a weekend warrior...


Though that's a _very_ attractive watch I have to say that by my criteria it's about as far removed from a formal dress watch as it's possible to get. It fails on the following at least:
- Plain black leather strap
- No more than two hands
- No lume
- Not too much text
- Thin, plain bezel
- No complications
- Minimal numerals on chapter ring​It's probably acceptable with a business suit but never a dinner suit.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

ned-ludd said:


> Though that's a _very_ attractive watch I have to say that by my criteria it's about as far removed from a formal dress watch as it's possible to get. It fails on the following at least:
> - Plain black leather strap
> - No more than two hands
> - No lume
> ...


While that's a fairly rigid explanation that I do agree with let's face it. I'm sure most of us would wear a sport or diver watch with a suit. I've done it before. That said that Tag while extremely nice is a sport style watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Premise said:


> While that's a fairly rigid explanation that I do agree with let's face it. I'm sure most of us would wear a sport or diver watch with a suit. I've done it before. That said that Tag while extremely nice is a sport style watch.


A suit does not turn a sporty watch into a dressy watch.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Laco Vintage:


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Premise said:


> I'm sure most of us would wear a sport or diver watch with a suit.


Not me. But I'm an old fart and a stickler for rules.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> A suit does not turn a sporty watch into a dressy watch.


Not disputing that.


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> So your saying that this watch isn't a dress watch... We'll have to agree to disagree...
> 
> And in relation to "saturation"... I have to "Auto correct" every photo I take, because I'm colour blind...
> Thank you for your opinion... It publically drew attention to my disability.
> ...


It's a beautiful watch but let's face it , its not what one would define as a dress watch. That's not to say you cannot wear it with your suit and tie but for the purposes of describing what type of watch it is, then you would have to call it a sports watch and not a dress watch! 
But of course you can wear it in any dressy situation you want!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Anglo Irish said:


>


Smoking Hot


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

I think I've found my formal dress watch: a cheap 24-hour Raketa franken. Austere and humble.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Not the truest dress watch in the world, but close enough to post.


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

I think that will do for a dress watch!! Very nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

On a different scale in price I recently read the review in worn and wound about this new kickstarter project watch. I must say it has sparked my interest.








I love the dial which is supposed to be made of baked enamel.. Love it's lack of date with the small second hand. I am not sure why they did not make it in a manual wind..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> So your saying that this watch isn't a dress watch... We'll have to agree to disagree...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one is saying that it isn't a nice watch but that is pretty close to the furthest thing from a dress watch:
It's on a metal bracelet
It has a day and date function
It has a chronograph function 
It has a tachymeter bezel
It has bold arabic numerals
It's significantly oversized
It has lume

It's not a dress watch, man.


----------



## Calasan (Apr 17, 2013)

Is there an increasing scale of formality that ties into watch classification to include case material? For example:

A. Sports coat
B. Suit
C. Black tie
D. White tie

While rose gold, for example, I've always pictured it pairing with either evenings or sunny days though this obviously becomes quite subjective. For example, with my mess dress uniform being dark blue/silver, white metals often seem to pair best with it.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Calasan said:


> Is there an increasing scale of formality that ties into watch classification to include case material?


These days the etiquette is nowhere as fixed as it used to be but I concur with the increase in formality from A to D in your list. My understanding (and practice) is:

A: Sports coat - Wear almost anything you like.
B: Suit - Leather strap or metal bracelet on any analogue watch that isn't totally garish or huge or which clashes with the suit.
C: Black tie - Plain black leather strap on an austere watch (as comprehensively described in numerous previous posts).
D: White tie - No watch at all.​
I can guarantee that many will vehemently disagree with me on this.



Calasan said:


> For example, with my mess dress uniform being dark blue/silver, white metals often seem to pair best with it.


I've heard that with black tie you match the watch metal to that of your cufflinks. A fellow I chatted with about this at a recent formal occasion, however, quite emphatically told me no, it should be white metals only.
I should think that your mess' dress rules would be very clear on this, saving much discussion and indecision. Lucky you!


----------



## Calasan (Apr 17, 2013)

Ned,

Thanks for the reply. I go with white metals since silver is the predominant metallic. Otherwise guidance for uniforms and watches is:

6.3.1.3. Watches. Must be conservative and only one can be worn around the wrist whilein uniform, PTU, or civilian attire in an official capacity. Conservative examples (not allinclusive) are solid color black, brown, silver or gold. Prohibited examples are diamond-covered,neon, bright colors, and bands that exceed 1-inch width.

So while not a descriptive as one may think, it is a framework that may reduce some garish examples being worn. The rest is up to taste and mentoring. I do believe that the 1 inch band aspect is easier exceeded by many watches but there are other elements of dress and appearance that garners far more attention.

For white tie, I would assume that the watch need not disappear altogether but rather should migrate to the pocket? But I agree, that formality has slipped from the time that your avatar was illustrated.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

MZhammer said:


> No one is saying that it isn't a nice watch but that is pretty close to the furthest thing from a dress watch:
> It's on a metal bracelet
> It has a day and date function
> It has a chronograph function
> ...


Yea, I agree now. 
The feedback from my post has made me rethink. 
I now concur... It isn't the right watch for the classification 

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

A new one landed. This one fits the bill but is easily my most divisive dress watch out there...

1. Ultra discreet at 27.5mm square
2. White, precious metal (white gold)
3. Time only
4. Slim at 5.75mm
5. Haute Horology movement - Piaget 430








And here's a pic of the dress watch gang.


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

My latest acquisition: MAEN Classic Moonphase.

This is the predecessor of the current models but I was on the hunt for exactly this model because it is only 38mm in diameter and has the small lug-tho-lug-width of 18mm.

It is my first quartz watch in years but I think it is appropriate in this case since who wants to set the moonphase in the morning after choosing this watch for the day? Besides, the fact that this is a quartz watch is cleverly hidden by the absence of the second hand. By the way: Who needs a second hand? ;-)









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

My current favourite 









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

MZhammer said:


> I am also a member over at Styleforum where there are persistent threads that act as a micro-community much the way a forum would without having to start a new topic for everything.


What's the consensus like, over at Styleforum? They must have similar debates concerning the category of dress shoes, which also used to have a graduated scale of formality but now becoming more lax in practice. (Loafers on a suit type of thing; accepted but not necessarily liked by purists)

I bring this question up because I like matching watches to shoes. I wear black captoe dress shoes with SARX055, for example. It's not a "dressy thin" watch, but it does the job admirably on a thin leather strap.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Laco Vintage:

38mm diameter, very slim case, domed acrylic, no complications:


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

DYL said:


> What's the consensus like, over at Styleforum? They must have similar debates concerning the category of dress shoes, which also used to have a graduated scale of formality but now becoming more lax in practice. (Loafers on a suit type of thing; accepted but not necessarily liked by purists)
> 
> I bring this question up because I like matching watches to shoes. I wear black captoe dress shoes with SARX055, for example. It's not a "dressy thin" watch, but it does the job admirably on a thin leather strap.


Those knuckleheads are nearly as mixed up as we are. I say nearly because there is there is much more consensus there about the "rules" but with equally as much bending and breaking them, due in part to _sprezzatura _and partially to the nature of clothes.

*On SF*, it is universally known that black tie means something relatively strict. Everyone acknowledges it but many are also ok with bending or breaking the rules in the context of knowing the rules. A perfect example is Ralph Lauren in this image, accepting a CFDA award. The dress code is black tie but Mr. Lauren shows up in jeans. No one would ever accuse him of being anything but intentional and the fact that he subverts known rules is cool because he knows what he is doing, not because he thinks jeans should always work with black tie.








*On WUS, *I do not get the same feeling that everyone knows the "rules." Perhaps because watches were, for so long, tools rather than jewelry that many men who like watches do not know the rules ascribed to them but this thread even shows how some people have no idea what a dress watch _really_ is. Wearing a Sub or sport chronograph with a suit _can_ be cool, when you know the rules and yet intend to break them _a la_ Ralph but, when you don't know the rules, and simply say this chunky watch on a metal band looks good with my polyester suit that I break out every wedding season you _aren't_ cool, you _aren't_ suave, you _aren't_ James Bond. You're still the guy who hasn't yet learned the rules.

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you can break them like an artist." ― Pablo Picasso


----------



## Houston77 (Oct 25, 2017)

With black shoes:









With brown shoes:


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

MZhammer said:


> Perhaps because watches were, for so long, tools rather than jewelry that many men who like watches do not know the rules ascribed to them


Right, watches perform specific functions (GMT, Dual time, Lume, Chrono...) that sets them apart from jewelry and clothing. I think this is where things get really mixed up, thanks to 007 for example. He dresses very formally and monochromatically, but parks a dive watch on his wrist as a tool.

My guess is a) Back in the day when everyone dressed according to the rules, he stood out by not having a dress watch; and b) It's a plot item that does cool things and they didn't have the technology to make thin JLCs explode or shoot lasers yet

I think there could be fun exceptions to the rule: for example World Timers at a Diplomatic gala, Aviation watches at an airline's end-of-year dinner party, etc.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

DYL said:


> My guess is a) Back in the day when everyone dressed according to the rules, he stood out by not having a dress watch












I agree with you that Rolex represented a different quality then compared to now. He was supposed to be a SBS fellow, if I recall-"Commander Bond"-and the watch hidden under the sleeve of his dinner jacket was a testament to his real function at those parties.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

A lot of great dress watches posted.

This thread does prove, however, that given more than a handful of posts, every thread will include a Grand Seiko and a Rolex (Sub and/or DJ) regardless if it really belongs to be mentioned or not.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

DYL said:


> Right, watches perform specific functions (GMT, Dual time, Lume, Chrono...) that sets them apart from jewelry and clothing. I think this is where things get really mixed up, thanks to 007 for example. He dresses very formally and monochromatically, but parks a dive watch on his wrist as a tool.
> 
> My guess is a) Back in the day when everyone dressed according to the rules, he stood out by not having a dress watch; and b) It's a plot item that does cool things and they didn't have the technology to make thin JLCs explode or shoot lasers yet
> 
> I think there could be fun exceptions to the rule: for example World Timers at a Diplomatic gala, Aviation watches at an airline's end-of-year dinner party, etc.


Except nothing sets them apart anymore, and really hasn't since the quartz crisis over 40+ years ago. If you want a tool you'll buy a dive computer, a G-Shock or a dang apple watch. They are jewelry and they do have rules that polite society has placed on them. If you don't follow the rules because you aren't couth enough to know them... well, then you won't look cool like James Bond who knew that a dress watch was the appropriate dress watch on and off screen and only wore one when he had to immediately blow ..... up (until Omega paid him to always be in one)


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Just curious as to what the consensus with regards to dress watch dials is.

Specifically; Roman numerals? Arabic? Batons?


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Screw the convention. Big can be beautiful.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> Just curious as to what the consensus with regards to dress watch dials is.
> 
> Specifically; Roman numerals? Arabic? Batons?


Batons and Roman numerals are traditionally considered appropriate for dress. Arabic can be dressy too, especially if it's just at the 12-3-6-9. Full Arabic dials tend to be sporty (field / military inspired) but it depends on the numbers style and the rest of the watch too: Breguet type numerals are considered fairly dressy, I think:


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Could this still be considered dressy, or a dress watch, despite the unconventional case shape? I think the round version of this 60s Cricket obviously could, but cushion shape? Feel free to leave some thoughts.
















Dimensions are 35mm diameter, 20mm lug width.


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

Is there a way to return this thread to actual dress watches instead of dinner plates and chronos?

33mm


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

MrCairo said:


> Could this still be considered dressy, or a dress watch, despite the unconventional case shape? I think the round version of this 60s Cricket obviously could, but cushion shape? Feel free to leave some thoughts.


I think most people would consider it dressy for sure. Is it a pure dress watch in the most strict sense? Not exactly. But I do think it does dressy better than 95% of what people wear with a suit these days!
Side note, is that crown authentic? Seems strange to have only one bi-metal component, no?



thedose said:


> Is there a way to return this thread to actual dress watches instead of dinner plates and chronos?


Beautiful watch!!


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

MZhammer said:


> Beautiful watch!!


I should have clarified, that's not my wrist, nor my picture. I don't own this piece (yet), but I am about to buy it!


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

this JLC works for Day with white face and evening with black face.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

MZhammer said:


> I think most people would consider it dressy for sure. Is it a pure dress watch in the most strict sense? Not exactly. But I do think it does dressy better than 95% of what people wear with a suit these days!
> Side note, is that crown authentic? Seems strange to have only one bi-metal component, no?


It's the original crown, signed V. Gold plating wore off, unfortunately, hence the difference in color. I figured best to leave it as is (with original crown) rather than replace it with a new, generic one.

I actually have the dressy, round version of this incoming - 34 mm, dressier dial too -- with, thankfully, still golden crown. 

And what would you say of this Longines Silver Arrow, 33.5mm, originally conceived as a sports watch in the 50s:









I realize the strap is not dress watch, but I don't have any other for it at the moment (ordered some)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I think nowadays the definition is very loose. With that in mind a modern dress watch could almost be summarised as....
Less than 40mm
No bezel
No bracelet
And other than that I guess flexibility rules ok







but is the modern Longines reincarnation Of the 1945 a dress watch ? On that strap debatable. But is this ?







arguably more so.... but why? Similar basic shape design sub seconds maker etc. It's an interesting aesthetic question

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

Indulge me whilst I take things back to a certain archaic school of thought.

34mm on lizard. I can only apologise for the centre seconds.










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

@Rusty nice Longines 

Here's another nice piece you don't see very often. Certina Blue Ribbon cal. 25-651:


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

..and a Zenith 2400


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Here are some that might go by as "dress" today


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think nowadays the _*definitio*_n is very loose. With that in mind a modern dress watch could almost be summarised as....
> Less than 40mm
> No bezel
> No bracelet
> And other than that I guess flexibility rules ok but is the modern Longines reincarnation Of the 1945 a dress watch ? On that strap debatable. But is this ? arguably more so.... but why? Similar basic shape design sub seconds maker etc. It's an interesting aesthetic question


I disagree, the definition hasn't changed but what is normally acceptable has changed. The true definition of things like black tie and white tie isn't any different today, but people are more lenient with the enforcing the rules as society has generally relaxed. In case there is any confusion, this thread is meant to include all watches that are widely accepted as dress.

I actually think Jack does a very good job of summarizing what the strictest version of a dress watch is today (and then goes completely back on it when challenged with the Lange 1, as someone who _understands_ the rules can).
And this is a good discussion of what is a generally accepted dress watch today although they are all very, very expensive watches.


*Strictest**Strict**Widely Accepted**Metal*White, Noble metal.Colored or white noble metals.Colored or white noble metals or stainless steel.*Functions*Time only, two hands.Time only, sub or central seconds allowable. Sub seconds is more appropriate.Minimal functions allowed such as Date, Power Reserve.*Indexes*Applied or printed stick Indexes. No Lume.Applied or Printed stick indexes, or Roman Numerals. No Lume.Indexes, Roman Numerals, Breguet Numerals or some mixture of the afore mentioned. Light lume acceptable.*Strap*Black alligator / Croc.Black or dark brown, exotic leather.Black or Dark Brown, Tonal stitching with various leathers.*Size*Small size for your wrist.Modest size for your wrist.Modern Size for your wrist.*Thickness*Ultra slim (under 6mm).Slim (under 9mm).Slim (under a cuff).


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

MZhammer said:


> I disagree, the definition hasn't changed but what is normally acceptable has changed. The true definition of things like black tie and white tie isn't any different today, but people are more lenient with the enforcing the rules as society has generally relaxed.
> I actually think Jack does a very good job of summarizing what the strictest version of a dress watch is today (and then goes completely back on it when challenged with the Lange 1, as someone who _understands_ the rules can).
> And this is a good discussion of what is a generally accepted dress watch today although they are all very, very expensive watches.
> 
> ...


Would a square or rectangle time only watch fit under strict or strictest? Does case shape matter? I agree the 1970s barrel case design may be a bit too sporty to fit under strict. Curious of your opinion.

Also, well said points... I agree ^^


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

arejay101 said:


> Would a square or rectangle time only watch fit under strict or strictest? Does case shape matter? I agree the 1970s barrel case design may be a bit too sporty to fit under strict. Curious of your opinion.


I specifically left out case shape because, to my understanding, there are no strict levels of dress on case shape. From the very beggining, multiple shapes have widely been accepted (notably from Cartier) provided they subscribed to the wider rules.

View attachment 12872741
View attachment 12872745
View attachment 12872747


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

MZhammer said:


> I disagree, the definition hasn't changed but what is normally acceptable has changed. The true definition of things like black tie and white tie isn't any different today, but people are more lenient with the enforcing the rules as society has generally relaxed. In case there is any confusion, this thread is meant to include all watches that are widely accepted as dress.
> 
> I actually think Jack does a very good job of summarizing what the strictest version of a dress watch is today (and then goes completely back on it when challenged with the Lange 1, as someone who _understands_ the rules can).
> And this is a good discussion of what is a generally accepted dress watch today although they are all very, very expensive watches.
> ...


Great summary, however, I would include date within the "strict" category, for example, Patek 5227, or JLC MUT... I also wouldn't say "modest" but, proportional, for example, I have a 6.5" wrist, and anything above 36mm looks disproportional (also dependent upon lug to lug) in this case, anything over 39mm LUG-TO-LUG (not case) looks off. Either way, this summary should be stickied as a definitive guide, so the dinnerplate/chrono bros have an idea of what an actual dress watch is...


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

thedose said:


> Great summary, however, I would include date within the "strict" category, for example, Patek 5227, or JLC MUT... I also wouldn't say "modest" but, proportional, for example, I have a 6.5" wrist, and anything above 36mm looks disproportional (also dependent upon lug to lug) in this case, anything over 39mm LUG-TO-LUG (not case) looks off. Either way, this summary should be stickied as a definitive guide, so the dinnerplate/chrono bros have an idea of what an actual dress watch is...


I fully understand why most people think that a Date function belongs on a dress watch but every authority on dressing agrees that, in its truest form, a dress watch is time only, no seconds. That's it. While the vast majority of dressy watches have a date, hence why I termed them "widely acceptable," a real dress watch is for times when you don't need a date as you, presumably, are at an important event so you already _know_ the date. All of my personal dress watches fall into the Widely Accepted category, so I'm not saying it's bad, just technically not meeting the criteria of polite society.

Remember, in definition white-tie is formal, black-tie is considered semi-formal, wear whereas a business suit is semi-casual. Formal-wear you do not wear a watch, black tie you wear a dress watch.

RE: sizes
I specifically left them open to interpretation due to wrist size. Modest _for your wrist _ is what I meant, my apologies if that didn't translate.


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

MZhammer said:


> I fully understand why most people think that a Date function belongs on a dress watch but every authority on dressing agrees that, in its truest form, a dress watch is time only, no seconds.


In its truest/strictest form yes, which is why I argue that date should be included in your *strict* category seeing as per the descriptions following it, there are seconds present (see the Calatrava you posted). I would even go as far as arguing that the presence of a seconds hand or a date window are one in the same.

In other words, I would also place this watch within your "strict" category above:








Cheers!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Those categories make sense, but only in the context of dress etiquette (and indeed, polite society) as a whole. There are reasonings behind it, just like traditionally one was not supposed to wear a watch at all at a black tie event, for that would indicate you had somewhere better to be and needed to keep track of time.

Following the above categorization, the following watch would be in the strict category, were it not for its complication:









34mm, gold, no date; but seconds and alarm, and the dressiest watch I own at the moment (not my pic)


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

MrCairo said:


> Those categories make sense, but only in the context of dress etiquette (and indeed, polite society) as a whole. There are reasonings behind it, just like traditionally one was not supposed to wear a watch at all at a black tie event, for that would indicate you had somewhere better to be and needed to keep track of time.
> 
> Following the above categorization, the following watch would be in the strict category, were it not for its complication:
> 
> 34mm, gold, no date; but seconds and alarm, and the dressiest watch I own at the moment (not my pic)


Love this watch, and no shame in it not being a strict dress watch. As I said, none of my own dress watches make it above the widely acceptable category but I still consider them Dress watches and wear them proudly (and, in many cases, they're more fun or useful than a strict Dress watch).

My ragtag acceptable bunch


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Not officially dress watches, but I use these. The Seikomatic is a birth year watch, so if anyone were to ever notice (which they never do) it'd be a great conversation starter. 









I'll switch from the Tropic to an alligator if going dressy. Just happen to be wearing it today while business casual.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I recall that there was a distinction between seconds subdials and central seconds, whether that means that watches with seconds subdials should be moved into the strictest category, or watches with central seconds should be moved to the widely acceptable section, I don't know.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

mleok said:


> I recall that there was a distinction between seconds subdials and central seconds, whether that means that watches with seconds subdials should be moved into the strictest category, or watches with central seconds should be moved to the widely acceptable section, I don't know.


Yes, you're absolutely correct - sub seconds is generally considered more appropriate to a dress watch than central seconds. I was considering making them two separate categories but I got lazy and didn't want to split out another group for just the seconds distinction so I grouped them together.


MZhammer said:


> *Strictest**Strict**Widely Accepted**Metal*White, Noble metal.Colored or white noble metals.Colored or white noble metals or stainless steel.*Functions*Time only, two hands.Time only, sub or central seconds allowable. Sub seconds is more appropriate.Minimal functions allowed such as Date, Power Reserve.*Indexes*Applied or printed stick Indexes. No Lume.Applied or Printed stick indexes, or Roman Numerals. No Lume.Indexes, Roman Numerals, Breguet Numerals or some mixture of the afore mentioned. Light lume acceptable.*Strap*Black alligator / Croc.Black or dark brown, exotic leather.Black or Dark Brown, Tonal stitching with various leathers.*Size*Small size for your wrist.Modest size for your wrist.Modern Size for your wrist.*Thickness*Ultra slim (under 6mm).Slim (under 9mm).Slim (under a cuff).
> 
> View attachment 12872701


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

I just purchased a new watch today, and will post pics once it arrives!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I think if it's small understated and elegant then it's a dress watch. Anything else is over thinking it. I mean having a seconds hand makes no difference at all to the aesthetic of the watch in terms of general attire and whether it complements the outfit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Talk about an entrance... Those are some amazing pieces!



Breguet7147 said:


> View attachment 12875301
> 
> 
> View attachment 12875303
> ...


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

Just got this... 33mm









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

That’s really swell, @thedose. And I like how far outboard the date is because of how small the case is. What movement is in it?

That seconds hand really pops! Would love to hear more of your thoughts on it.


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

Sir-Guy said:


> That's really swell, @thedose. And I like how far outboard the date is because of how small the case is. What movement is in it?
> 
> That seconds hand really pops! Would love to hear more of your thoughts on it.


It has a Mido 1192, which is a Top-grate ETA 2892-A2, these are the specs:

MIDO 1192 (BASE ETA 2892-A2) 21 JEWELS - 28,800 VPH FINELY DECORATED WITH BLUED SCREWS & INCABLOC & NIVACOURBE SHOCK-ABSORBER ANACHRON HAIRSPRING NIVAFLEX MAINSPRING 42 HOURS POWER RESERVE PUSH-PULL CROWN AQUADURA CROWN CORK SEALING SYSTEM

I have been getting more and more into **proper** sized watches lately, and although there exists a 39mm version of this watch, the date window is totally out of place, and it just looks unbalanced. This 33mm version, however, is something else.

The rose gold, the stepped case, the eggshell texture + raised painted indexes and the heat treated blue seconds hand not to mention the fact that it has a highly decorated, beautiful top-grade eta movement (rare under $1000). The only downside (and I imagine this is why it is priced at the point it is) is that the strap is terrible quality -- I have a Hirsch strap coming in the mail and am just waiting for it to arrive.

I don't care what hockeypuck wearers say, this watch, imo is flawless.

Also, I have a 6.5" wrist, and the watch measures 33mm x 38.1mm (lug-to-lug height). @ 6.72mm thick, it fits comfortable under all of my shirt cuffs, and feels like what a watch should be -- a timepiece rather than some bling-bling jewelry that is (big) flashy and showy. I have grown to believe that you should wear a watch for yourself, not for others, and in this case, why advertise it? (I am sure people will disagree) With that being said, I am getting rid of all my sub 35mm watches.

If you would like to read someone else's opinion on this watch as well, feel free to check out the wornandwound review of it: Hands-On with the Mido Baroncelli III Heritage (33mm) - Worn & Wound

Cheers!


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Awesome, thanks so much for sharing your comments! I have a similar-sized wrist, so if you’d be willing to share some photos when you have your new strap, I’d love to hear your thoughts. A new watch of this sort is on my list—right now an Intra-matic is at the top of the list—but your photos really got my attention!


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

Sir-Guy said:


> Awesome, thanks so much for sharing your comments! I have a similar-sized wrist, so if you'd be willing to share some photos when you have your new strap, I'd love to hear your thoughts. A new watch of this sort is on my list-right now an Intra-matic is at the top of the list-but your photos really got my attention!


here you go, I will definitely post one when the Hirsch arrives!










Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Yeah. That’s sharp. You’re right, the size looks good. I dig the rose gold. Thanks!


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

thedose said:


> here you go, I will definitely post one when the Hirsch arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that looks good.

I am really getting tired of the tiny movements in large cases syndrome. Especially with date windows that look ridiculous. Which is part of the reason I abhor a date function. Particularly on a dress watch. Which is supposed to have some elegance.

What irks me is the watch industry really didn't adapt to this. ETA should have come out with a calibre to suit this larger watch trend. One that brings back the proportions of movement and case size.

Even the popular Hamilton Intra Matic, to me, looks way out of whack with that date window floating in the middle of the dial.

I recently posted that I only want a dress watch that is between 35mm-37mm. Why should a well proportioned watch be extremely difficult to find?

/rant

For now...


----------



## faizan1990 (Nov 28, 2016)

Really like the IWC portuguese as a dress watch


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

My Glashuette 70.1 with no complications.
Simple and strict dresswatch:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Seiko Credor in platinum on new tan alligator strap


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice strap with that for sure. What are your thoughts on the legibility in different lighting and angles?


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow, a thread about _actual _dress watches. Didn't think folks even knew what what those were anymore, with all the subs, ATs, GSs, etc. passing for "dress" watches these days...

Bravo OP.

I think I've got a couple that fit the bill, but I'd be lying if I said they get a lot of wrist time...

View attachment 12899909
View attachment 12899911


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

Sir-Guy said:


> Nice strap with that for sure. What are your thoughts on the legibility in different lighting and angles?


It has no lume. With that being said, I love looking at it and sometimes getting a glimpse of the eggshell texture, and likewise with the blue of the seconds hand popping out. It does have a double sided AR coating, which in some reflection has a blue tint -- looks pretty cool on the flat crystal.

I will take more pictures with an actual camera instead of my phone this weekend, then you can really see what it looks like


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

My vintage IWC calibre 89 in 18-carat gold, and my MontBlanc Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Wow, a thread about _actual _dress watches. Didn't think folks even knew what what those were anymore, with all the subs, ATs, GSs, etc. passing for "dress" watches these days...
> 
> Bravo OP.
> 
> ...


I've always had a soft spot for the Museum since I had one in HS. It's one of the two quartz watches I'd want.

How big is the FC? I like the look. Except the sub second dial looks like the watch is a small movement in a 40mm case.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Updated with nicer strap
















Oh, and it's 34mm of course.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

For a dress one I nearly always go to this Freddie.


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

My latest acquisition: Ruhla Thiel Praezisa.
















Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Ah, @Uhr_Mensch, that looks great on you! I love it! I wish some companies that have been doing those “vintage-inspired” lines would incorporate some of these design cues.


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> Ah, @Uhr_Mensch, that looks great on you! I love it! I wish some companies that have been doing those "vintage-inspired" lines would incorporate some of these design cues.


Thank you!

A good example for a modern watch with vintage history (in this case Bauhaus) is the Junghans Max Bill:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

How about the VC Patrimony Ultra Slim? Love this watch


----------



## nicedream (Jun 11, 2010)

Baka1969 said:


> What irks me is the watch industry really didn't adapt to this. ETA should have come out with a calibre to suit this larger watch trend. One that brings back the proportions of movement and case size.


I think that was supposed to be the purpose of their Valgranges movements: larger size to maintain proper proportions in larger watches. Not sure how much that movement is used though.



Baka1969 said:


> Even the popular Hamilton Intra Matic, to me, looks way out of whack with that date window floating in the middle of the dial.


I agree. Look at the date position of the IWC pilot 36mm vs 40mm:

















And don't even get me started on Hamilton. They have great vintage-styles watches and even started using their 50's/60's era logo, but inflate their watch sizes at the same time. A 44mm Viewmatic with a 22mm lug width makes NO sense at all.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Love the date wheel


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Baka1969 said:


> I've always had a soft spot for the Museum since I had one in HS. It's one of the two quartz watches I'd want.
> 
> How big is the FC? I like the look. Except the sub second dial looks like the watch is a small movement in a 40mm case.


Yeah the Movado was the only "nice watch" I'd ever been given--a gift from my father (who never had anything but Timexes) when I finished school. It's considered "tiny" by modern standards (32mm), but it never felt overly small on the wrist, given that the dial takes up 90% of watch face.

The FC looks "huge" by comparison, but it's only 37mm--about the largest a proper dress watch needs to be for my (7.6") wrist. I've always thought the "minus 5" rule made sense here, given how thin (if present at all) the bezels are on dress watches. So if a 38-43 mm sports watch is where you live, a 33-38mm DW is all one needs.

But these days that classic sense of proportion has been tossed to the wayside. This is the jumbotron era, where "dressy" watches make classic dive watches look like playthings:









smh...


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

arejay101 said:


>


Twins


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

JLC Reverso. Goes well with Day or night

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

*What I consider dress watches*

I don't strictly adhere to he rules, I've worn dressy diver such as an Omega 2055.80 and a Tudor Balck Bay with suits, but I don't wear big chunky divers either with suits. Also my social circle is such I can count on one hand Black Tie events I've been to and have never been to a white tie event.

These are my "dress watches" past & present:

Apologies for the crappy pics my cell phone takes better pics than the obsolete camera these were taken on





































































This one deserves a its backside to be shown


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

And another one incoming! 35mm Longines Flagship cal 340:


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

My Flagship should come in tomorrow, but in the meantime I'm really hooked on the Cricket!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Arrived a day early, how about that!


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

MrCairo said:


> My Flagship should come in tomorrow, but in the meantime I'm really hooked on the Cricket!
> 
> View attachment 12912197
> 
> View attachment 12912199


You, sir, have a great sense of watch style. Thumbs up!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Love a lot of the pieces in this thread! I plan on getting my hands on a Montblanc Ultra Slim someday as my 'definitive' dress watch.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> My Flagship should come in tomorrow, but in the meantime I'm really hooked on the Cricket!
> 
> View attachment 12912197
> 
> View attachment 12912199


The Cricket is gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

broulstone said:


> JLC Reverso. Goes well with Day or night


You have a Reverso Duo with two faces, and another watch on the wrist?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> The Cricket is gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It sure is!



whineboy said:


> You, sir, have a great sense of watch style. Thumbs up!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cheers


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Another dressy Longines, manual wind:
















And a Longines Ultra Chron I used to own and stupidly sold, can't find these anywhere anymore (this specific case and dial). Not strictly formal, but can definitely play the part.


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

I agree with Baka about the Intra-Matic. I got the larger size when they were first offered. Big mistake. Now I asked my Hamilton AD about the smaller one, and it looks like its hard for him to get. 

I’m looking for a dress watch now, and I want no date window, and 37-38mm. Second-hand, optional.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

celter said:


> I think the JLC UT line is the ultimate dresswatch. I've owned 3 different versions. This is the one currently in my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> and here are my 2 previous ones:


Classy!

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

mleok said:


> These are some of the dress watches in my collection.
> 
> While the Clous de Paris guilloche bezel was not present in the original Patek Philippe Calatrava 96, and was only introduced in 1973 in the 3520D, it is a design that I have come to view as the quintessential dress watch, and I appreciate the characteristic sparkle that the hobnail bezel exhibits that is balanced and moderated by the thinness of the bezel and the simplicity of the printed dial.
> 
> ...


I love the Patek!

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

marcusp23 said:


> Some awesome watches in this thread already, but how did you decide to let this one go?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely!

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

wschofield3 said:


> From what I own now, and I don't ascribe to the traditional dress watch definition...
> 
> View attachment 8978249
> View attachment 8978257
> View attachment 8978265


I have that buran haven't worn it in 2 years might have to wind it up. Pain to set the moon and date. I also have the fancier buran moon phase with chronograph


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

Gilby said:


> I don't have too great of a need for a dress watch so for most of my formal occasions I wear my Stowa Antea KS, which I consider to be more "smart" or dress casual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gilby I must have that Hamilton! Lol there's one on ebay 14K for under $500 but funds are low. I have a lot of vintage gold dress watches Inc a Hamilton date, but yours is drawing me in for sure.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

1946 ref. MI 2214


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

I still go with the SARB065, though the new models are pretty great too!


----------



## Moonlighting (Aug 6, 2015)

UN Marine Torpilleur. Wearing the watch on the steel bracelet and I feel like it strikes a nice balance between dress and sport at 42mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

todtracy said:


> I love the Patek!


Thanks, I'm rather fond of the hobnail bezel, which it very distinctive and catches the light, but it is very thin, and is paired with a plain dial, so it isn't overwhelming. I'm told that the hobnail bezel is executed using an engraving process.


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

Alright, I replaced the horrible quality stock Mido strap with a Navy blue Hirsch Duke -- I am thoroughly pleased with the result!

It looks / can pass for black in some lighting, but when the sun hits it, I feel like it just gives the watch so much more character!

33mm Mido Baroncelli Heritage III


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

thedose said:


> Alright, I replaced the horrible quality stock Mido strap with a Navy blue Hirsch Duke -- I am thoroughly pleased with the result!
> 
> It looks / can pass for black in some lighting, but when the sun hits it, I feel like it just gives the watch so much more character!
> 
> ...


Looks good. Maybe add a deployant buckle next?


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Very nice, @thedose. I like how the hands are half polished and half textured. I figure that helps them be more legible in different lighting? Nice choice on the dark blue strap! I dig it.


----------



## MIsparty (Feb 3, 2018)

This is the closest I have currently...









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

Conditioned my leather strap last night, what do you guys think?









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

MrCairo said:


> And another one incoming! 35mm Longines Flagship cal 340:
> 
> View attachment 12904087
> 
> ...


Sweet! Reminds me of my Cyma









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I do not know whether you would regard this as a Dress Watch.

I just purchased it yesterday.

It also comes with a Cartier leather strap as part of the package.


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

dantan said:


> I do not know whether you would regard this as a Dress Watch.
> 
> I just purchased it yesterday.
> 
> It also comes with a Cartier leather strap as part of the package.


Very dressy IMO.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

MZhammer said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> In response to the recent thread, https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/can-i-suggest-dress-watch-forum-3088378-6.html, and the likely result that we will not be getting a themed forum of our own I wanted to start what I hope will be a permanent thread that all Dress Watch enthusiasts can participate in.
> 
> ...


I'm in the market (well one day I have to save) for one of these two. I could probably get the one on the left later this year I'd have to save longer for the one on the right. What would you guys do I already have some nice 3 hand dress watches and a few moonphase. I'm leaning towards the 5015 moonphase but think I'd be happy with the 3 hander.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Both great Watches!

I prefer time-only Watches, so I would lean towards the one on the left.



todtracy said:


> I'm in the market (well one day I have to save) for one of these two. I could probably get the one on the left later this year I'd have to save longer for the one on the right. What would you guys do I already have some nice 3 hand dress watches and a few moonphase. I'm leaning towards the 5015 moonphase but think I'd be happy with the 3 hander.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

MZhammer said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> In response to the recent thread, https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/can-i-suggest-dress-watch-forum-3088378-6.html, and the likely result that we will not be getting a themed forum of our own I wanted to start what I hope will be a permanent thread that all Dress Watch enthusiasts can participate in.
> 
> ...


Here's some shots I took recently. My fave is a 14 k Rima that's in the shop I lost the second hand when I had it apart.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

dantan said:


> Both great Watches!
> 
> I prefer time-only Watches, so I would lean towards the one on the left.


Thanks DanTan. I would probably go with that since it is more in my price range.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

These from my collection, I would definitely classify as Dress Watches.


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

celter said:


> I think the JLC UT line is the ultimate dresswatch. I've owned 3 different versions. This is the one currently in my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> and here are my 2 previous ones:


I wouldn't have wanted to sell that gold JLC. Any remorse on that one?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

Slightly too thick for an ideal dress watch (11.6mm) but perfect otherwise. Love it as my work/office watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

Stoshman said:


> Great thread, thanks.
> 
> Some of the dressier watches I've owned/own:
> 
> ...


Dude that's an incredible collection. I'm recently a big fan of the Patek hobnail with small seconds in yellow or rose gold like the 3919 with small seconds I don't think I'd ever tire of it.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

dantan said:


> These from my collection, I would definitely classify as Dress Watches.


The IWC is stunning. Much like mine 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

Gilby said:


> I don't have too great of a need for a dress watch so for most of my formal occasions I wear my Stowa Antea KS, which I consider to be more "smart" or dress casual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Gilby I found one of those Hamilton's I should get it this week I hope. Mine looks pretty shabby compared to yours but it was under $300 so what the heck. I'm hoping most of the 'dirt' is just a dirty crystal and the metal bracelet will probably be trashed for leather. I can't wait to get it.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

dantan said:


> I do not know whether you would regard this as a Dress Watch.
> 
> I just purchased it yesterday.
> 
> It also comes with a Cartier leather strap as part of the package.


I had no idea these would be out so soon.

Excellent pickup Dan, perfect for your no date collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hector67 (Jun 24, 2015)

My two dress.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)




----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

arejay101 said:


>


The watch so nice I bought it twice










todtracy said:


> I'm in the market (well one day I have to save) for one of these two. I could probably get the one on the left later this year I'd have to save longer for the one on the right. What would you guys do I already have some nice 3 hand dress watches and a few moonphase. I'm leaning towards the 5015 moonphase but think I'd be happy with the 3 hander.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are very nice options. I think you get more value for your dollar for the 5015 as it depreciates a lot more but it does have an over-the-top look. For my money, I think you get a lot more watch from VC, AP, ALS, Piaget or Chopard LUC when in this price bracket (I mean, the PP doesn't even hack). Patek has the name going for it but, dollar for dollar, you can get a more interesting and equally superb watch from many other brands.

It looks like you're considering a 3919 (at least, that is what is pictured) and not the larger and more expensive 5119 but remember the 3919 is ~33mm so it wears pretty small by modern standards. It may be the cheapest, modern calatrava but don't buy it just because it's the cheapest PP you can get your hands on.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

MZhammer said:


> The watch so nice I bought it twice
> View attachment 13030559


It seems you and I have a very similar thought process.


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

ptfly said:


>


One of my favorites and at a price the competition would have a hard time matching.


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

oztech said:


> One of my favorites and at a price the competition would have a hard time matching.


thank you. it is my dressiest watch currently and I enjoy wearing it when the occasion warrants.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

one of my favorites. White for Day black for evening

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Finally pulled the trigger and have my 'definitive' dress watch on its way to me - it's initials are MB, and it's slim... ultra slim


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

MZhammer said:


> The watch so nice I bought it twice
> View attachment 13030559
> 
> 
> ...


I like small watches. Anything from 31mm to 40mm. I have a 47mm but pretty much leave it on the shelf for now. I just got a 31mm triple date its a dress watch so I'll put a pic up.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

How 'bout an oldie? It has a solid rose gold bezel and gold plates over the lugs. Never seen one done like this the watch is SS except the bezel and the plates over the lugs. I consider it much better than gold plating don't think it'll ever wear. The watch was very dirty when I received it I think it's a little charmer now. Its only 31mm I think but wears nicely it is tall. I didn't touch the dial but the month pusher was stuck I got it working and a little polishing. Its actually an automatic.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Maybe not a proper dress watch, but I just fettled this and it's close.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rreimer91 (Apr 18, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Maybe not a proper dress watch, but I just fettled this and it's close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

rreimer91 said:


> What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Seiko snk809 with a polished case, Otto Frei dial and hands, and domed mineral glass. I think the dial is pretty nice with the texture for $7.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

rreimer91 said:


> What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sweet. Good job!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

heirmyles said:


> Finally pulled the trigger and have my 'definitive' dress watch on its way to me - it's initials are MB, and it's slim... ultra slim


It's finally here, and it's gorgeous 

Probably the most comfortable watch I've ever owned as well at only 5.8mm thick.


----------



## ErreCi (Apr 17, 2018)

Definitely the most “dress watch” I own, or at least that’s how a dress watch should be imho. Slim, elegant, no fuzz, plain and simple timepiece with the right size. I have to admit that I wear it with a pair or jeans and a t-shirt as well, can you blame me? 😜


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Here some shots of mine:


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

ErreCi said:


> Definitely the most "dress watch" I own, or at least that's how a dress watch should be imho. Slim, elegant, no fuzz, plain and simple timepiece with the right size. I have to admit that I wear it with a pair or jeans and a t-shirt as well, can you blame me? ?


Classy!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

Luisli said:


> Here some shots of mine:


Love them both!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

Just got this little gem today. Aristone 1950s. Gold and diamonds don't think ill ever tire of this one.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

Got a Patek and a Benrus in the mail today. No more watches for a year! Not counting the Hamilton I have wrought.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm wearing one of my dressiest pieces today, the discontinued RL 867 in white gold with the Piaget 430 ultra slim movement and lacquer dial.
I scratched her up pretty bad at a late night happy hour (damn table had a big iron beam underneath it) so it's more wabi-sabi now than before but I love how understated it is.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Finally picked up a dress watch... 1979 (birth year)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@todtracy, lovely pair! They are both fantastic. As awesome as the Patek’s bracelet is, I’m picturing how great it would look on leather. Congrats!


----------



## zetsui (May 22, 2017)

is there a way to sort by the number of likes in this thread?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

My trusted Silver Arrow.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Orient Star Classic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

Credor.







Mitch


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Older pic, older watch. Still sexy.


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

cuthbert said:


> My trusted Silver Arrow.
> 
> View attachment 13152073


Wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

MZhammer said:


> Older pic, older watch. Still sexy.
> View attachment 13160903


Love it!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

GregNYC said:


> Wow!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it's cool and I was lucky to get one, it remained in production just for one year.









I can give you another (better) pic, it's difficult to capture its beauty.


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

Please do. What year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

GregNYC said:


> Please do. What year?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think 2009-10, Longines each year makes a reissue, the year before they made the W.W.W. that I bought for my father, later they made the Legend Diver that was a hit so they kept it in production. They also made the Heritage diver, a reissue of the last Super Compressor case (1969 model), a railroad model, the COSD etc...all serious watches.

This is the original Silver Arrow of the 50s, last model they used to pattern the reissue, 34 vs 38mm of the modern one.










This is a promo pic of the reissue better than my pics.










Despite of being much cheaper than other dress watches I see here (I paid 800 euros at that time) I think it's one of the most beautiful dress watches I've ever seen, second only to the mythological Conquest deluxe, rose gold 18 ct of the late 50s.



















Sorry guys, IMO no Lange or JLC can compete with those vintage Longines...


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

cuthbert said:


> Despite of being much cheaper than other dress watches I see here (I paid 800 euros at that time) I think it's one of the most beautiful dress watches I've ever seen, second only to the mythological Conquest deluxe, rose gold 18 ct of the late 50s.


I agree, those are works of art. The Longines Flagship has always been my guide for what a classical dress watch should look like.


----------



## knebo (Jun 13, 2017)

JLC Master Geographic (38mm) has a lot going on but still looks very dressy on the wrist/cuff.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

AirWatch said:


>


May I ask what Seiko model is that?
The white version is SUR187.


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

fandi said:


> May I ask what Seiko model is that?
> The white version is SUR187.


SUR189


----------



## SwissArmyTenor (Aug 20, 2017)

Partial to the Seiko Presage in most any of its varied color combinations.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I got the Universal Geneve Calendar Moon phase out for a wedding yesterday and realized I hadn't posted it here yet.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Montblanc Heritage Chronométrie 112520


----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

I love the dressy look even though I never wear a suit. Only seen one other on this entire thread. The Tissot Le Locle is seriously good value for the money. I have very slim wrists, so the leather strap and deployant that came with the watch never get worn because it doesn't sit right. Perlon is probably a large step away from being "dressy," but this is black and pretty subtle. High quality Eulit weave.


----------



## Vladimir.D (Jun 29, 2018)

The dressiest I got...









Послато са moto x4 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

So, I have two divers watches, Seiko BlackMas & the Seiko BlueMas, as well as a couple that I would like to purchase in the future, as seen in my signature. I just love a divers style watch, but what I would also like to purchase are two dress watches, one black dial and one brown dial. Let the recommendations begin!!

This Is What I'm Looking For:
- Can be found for $1000 or less pre-loved here at WUS 
- Black Dial with black leather or Brown dial with brown leather
- 39/40mm
- Automatic 
- Three hand
- Saphire Crystal
- Day/Date or Just Date

These are the two I am thinking, give me your thoughts, or if you have one that you feel is better for one reason or another, let me know ...

Hamilton Jazzmaster Day Date Auto...









Archimede Klassik 39...


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Montblanc Heritage Chronométrie 112520
> View attachment 13223697


As much as I don't want another watch with a date I sure like this one a lot.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Some dayum sexeh watches I see on this thread.

I dont know... "dress" watch? 
For me, it's more like "I am on my best behavior" watch, so I tend to go low when others go high - price-wise I mean.
Of course I always go _*low*_ in all things, especially morally, regardless of what others do. :-!

Here's a few I _might _ choose to wear to weddings and Nobel Prize ceremonies, and whatnot... if I ever got invited. :-! ... :-x


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Some dayum sexeh watches I see on this thread.
> 
> I dont know... "dress" watch?
> For me, it's more like "I am on my best behavior" watch, so I tend to go low when others go high - price-wise I mean.
> ...


Love those Seiko Chrono!!!!


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Traditionelle Small Seconds. This brand doesn't get a whole lot of attention - more so this particular model. It's extremley simple but elegant and eye catching. The dauphine hands catch the light beautifully and add depth to the face. The dial is plain, but contributes to a better look than had it been a guilloche finish. I wear a business suit to work 3 days a week and this white gold model is a staple for me.


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

Duplicate post


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Dress Watch.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## brooklynfanatic (Apr 24, 2017)

to me breguet does it best


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

oztech said:


> As much as I don't want another watch with a date I sure like this one a lot.


Just for you 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

Brathwait Minimalist:


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning Monday

Dress watch day for a change, Longines Presence


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

For a dress watch, I find vintage pieces offer unsurpassed value. I have a few examples, but this one is my go-to choice:


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Since This was updated a bit since I last posted it in the thread:









And my newest addition, the Grand Seiko SBGW031 which, in steel, falls under the widely acceptable category (erring towards strict).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I look for ward to the next update when we will have "Ripped to Sh*t and Gone to Hell Definition" . ;-)



MZhammer said:


> Since This was updated a bit since I last posted it in the thread:
> 
> View attachment 13348357


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm looking for a thin dress watch, but can't decide on the Nomos Orion 38 with or without date.

Anyone faced the same question?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

tommyxl said:


> I'm looking for a thin dress watch, but can't decide on the Nomos Orion 38 with or without date.
> 
> Anyone faced the same question?


Wearing it frequently and/or need to have the date at hand (signing paperwork, etc)? Get the date - if it's an automatic. Otherwise, you don't need the date window.

(an aside: the best thing about self-winding watches, IMO, is their ability to keep more complications - date, day, month, moonphase - running and, therefore, literally up-to-date without any extra effort by the owner)


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Wearing it frequently and/or need to have the date at hand (signing paperwork, etc)? Get the date - if it's an automatic. Otherwise, you don't need the date window.
> 
> (an aside: the best thing about self-winding watches, IMO, is their ability to keep more complications - date, day, month, moonphase - running and, therefore, literally up-to-date without any extra effort by the owner)


Thanks. I won't wear it daily, I'm not an office jockey. Mostly evenings or more formal occasions. Will definitely go for the hand wound one. Most likely without date then.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

tommyxl said:


> Thanks. I won't wear it daily, I'm not an office jockey. Mostly evenings or more formal occasions. Will definitely go for the hand wound one. Most likely without date then.


That's what I'd get, too, if I were wearing it for the same reasons. I've got a range of date and no-date watches (and two with day-dates), and the no-date ones are just easier to say to myself, "Yeah, I can set it in about ten seconds, I'll wear it this time."

Of course, the quartz watches are even easier,  but the simpler option sure is nice.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Since posting here last (page 8) I added this "dress" one, although given the crazy flinque dial it's perhaps quite a liberal interpretation of the term to be fair... 
Cheers


----------



## haganaga (Dec 23, 2015)

tommyxl said:


> I'm looking for a thin dress watch, but can't decide on the Nomos Orion 38 with or without date.
> 
> Anyone faced the same question?


I had this same choice and went with the no date. If I were to wear it more than once or twice a week, I would have gone with the date version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

RogerP said:


> For a dress watch, I find vintage pieces offer unsurpassed value. I have a few examples, but this one is my go-to choice:


So beautiful! What year/model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

RogerP said:


> For a dress watch, I find vintage pieces offer unsurpassed value. I have a few examples, but this one is my go-to choice:


They really should make this again.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks guys - I'd have to look up and see if I can find the year. I've had the watch so long now I can't remember for sure but seem to recall mid to late '60s. I agree that if they made a new version, they'd have a winner on their hands. This piece is pretty big for vintage, too - 38mm.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

oztech said:


> They really should make this again.


Yup. They got so close with the Tresor but derailed it with the date window (which might be okay if it were quickset, but no, you have to spin the hour hand to advance the date).

That one is like a larger version of my dad's daily wearer, which is now my dress watch.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Reverso.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Just to breathe some life back into one of my favorite threads, here's my Mido Dorada









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vladimir.D (Jun 29, 2018)

Dress and dressy...









Послато са moto x4 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)

Latest acquisition - another Longines manual with an L847 movement:


----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)

My DJ41










Love this thread


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Love this thread - so many stunning watches. Here's my go-to dress piece.. in a more casual setting.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

It's one of the dressier watches I have


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

I've been wearing handwounds, these two dress watches specifically, pretty darn often lately

1. My Ralph Lauren 867 White Gold, Lacquer dial, Piaget 430 ultra thin








2. Grand Seiko SBGW031 with OG Dial


----------



## haganaga (Dec 23, 2015)

I usually only wear this guy when I'm in dress slacks but lately it's been getting more love during the week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

Shame we can't get our own themed forum, I'd probably never spend my time anywhere else. My first nice automatic was this Tissot Le Locle, which I still regularly wear:









I agree with what a couple of other people here have said, although dress watch is a category, it's also a bit of a misnomer. I wear the Tissot with jeans and a t-shirt and it still looks good. I wore it as my only watch on a trip through Africa, which included a two-hour car ride down a bumpy, dusty road at 60-80 km/h. The typeface for "Tissot 1853" is... well, it's not great is what it is. They picked the most boring one possible. And then, as if that wasn't enough, they picked out two more typefaces for this watch above six o'clock. They're better. If they had put "Tissot 1853" in the same typeface as "automatic," much would be improved. I still love this watch, though.

It's funny, it seems most WIS want something "more rugged" for their every day watch. I admit, that my job is largely office-based. However, I spend a lot of time outside in my free time. Hiking, biking, etc. I'd say even an "un-rugged" dress watch with 30m water resistance is as much watch as I need about 99% of the time. The other 1% I'm digging holes or chopping wood, and I wouldn't wear any automatic watch for that. I think there's something more to be said for ultralight hiking through the mountains with a dress watch on your wrist than wearing a diver in the office.

My second watch is non-functioning at the moment. A gold-plated antique Longines from my grandfather:









If only Longines made a modern tonneau watch WITHOUT a date...


----------



## Vladimir.D (Jun 29, 2018)

That longines deserves a better photo..

Послато са moto x4 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

It's very difficult to get a good photo, since the crystal is has such a dome and no anti-reflective coating. But I'll give it another try...









Best I can do with my skills and my phone.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

back to the Captain because El Primero Defy has been sent to overhaul. Very subtle, unusual and elegant styling


----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

Is anyone aware of dress watch guidelines for women, like the chart that has been posted here a couple of times? I'm thinking about how a dress watch is supposed to be discreet. But a lot of women's watches from the major companies are often just smaller versions of the men's watches but with diamonds. Diamonds aren't exactly understated. And I tend to prefer a watch with a legible face that looks proportional on my wrist. So I gravitate towards somewhat larger, around 35-39mm. This means I just end up buying men's watches because I don't want a bunch of sparkly stones or a watch face that needs a magnifying glass to read. 

But I'm thinking about the "levels" of women's dress watches, so to speak. I suppose at the very high end, you have stuff like Bvlgari's serpent which is a watch but also a bracelet. So, you have watches that are really more about being a bracelet and featuring precious stones. But you can't exactly wear these with a suit. These are pretty much evening gown creations in my opinion. At this stage it may also be similar to "white tie" for men, in that a watch is entirely unacceptable. But bracelets still are, so perhaps things are more relaxed? Or perhaps we need those "hidden" watches like Piaget makes if I remember correctly.

Move a "step" down and you have the more traditional square/tonneau/round with leather armband, oftentimes with diamonds. But, unlike with men, many of these watches have armbands in many colors. Not just brown and black. And that seems to be acceptable. Or is it just like how divers with a suit are acceptable? At any rate, I imagine the leather should fit with the rest of the outfit. A splash of red with a black cocktail dress, for example. I just ordered a pink armband to add a bit of fun color to my watches. 

I'm just curious if there are any kind of guidelines, or if it's mainly that the entire outfit has to fit together. As it is I'd probably either match my Tissot Le Locle through switching the armband or, if that's not possible, just forego wearing a watch. Shame, though.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Zzyzx said:


> Is anyone aware of dress watch guidelines for women, like the chart that has been posted here a couple of times? I'm thinking about how a dress watch is supposed to be discreet. But a lot of women's watches from the major companies are often just smaller versions of the men's watches but with diamonds. Diamonds aren't exactly understated. And I tend to prefer a watch with a legible face that looks proportional on my wrist. So I gravitate towards somewhat larger, around 35-39mm. This means I just end up buying men's watches because I don't want a bunch of sparkly stones or a watch face that needs a magnifying glass to read.
> 
> But I'm thinking about the "levels" of women's dress watches, so to speak. I suppose at the very high end, you have stuff like Bvlgari's serpent which is a watch but also a bracelet. So, you have watches that are really more about being a bracelet and featuring precious stones. But you can't exactly wear these with a suit. These are pretty much evening gown creations in my opinion. At this stage it may also be similar to "white tie" for men, in that a watch is entirely unacceptable. But bracelets still are, so perhaps things are more relaxed? Or perhaps we need those "hidden" watches like Piaget makes if I remember correctly.
> 
> ...


I'm a little envious of the range of watches that look good with a woman's ensemble. Like you say about Bulgari's serpent watch, there's some fabulous stuff that I think looks impressive and creative.

Tiffany, as an example, has watches that they call "cocktail" models, which I think are intended to show off during cocktail hour before a dinner event. In that kind of setting, there's really nothing better, IMO, than these kinds of adventurous, jewel-encrusted designs.

All I can say is, simple and clean while being proportional to your wrist size is just fine. We got my mom a Raymond Weil quartz model that matches well with the bracelets she usually wears. It has an easy-change strap design, too, but she hasn't bothered to get any others; she likes the stock bracelet it came on.


----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh well. I'm not a stickler for rules, but I figured if there were some then they might at least give me ideas for future outfits. The Raymond Weil looks really nice on your mother. I never really cared for that type of lug design, but I might have to give it a second look next time I'm shopping.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Zzyzx said:


> Oh well. I'm not a stickler for rules, but I figured if there were some then they might at least give me ideas for future outfits. The Raymond Weil looks really nice on your mother. I never really cared for that type of lug design, but I might have to give it a second look next time I'm shopping.


It's pretty cool, although it's obviously not widely compatible with just any aftermarket strap. RW sells several colors and designs to use on it. To disengage the connector, you pull a little tab on the underside (not visible in my pics) and rotate the "caseback", and then the bracelet/strap comes right off.

Anyway, because the difference between men's and women's formal attire is the amount of freedom -- a poster in another thread said that the man should never "out-bling" the woman -- I think it's less likely to find a plain, understated dress watch that's intended for women.

There's also something to be said for a his-and-her pairing. You can see Dad's new RW in the background -- while they don't exactly match, they're at least the same brand and use similar design cues. My wife and I would probably get a matching pair of watches when the day comes to splurge on something nice.


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

I would usually go for the Vacheron or Piaget depending on the day.


----------



## Don Nghia (Mar 18, 2016)

Is this one Accepted?


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm a little envious of the range of watches that look good with a woman's ensemble. Like you say about Bulgari's serpent watch, there's some fabulous stuff that I think looks impressive and creative.
> 
> Tiffany, as an example, has watches that they call "cocktail" models, which I think are intended to show off during cocktail hour before a dinner event. In that kind of setting, there's really nothing better, IMO, than these kinds of adventurous, jewel-encrusted designs.
> 
> All I can say is, simple and clean while being proportional to your wrist size is just fine. We got my mom a Raymond Weil quartz model that matches well with the bracelets she usually wears. It has an easy-change strap design, too, but she hasn't bothered to get any others; she likes the stock bracelet it came on.


While men are debating whether >40mm watches will bring them lasting dishonor on the red carpet, women wear literal silver padlocks and thick jewel-encrusted bracelets that happen to tell the time. I guess, since women don't wear suits or tuxedos, the whole dress watch chart goes out the window and only one rule remains... "Does it look fabulous?"


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Zzyzx said:


> I'm just curious if there are *any kind of guidelines*, or if it's mainly that the entire outfit has to fit together. As it is I'd probably either match my Tissot Le Locle through switching the armband or, if that's not possible, just forego wearing a watch. Shame, though.


Insofar as tradition has decided, women have mainly (if not exclusively) two main (but very fluidly defined) categories: "refined," and "vulgar," with many sub-categories within the two.

"Unnoticeable" may move freely between the two mentioned categories, depending on HOW it is "unnoticeable."

I am not here to argue pro or con about tradition: to each their own.

But I am generally of the onion (and opinion) that far too many people today are hasty to throw out (or reject outright) things and ideas before sufficiently examining how they arose in the first place, and how dozens (or in some case) hundreds of generations worked on it to "perfect" it in the form we see today.

With that said, I think women are MUCH more "free"* (than men) to wear whatever they please, if they can afford it.
* -- "Free" in the sense of having a much wider palate of styles to choose from, and still be admired, it done "correctly" -- either through sheer brutal expense (who's gonna argue against a diamond encrusted anything on a woman?), or elegance of simplicity, even if modest and inexpensive (much harder to pull off, unless one has "IT" or was born with "IT.").

That women have (or are judged according to) mainly these two categories is in itself an interesting topic that would touch on all sorts of socio-economic and historical issues.


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

My 1976 Seiko Lord Marvel

Dressy ✓
Vintage ✓
Charming ✓
Robust ✓
Affordable ✓


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

I like dress watch too. Here are some of my collection.







JLC Reverso


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Dunhill with rare Jaquet movement.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Glashutte


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Cocas said:


> View attachment 13598201


I've never seen that one before.

I'm an admitted fanboy of the current Cellini lineup, but hot dog, that little number looks great.


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Nomos Orion 35, on loan from my wife since she called dibs on it since I got it...


----------



## chosenhandle (Dec 11, 2014)

*Schwarz Etienne Roma GMT Rose Gold* rare beast (just the way I like it)









the back looks as good as the front


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

> I've never seen that one before.
> 
> I'm an admitted fanboy of the current Cellini lineup, but hot dog, that little number looks great.


It's very rare to find this vintage gold rib Cellini nowadays. So far I only managed to collect the blue dial and red dial gold rib Cellini.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm in loungewear but dressed up the watch


----------



## Soundhunter (Dec 4, 2017)

Picked it up yesterday - wasn't looking for a watch but when I saw it - just couldn't take my eyes off it - didn't hurt that the price was awesome.. not a dress watch in the strictest terms I see on WUS.. but works for me










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Longines Presence

Tuesday:-!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)

My dressiest watch

Platinum Tanker


----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

A fresh blogpost on just this topic from Quill & Pad

I think this blogger sometimes writes in a way that comes across as being full of himself, but I suppose it's a question worth asking. Although it seems his answer is that the main culprit is "connected watches." In that sense, there's no reason to write an article about the death of dress watches specifically. We all probably know the rivers of bytes that have been spilled about smart watches vs. quartz vs. mechanical.

But I guess there is something to be said that dress watches have not been the most popular category of watch for a little while and so, due to smart watches, they may suffer a larger market contraction than other kinds of watches. Like, dive watches, which seem to be king of market for the time being won't suffer as much.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Zzyzx said:


> But I guess there is something to be said that dress watches have not been the most popular category of watch for a little while and so, due to smart watches, they may suffer a larger market contraction than other kinds of watches. Like, dive watches, which seem to be king of market for the time being won't suffer as much.


Hmm. Yeah, maybe.

In my case, a nice watch that would supplant my smartwatch would be a dress watch instead of a diver/GADA-type watch. My logic is, if I'm going someplace where a smartwatch would feel out of place - because it's too pedestrian, or it might be a distraction - it's probably an event where I'd dress nicely. Hence my dress watch idea.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

Cocas said:


> View attachment 13598235


Nice... A DuBois? Well, hello there...









Guess it does just fine as a dress watch.

Not sure if I have or haven't posted this one here before:









...but of all the watches I own, it's presumably among the most dressy, if not _the_ most.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

mkws said:


> Nice... A DuBois? Well, hello there...
> 
> View attachment 13609923
> 
> ...


Yes, it's great to have Dubois !


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Here is a modernist approach to the dressed style. A Rado True automatic with darkly glossy ceramic case and bracelet. Goes well on a suit; looks posh, and is not traditional at all.


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Zzyzx said:


> Is anyone aware of dress watch guidelines for women, like the chart that has been posted here a couple of times? I'm thinking about how a dress watch is supposed to be discreet. But a lot of women's watches from the major companies are often just smaller versions of the men's watches but with diamonds.


From what i can gather, men's watches are supposed to be discreet. Women's dress watches are supposed to look like jewellery (going by, among others, Cartier & Bulgari - who know FAR more about women's style than i do).


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Fine so long as it's 38mm


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Mido Baroncelli


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

I've always loved the aesthetics of these watches. Finally picked one up for myself.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Don't have it on a strap yet to at least get in the ballpark, but until then I am really enjoying it on the bracelet...and might just leave it this way.


----------



## jupera2005 (Jul 15, 2011)

Bvlgari octo








Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Egsise (Jul 12, 2018)

For decades I had one watch that sole purpose was to show time.
Few years ago I realized that I can wear jeans and dress up or down by picking different shoes/belt/watch etc. and before I had just one watch to go with everything....
So I bought an old watch, it's not a dress watch but I think it lands to dress watch -widely accepted category or close at least.
Now I have gotten a few more so I can better match my watch with my clothes(jeans, casual, or smart casual), 
all of my watches fall to dress watch -widely accepted category or close to it apart from my beater that is with a metal bracelet.

My work is construction related hard hat stuff, lifting heavy things with accuracy comparable of assembling a hotdog with an excavator.

Tissot Aquasport 31mm, caseback serial from 1939 and movement serial from 1942.
A bit small for my 7" wrist but I still wear it, sometimes even with jeans.
I understand that with family heirlooms you can bend or even brake the dress rules, but when can you start to call a watch a family heirloom.
After you've passed it to the next generation?


----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)

My favorite thread.

I always feel like I do a bad job taking pictures of this one, but it's one of my favorites. JLC MUT Moon on a navy blue CF strap


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

I have a formal black tie dinner coming up on Tuesday. The days of going without a watch are long gone - I've opted for the Piaget over the Vacheron.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneOwner (Dec 10, 2017)

My Raymond Weil quartz that my wife bought for me before we got married. Very thin and I love the champagne dial.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😄😊 Saturday🖖🏽


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

amgbda said:


> I have a formal black tie dinner coming up on Tuesday. The days of going without a watch are long gone - I've opted for the Piaget over the Vacheron.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


FYI, black tie is semi-formal. Formal is white tie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

While this watch certainly violates the rules of a dress watch it falls into that weird category of "Dress Chronographs" and is new to me, so I thought I'd add it here.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

JLC dual face. Good for day or night

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a happy Wednesday😊🖖🏽


----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

Curious which of these two IWCs people here prefer:

IWC Portofino









IWC Da Vinci









I had a chance to see them both in real life the other day, and they were both gorgeous. Tough choice.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Timex 40mm Metopolitan


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Zzyzx said:


> Curious which of these two IWCs people here prefer:
> 
> IWC Portofino
> 
> ...


The top one is more integrated design. Not sure about the lugs on the bottom one. Neither.


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

here are 3 good ones

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Feeling festive with the Montblanc Ultra Slim! Merry Christmas all!


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's mine, a 90s Zenith Elite with the 670 in house movement:


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd like to add my two more recent 'dress' watch purchases:


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

I wear my Apple watch everyday and this gets no wrist time.. But I still like this watch.


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

I’m using this as a dress watch


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Reverso TT 1931 a perfect dress watch...


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Beautiful dress watches here. These are some of mine:


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Here's my humble contribution to this thread, the lesser known Seiko SARB027


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

That Ulysse Nardin is stunning.


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm definitely enjoying my Christmas present. MWW Iconik 4.









Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

I like my orient open heart, definitely a dress watch


----------



## stuartb12 (Aug 30, 2013)

Old school. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

New arrival. Although laden with complications, IMO, it is very dressy. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mit.uhr (Oct 16, 2018)

Nomos Zürich Weltzeit


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Simplistic beauty


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

This Longines Dolce Vita has made life difficult for my other dress watches ever since I bought it.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

pyddet said:


> This Longines Dolce Vita has made life difficult for my other dress watches ever since I bought it.


I can see why. I like the bezel and how they integrated the sub-seconds. Really looks like a nice one. Thanks for sharing it! Looks like a good fit for you.


----------



## robare31 (Jan 4, 2019)

This is my one and only "Dress" watch and my 50th Birthday present from my wife.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Two dress watch in one









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danielnick (Apr 16, 2018)

Great thread. Dress watches are definitely my weakest area of my collection, but I love the simplicity and craftsmanship of dress watches. This is the only watch of mine I'd consider "Dress". I love this watch, but it might go away one day to be replaced by an automatic with blue hands and pedigree name like Nardin, Mercier, Constantin, etc...


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

Just love the way this looks on straps


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sorry for the obscenity:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

That's a clever idea for a pointer date complication. Nice.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

This shurr looked purty today... and the watch dint look too shabby neither. ;-)

Certina DS Powermatic... brushed silver sunburst dial, with the faintest of blue glow to the crystal.
On a midnight blue croc.


----------



## knebo (Jun 13, 2017)

Here's my new baby... a tiny baby of 34mm diameter, but the size "grows on me".
It's a Zenith Sporto from 1955 with manual wind cal.126-6.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

knebo said:


> Here's my new baby... a tiny baby of 34mm diameter, but the size "grows on me".
> It's a Zenith Sporto from 1955 with manual wind cal.126-6.
> 
> View attachment 13805541
> ...


Purty. Size looks good to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djcoronel (Mar 31, 2018)

so, these are my dressiest pieces, albeit stretching it with both the montblanc and the iwc. the glashutte original fits the bill completely and is perhaps my favorite watch! what do you all think?


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

jupera2005 said:


> Bvlgari octo
> View attachment 13655847
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk










My Bvlgari Octo says Hi


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Corum Admiral's Cup


----------



## quatschnass (Jul 2, 2018)

Certina DS Podium


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

This is the BEST thread on WUS.
5 of my 7 watches are dress watches

WE WANT A DEDICATED FORUM!


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

The BEST


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

All of my watches could probably be considered as "dress", but this is one of my favourites. 37mm, made in France and dating from the 1960s

Regards.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Luisli said:


> This is the BEST thread on WUS.
> 5 of my 7 watches are dress watches
> 
> *WE WANT A DEDICATED FORUM*!


That'd be nice!! But pointless.
Why?
Cuz, it's only a matter of time before people start posting TAGs and G-SHOCKS...

But why would they???

Cuz, they're "edgelords," and make their own definitions about things.
SIGH.


----------



## sayhellotomylittlewrist! (Jan 24, 2019)

that Tylex with the 4 cross hairs dial is off the hook, sick watch


----------



## jeromegz82 (Dec 10, 2018)

MUT Moon


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

My dressiest watches:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

My Tough Solar Dress watch



















OCW-S100 is 40mm hardened titanium, sapphire, solar, atomic, perpetual calendar, 30 time zones, quickset hour hand for time changes, solid end links, drilled lugs, Made in Japan. Case made by the same vendor who makes Grand Seiko and Credor cases for Seiko.



















OCW-S100-1AJF.OCW-S100-7A2JF


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Always wanted my dressiest watch to be a Tank or other rectangular watch. When I first saw the Patek Philippe Gondolo, it became my grail:





Cheers,
Carl


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

sayhellotomylittlewrist! said:


> that Tylex with the 4 cross hairs dial is off the hook, sick watch


Thank you (I think!)


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

It occurred to me today that I lack a yellow gold dress watch. I have purist vintage dress watches in stainless and rose gold, but not in yellow gold. I need one in yellow gold, as it would get a lot of rotation for events in an Army dress uniform. I'm poking around and not finding much in my price range. So I figured I'd toss it out to the masses for suggestions.

Criteria: Under 40mm, yellow gold, no date/complications. A true dress watch under $2k

Bonus: Vintage, hand wind, 34-36mm, under $1k

Any suggestions?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

carlhaluss said:


> Always wanted my dressiest watch to be a Tank or other rectangular watch. When I first saw the Patek Philippe Gondolo, it became my grail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That watch makes want to write bad checks, Carl! So awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

JonS1967 said:


> That watch makes want to write bad checks, Carl! So awesome!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Jon. And I was very fortunate to get it.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> It occurred to me today that I lack a yellow gold dress watch. I have purist vintage dress watches in stainless and rose gold, but not in yellow gold. I need one in yellow gold, as it would get a lot of rotation for events in an Army dress uniform. I'm poking around and not finding much in my price range. So I figured I'd toss it out to the masses for suggestions.
> 
> Criteria: Under 40mm, yellow gold, no date/complications. A true dress watch.
> Bonus: Vintage, hand wind, 34-36mm
> ...


What price range?

There's probably dozens of watches like my dad's out there.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> What price range?
> 
> There's probably dozens of watches like my dad's out there.


Trying to keep it under $2k. SWMBO would be happier with $1k.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Perhaps something like this, 9k yellow gold tho' it is only 33mm?

Regards.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Wore this the other day, one of my favorite dress watches. The dial is slowly turning the color of parchment which is lovely.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Been putting off a dedicated dress watch for a long time, and really liked the JLC MUT Moon and Reverso, but ultimately went with the DJ.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

MZhammer said:


> Wore this the other day, one of my favorite dress watches. The dial is slowly turning the color of parchment which is lovely.
> View attachment 13860233


I just love that model. Truly outstanding!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## BabyJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

Just in: Seiko SRP705











http://imgur.com/x53Q1OL












http://imgur.com/5AjwtHG


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

To cover any occasion


----------



## shortyshome (Feb 8, 2019)

Here's a beautiful alternative... the Hentschel H1 Chronometer:









Cheers 
Henrik


----------



## paulhotte (May 4, 2018)

I stumbled on this and I love it....Grand Seiko SBGW253


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

My favs ...


----------



## s2sera2 (Aug 20, 2018)

Aqua Terra=love


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

paulhotte said:


> I stumbled on this and I love it....Grand Seiko SBGW253
> View attachment 13877511


My friend has one of those and I nearly bought one myself when it first came out. Amazing watch for the original price.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Reasonably dressy.

Regards.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

balaton said:


> Reasonably dressy.
> 
> Regards.


Very sharp indeed! :-!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

carlhaluss said:


> Very sharp indeed! :-!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thank you for such kind words.

Regards.


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

What passes for my dress watch (my only two-hander) even though with the vintage style matte strap it passes reasonably well casually with jeans:


----------



## Azizu (May 4, 2018)

You can't go wrong with Rolex Datejust on jubilee bracelet with white gold fluted bazel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmartin11 (Feb 13, 2019)

paulhotte said:


> I stumbled on this and I love it....Grand Seiko SBGW253
> View attachment 13877507
> View attachment 13877509
> View attachment 13877511
> View attachment 13877505


It looks lovely.........


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

37mm, from 1959.

Regards.


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

Patek 2450 1948









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## cdustercc (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## brian.swimdad (Aug 25, 2017)

I am a sucker for a blue seconds hand!


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

A possible, I guess.

Regards.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

paulhotte said:


> I stumbled on this and I love it....Grand Seiko SBGW253
> View attachment 13877507
> View attachment 13877509
> View attachment 13877511
> View attachment 13877505


This is such a beautiful watch! I really wanted one when it was released. Congratulations on picking one up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbq (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Their styling could be quite restrained back in the day - unlike some of their advertising stunts.

Regards.


----------



## Azizu (May 4, 2018)

Rbq said:


>


Thats a gorgeous watch, i feel sad it doesnt get a lot of love among collectors

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Azizu (May 4, 2018)

todtracy said:


> Patek 2450 1948
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a classic 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Louis Erard Heritage....


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Luisli said:


> View attachment 13902307


This' outstanding.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

For those rare occasions here in New Mexico.

(And I do mean rare. I once went to a memorial service for a departed friend in Santa Fe and had to force myself to wear a sport coat and tie instead of a suit. Out of about a 15O people I was the only one who dressed up).

Anyhow... I regret not getting the Ultraslim instead of the heritage chronometrie. The small bezel makes it wear quite a bit larger than expected, and in retrospect I wouldn't miss the date or mind having to hand wind.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Early '70s, and with their last in-house movement.

Regards.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

DrGonzo said:


> Anyhow... I regret not getting the Ultraslim instead of the heritage chronometrie. The small bezel makes it wear quite a bit larger than expected, and in retrospect I wouldn't miss the date or mind having to hand wind.


Nice photo and thanks for your comment. I have considered both models and this real-world feedback helps!


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

At the very real risk of boring the pants off everyone, here's another possible contender. From Germany, as it happens.

Regards.


----------



## brooklynfanatic (Apr 24, 2017)

A 400$ Swiss made quartz perpetual calendar/ chronograph....


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

balaton said:


> At the very real risk of boring the pants off everyone, here's another possible contender. From Germany, as it happens.


Pants are still on and I'm far from bored. Nice watch...:-!


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Horoticus said:


> Pants are still on and I'm far from bored. Nice watch...:-!


Thank you, my friend - that's a great relief on both counts.

Manners prevent me from trying to prolong this thread by showing more of my old "nonsenses", so I'll bow out gracefully for a while with today's suggestion. 38mm in an aluminium (aluminum) case and dating to the 1950s, long before the debacle of the Tour de France "Festina Affair".

Regards.


----------



## avensvvvvv (Feb 22, 2019)

Is there any list of proper dress watches on sale today, using the strictest and the strict definition stated on the image usually linked here? It would be a great purchasing and styling guide.

Also, I noticed that by following said criteria then the JLC Reverso Classic Small does not meet the strictest definition, because it is 7.4mm thick. What do you think?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

avensvvvvv said:


> Is there any list of proper dress watches on sale today, using the strictest and the strict definition stated on the image usually linked here? It would be a great purchasing and styling guide.
> 
> Also, I noticed that by following said criteria then the JLC Reverso Classic Small does not meet the strictest definition, *because it is 7.4mm thick*. What do you think?


Do you know any modern mechanical watches that are thinner?


----------



## avensvvvvv (Feb 22, 2019)

That's exactly the point I was making. If in 2019 the Classic Reverso is not a dress watch in the strictest sense then maybe that strictest definition is outdated. I would personally say 7.5mm should be the standard, just because the market changed.

There are some thinner than that though, meeting the strictest definition. The Piaget Altiplano (4.3mm), the Cartier Tank (5.55mm) and the Montblanc Ultra Slim (5.8mm), come to mind. 

My personal issue with lots of thin watches is that they are too wide. I know it depends on each person's wrist size, but in my case a proper watch should be 36mm or less. Now that's a difficult combination to find: 36mm and 7.5mm thin, or less.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

avensvvvvv said:


> That's exactly the point I was making. If in 2019 the Classic Reverso is not a dress watch in the strictest sense then maybe that strictest definition is outdated. I would personally say 7.5mm should be the standard, just because the market changed.
> 
> There are some thinner than that though, meeting the strictest definition. The Piaget Altiplano (4.3mm), the Cartier Tank (5.55mm) and the Montblanc Ultra Slim (5.8mm), come to mind.
> 
> My personal issue with lots of thin watches is that they are too wide. I know it depends on each person's wrist size, but in my case a proper watch should be 36mm or less. Now that's a difficult combination to find: 36mm and 7.5mm thin, or less.


There are quite a few that are thinner than the Reverso, the Reverso is known for not being an ultra slim watch due to the flipping mechanism. Also, recall, that the Reverso was made to be a sports watch of the day, so thinness wasn't the end game.

But, at the end of the day, That is the strictest definition, like if you were attending a white tie event such as a Royal Wedding - these have waistcoats and opera shoes as part of the code. It's not a Black Tie event, that can be dressy but not the strictest form, and it is certainly not business/cocktail attire, where even the loosest definition will still be considered "dressy."

Piaget Altiplano
Breguet 5157
Ralph Lauren 867
Ralph Lauren Slim Classique
Vacheron Constantin Patrimony (36 or 40mm)
Vacheron Constantin Historiques Ultra-Fine 1955
Vacheron Constantin Historiques Ultra-fine 1968
Cartier Tank
Christopher Ward C5 Malvern 595

And I believe this is the chart you're referring to, correct?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

avensvvvvv said:


> There are some thinner than that though, meeting the strictest definition. The Piaget Altiplano (4.3mm), the Cartier Tank (5.55mm) and the Montblanc Ultra Slim (5.8mm), come to mind.


Sorry but I don't believe these numbers, in particular I handled the Altiplano and no way it's 4.2mm, even Piagiet in the website mentions 6.2mm (just case, therefore excluding crystal):

https://en.piaget.com/watches/rose-gold-ultra-thin-mechanical-watch-g0a31114

The thinnest watch I have handled is the Poljot Deluxe 2209, handwound from the 60s that is just shy of 7mm overall (the crystal itself is 2mm), the movement (again manual winding, not auto) is 3mm, a watch with a thickess of 4.2 mm should have a movement 1 mm thick. Of course quartz can be thinner but mechanical needs space.

P.S. Regarding the Tank, Cartier reports in its website it is indeed a quartz. At this point let's talk about the Dinosaure:


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

nowadays I feel like anywatch can be a dress watch.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

bunnswatch said:


> nowadays I feel like anywatch can be a dress watch.


Just as a potato sack _can_ be clothing, but it does not mean it _should_ be clothing.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

bunnswatch said:


> nowadays I feel like anywatch can be a dress watch.


And you are indeed correct, insofar as this phenomenon (and feeling on your part) proves the truth of 
the Second Law of Thermodynamics.

Next stop: The ferocious return of barbarism, the likes of which the world has never seen.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

bunnswatch said:


> nowadays I feel like anywatch can be a dress watch.


I think I agree or disagree, I can't tell if you embrace or lament the idea that anything goes.

I think a wearing suit or even a sport coat with a dive watch that won't slip easily under a dress shirt cuff makes a man look like a meathead.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

bunnswatch said:


> nowadays I feel like anywatch can be a dress watch.


"dress watch" is a new classification, once upon a time they were just called "men's" or "gentlemen's" watches. A more fitting definition in the 50s and 60s was "ultrathin", the request for more elegant and therefore thin watch drove the development of mechanical calibres until the late 60s, with quartz that trend continued until the introduction of the watch I posted above. Then after 1980 it became mostly irrelevant.


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

MZhammer said:


> Just as a potato sack _can_ be clothing, but it does not mean it _should_ be clothing.


Cute.

Do you arrive to your gala's via horse and carriage?


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

MZhammer said:


> Just as a potato sack _can_ be clothing, but it does not mean it _should_ be clothing.


Cute.

Do you arrive to your gala's via horse and carriage?


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

zengineer said:


> I think I agree or disagree, I can't tell if you embrace or lament the idea that anything goes.
> 
> I think a wearing suit or even a sport coat with a dive watch that won't slip easily under a dress shirt cuff makes a man look like a meathead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I don't disagree. I just think times have changed. You can get away with a Daytona or a Tudor BB or even the new thinner line of Panerai with a dress shirt. The lines are bit more blurred and people are a bit less anal.

I see someone wearing a nice watch... I don't think to myself "that watch does not go with that dress shirt". I think "that's a nice watch".

Now if you're walking around with a graham chronograph the size of some of my head into a black tux event - I def agree with you. But at the same time I'm not bothered either way. Not my wrist, not my watch.


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

zengineer said:


> I think I agree or disagree, I can't tell if you embrace or lament the idea that anything goes.
> 
> I think a wearing suit or even a sport coat with a dive watch that won't slip easily under a dress shirt cuff makes a man look like a meathead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


But to clear things up. I don't embrace nor lament. I simply say to each their own. If you're comfortable with what you have on - to heck with everyone else.

Kudos on the avatar tho!


----------



## Watchowski (Jun 10, 2012)

A few others not photographed and few here:

Celadon









SBGW253









LUC


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

Watchowski said:


> A few others not photographed and few here:


That Chopard is stunning.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> That Chopard is stunning.


+1 ... wow!


----------



## avensvvvvv (Feb 22, 2019)

MZhammer said:


> There are quite a few that are thinner than the Reverso, the Reverso is known for not being an ultra slim watch due to the flipping mechanism. Also, recall, that the Reverso was made to be a sports watch of the day, so thinness wasn't the end game.
> 
> But, at the end of the day, That is the strictest definition, like if you were attending a white tie event such as a Royal Wedding - these have waistcoats and opera shoes as part of the code. It's not a Black Tie event, that can be dressy but not the strictest form, and it is certainly not business/cocktail attire, where even the loosest definition will still be considered "dressy."


Sorry for the late reply.

Most of those listed watches don't meet the strictest definition either. The Altiplano, the Breguet and the Slim Classique at 38mm are not small watches for almost everyone's wrist size. The C5 Malvern is too big too, at 39mm. Lastly, the linked Cartier and the Patrimony are too thick, at 6.6mm and 6.72mm respectively. Therefore out of that list only the 1955, the 1968 and the 867 meet the strictest definition of what a dress watch is.

That's why I think it would be great if we could make a list of watches that actually meet the criteria. The reason is very current few watches do.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

I'll sneak back in with this 1960s 34mm suggestion.

Regards.


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

Still loving my Pateks









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

avensvvvvv said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> Most of those listed watches don't meet the strictest definition either. The Altiplano, the Breguet and the Slim Classique at 38mm are not small watches for almost everyone's wrist size. The C5 Malvern is too big too, at 39mm. Lastly, the linked Cartier and the Patrimony are too thick, at 6.6mm and 6.72mm respectively. Therefore out of that list only the 1955, the 1968 and the 867 meet the strictest definition of what a dress watch is.
> 
> That's why I think it would be great if we could make a list of watches that actually meet the criteria. The reason is very current few watches do.


That's totally fair, but size is specifically subjective because a 36mm watch on an 8" wrist looks different than on a 6.5" wrist, but I believe 38mm could qualify for many people (especially considering how much bigger the average male is today than we used to be). Personally, I love dress watches in the 36-38mm size even though they seem to be less in fashion; below you'll see some watches that are 37mm on my relatively slim, 7" wrist that I think people would still consider small (although these aren't meant to show the Strictest definition).

As for the list, are you actively trying to buy a watch for a white tie event? If so, maybe you'd want to add precisely what you're looking for and we can help source some for you. There's also a plethora of watches from the 90s that meet the strictest definition for relatively cheap :-!


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

bunnswatch said:


> nowadays I feel like anywatch can be a dress watch.





MZhammer said:


> Just as a potato sack _can_ be clothing, but it does not mean it _should_ be clothing.





bunnswatch said:


> Cute.
> 
> Do you arrive to your gala's via horse and carriage?


I think you're missing the reason why people care about dress watches, what constitutes a dress watch (and it isn't "every" watch can be a dress watch), and why they are more appropriate in some situations, just like a Dive watch is more appropriate in others.

I can't phrase it better than this, so I'll just quote Jack Forster from _A Plea For The Dress Watch_
"To wear one is not a submission to some external irrational and oppressive diktat of style; it is a celebration of tradition and like the best of traditions, honors both the occasion for which it is worn, and provides a deep sense of personal satisfaction to the wearer."

If you still don't connect with them, that's fine, there's other watches out there.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Wore my strictest dress watch yeterday.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Maybe? Or maybe too old for this thread?

Regards.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Wore this yesterday and it always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

All-steel, from 1958 and driven by a 17j Doxa cal. 103.

Regards.


----------



## Egsise (Jul 12, 2018)

MZhammer said:


> View attachment 13348357


Widely Accepted, maybe?

For Seiko I bought a brown Hirsch real Nile crocodile strap.
Junkers strap is real alligator that came with the watch.
Tiny Tissot is from 1939-1942 and umm tiny, very dressy size, strap is way too rebellious.
Hamilton strap is not dressy either, I also have black Hirsch Mariner strap for it, similar contrast stitching and Hamilton buckle fits too.

Seiko, Junkers and Hamilton all have 20mm straps... So I can match the dial colour for the occasion and change the strap to match my shoes for example.
All are 40mm size, 11mm thick, ok for my 62mm wide wrist.
99,9% of the time I wear smart casual that I can dress up or down simply with details like shoes, belt, watch and strap choices.


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Ready for a business trip... smart all the way!


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

34mm of c.1960 French style, running on a 17j LiP R136C. 

Regards.


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## brooklynfanatic (Apr 24, 2017)

let no one tell u a dress watch cant be 42mm


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

How about this one as a dress watch?










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Egsise (Jul 12, 2018)

MZhammer said:


> Since This was updated a bit since I last posted it in the thread:
> 
> View attachment 13348357


About six months ago I was really close buying a vintage Zenith that would've been in the widely accepted region but leaning towards more strict definition.
Stick indexes and sub seconds, no date. I would've loved it!
Nevertheless I didn't buy it because I was worried about the WR and lack of sapphire.

Fast forward six months and I bought a dressy watch that can better survive my more casual type of wearing a dress watch.
It took me few weeks to remember that vintage watch and now I can see that they look so much alike, so I finally got what I wanted with a modern twist. b-)

So here's what I consider enough for me, four watches that fill my needs to dress up a bit.
All are automatics, Rotary Sellita SW200-1, Hamilton H40, Seiko 4R35, Junkers Sellita SW290-1.
All are 40mm and with 20mm lug width, I have one brown real croc strap and one black real alligator strap so I can easily dress up any of them if needed.
My light dialed watches have casual straps with contrast stiching, I wear them in daily use with different straps.
Rotary is an oddball, dressy yet 100M WR and sapphire, hidden crown like in vintage Omega Constellation so I guess it is more robust than a normal crown.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Or maybe something in the style of this old Swiss-made Brio? 36mm, 1950s, and runs on a 17j Eberle (NFT) 38/41.

Regards.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

I think the definition of dress watch is about like the definition of business casual, it means something wildly different in the USA than the rest of the world. For instance, business casual often means khakis and a polo in the USA, but while working in Russia, Germany, and Qatar, it meant we took our ties off but remained in our suits.

Dress watches are no different here. In most parts of the world, anything with a complication beyond a second hand would be a faux pas in a suit. Here, a Datejust on a bracelet is acceptable.

I like the traditional standards better. I'll wear my Vulcain Cricket on a crocodile strap in a relaxed environment, but more formal and official functions call for a more strict interpretation. And that is why I just picked up this one.

Now I just need to get back to a job where I'm in a suit every day.









Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Top class


----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I think the definition of dress watch is about like the definition of business casual, it means something wildly different in the USA than the rest of the world. For instance, business casual often means khakis and a polo in the USA, but while working in Russia, Germany, and Qatar, it meant we took our ties off but remained in our suits.
> 
> Dress watches are no different here. In most parts of the world, anything with a complication beyond a second hand would be a faux pas in a suit. Here, a Datejust on a bracelet is acceptable.
> 
> ...


Love the Moser. A stunner!


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## U5512 (Feb 25, 2006)

Some of my "dress" watches...


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Wearing my strictest Dress Watch today.
Handwound Piaget ultra-thin caliber
White Gold Case, with a creamy lacquer dial
Hours and minutes only

View attachment 14156399


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Double Post


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

U5512 said:


> Some of my "dress" watches...


Nice, especially these two :-!


----------



## U5512 (Feb 25, 2006)

drhr said:


> Nice, especially these two :-!


Thank you!!! The Zenith is quite slim at only 8mm in thickness. I haven't had a chance to measure the GP but I will the next time I wear it.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

I guess, back in the 1950s, this would have worked as a dress watch for someone named...... er ...... Let me think about that for a minute.

Runs on a 15j Venus 180, for anyone interested.

Regards.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

This may not seem like a "dress watch" at first it seems to meet most of the criteria, so why not add it!
- Only hours and minutes displayed, with Breguet-esq numerals. No lume.
- Slim design fits under a cuff easily. Modest size for my wrist.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Double Post... this darn forum needs to fix these issues!


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 14175911


This is a beautiful sport watch, but its about as far away from a dress watch as it gets.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Late '50s, and running on a Felsa 4002 auto pimped to 80 jewels, some of which are actually functional.

Regards.


----------



## Watchowski (Jun 10, 2012)

Moser kinda day, including all the dust from the swamp land....


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

vexXed said:


> JLC Master Ultra Thin 1907 Grand Feu in White Gold.
> 
> Thin, minimal, diameter isn't too big, no seconds hand or complication, precious metal, enamel dial is a plus. Lovely!
> 
> View attachment 8967329


JLC Master Ultra Thin 1907 in yellow gold. Classic!









I would also love the wg version!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

MZhammer said:


> This may not seem like a "dress watch" at first it seems to meet most of the criteria, so why not add it!
> - Only hours and minutes displayed, with Breguet-esq numerals. No lume.
> - Slim design fits under a cuff easily. Modest size for my wrist.


Beautiful watch. Glad you posted this, as I was having similar doubts with this one:









Roman numerals and indices, no lume, small and slim. So far so strict. But: steel, date and perhaps most un-dressy of all, black dial. 
I have found, for my taste, it pairs well with almost anything.


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Watchowski said:


> Moser kinda day, including all the dust from the swamp land....


Beautiful !


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Beautiful watch. Glad you posted this, as I was having similar doubts with this one:
> 
> View attachment 14198635
> 
> ...


I'll never understand what it is people find un-dressy about black.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

urbino said:


> I'll never understand what it is people find un-dressy about black.


Agreed. In true form, a black dial would be required for wear with a dinner jacket. Think of the day and night dials on a Reverso. Day dress is white, evening dress is black.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Maybe this 34mm Bentima from the 60s and running on a 21j AS 1525/1526.

Regards.


----------



## jooxbox (Mar 2, 2016)

*Vacheron 1955*

Definitive? For me, it would have to be the Vacheron Constantin 1955 Historiques Ultra-Fine in Platinum (though pink gold is nice too):









Ultra-slim (less than two quarters stacked together!), 36mm but wears larger, manual wind and beautifully simple.


----------



## jooxbox (Mar 2, 2016)

MZhammer said:


> This is a beautiful sport watch, but its about as far away from a dress watch as it gets.
> 
> View attachment 14176033


This is a very interesting table. Generally, I agree. However, I always thought dress watches were historically more common in colored golds, with white being more modern. Am I wrong about that?


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

jooxbox said:


> This is a very interesting table. Generally, I agree. However, I always thought dress watches were historically more common in colored golds, with white being more modern. Am I wrong about that?


You are correct. Yellow gold was the standard for decades.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

balaton said:


> Maybe this 34mm Bentima from the 60s and running on a 21j AS 1525/1526.
> 
> Regards.


I would love to see this on a proper strap. That bracelet is doing it no justice.


----------



## chronomaestro (Mar 23, 2006)

Very nice! I can't help but showing off mine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chronomaestro (Mar 23, 2006)

Or this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Agreed. In true form, a black dial would be required for wear with a dinner jacket. Think of the day and night dials on a Reverso. Day dress is white, evening dress is black.


In truer form it's a pocket watch, no watch at all, or a Sub for some of us in the spy game 

But yes, I suppose you're right. Which means I was still wrong in wearing the black dial during the day with fairly casual attire.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

jooxbox said:


> This is a very interesting table. Generally, I agree. However, I always thought dress watches were historically more common in colored golds, with white being more modern. Am I wrong about that?


If you look at almost all historic and modern definitions of dressing, white metals are the preferred variant for the most extreme definitions of dress watch, I assume as they are less ostentatious. But overall, you're correct, that colored metals have been more common from the 30s-70s for what we'd today call a dress watch.

Speaking of colored gold and loose definitions, this would only fit in the loosest of definitions but it certainly is a Dressy watch and, by modern tastes, still wears very dress over sporty.
Happy to have it back after 6 months of spa time. Getting it back actually prompted me to move around my watchbox and put the dressier pieces in to see how many I had. Sadly, couldn't fit my trusty Grand Seiko in!


----------



## Egsise (Jul 12, 2018)

Sapphire, 100m WR, and hidden crown makes this quite versatile, size is 40mm without the crown and 41mm with the crown.
Sellita SW200 and domed dial makes it 12mm thick which I think is a bit too much for a dress watch.
Strap is not dressy for purpose, it dresses the watch down a bit so I can wear it casually.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Anything goes with a white coat...


----------



## mygiftstop (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm just going to out this out there... this is my favorite dress watch right now. This Frederique Constant.


----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)

MZhammer said:


> If you look at almost all historic and modern definitions of dressing, white metals are the preferred variant for the most extreme definitions of dress watch, I assume as they are less ostentatious. But overall, you're correct, that colored metals have been more common from the 30s-70s for what we'd today call a dress watch.
> 
> Speaking of colored gold and loose definitions, this would only fit in the loosest of definitions but it certainly is a Dressy watch and, by modern tastes, still wears very dress over sporty.
> Happy to have it back after 6 months of spa time. Getting it back actually prompted me to move around my watchbox and put the dressier pieces in to see how many I had. Sadly, couldn't fit my trusty Grand Seiko in!
> View attachment 14200251


Love your collection. A lot of really cool watches


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Super jelly of both the Basculante and the RL 867. Nice collection altogether



MZhammer said:


> If you look at almost all historic and modern definitions of dressing, white metals are the preferred variant for the most extreme definitions of dress watch, I assume as they are less ostentatious. But overall, you're correct, that colored metals have been more common from the 30s-70s for what we'd today call a dress watch.
> 
> Speaking of colored gold and loose definitions, this would only fit in the loosest of definitions but it certainly is a Dressy watch and, by modern tastes, still wears very dress over sporty.
> Happy to have it back after 6 months of spa time. Getting it back actually prompted me to move around my watchbox and put the dressier pieces in to see how many I had. Sadly, couldn't fit my trusty Grand Seiko in!
> View attachment 14200251


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

My two:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I would love to see this on a proper strap. That bracelet is doing it no justice.


You're absolutely right. Unfortunately, too many watches and not enough straps.

Regards.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

1960s, and with a 16j Poljot 2408 inside. 35mm but wears bigger with its thin bezel.

Regards.


----------



## wat2525 (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## wat2525 (Feb 12, 2018)

If only this was right-side-up. Would make for a cooler 1st post...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

wat2525 said:


> If only this was right-side-up. Would make for a cooler 1st post...


But the banana makes it pretty dope as-is.
How'd ya think of doing that?! Dayum


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

wat2525 said:


> If only this was right-side-up. Would have been a cooler 1st post...





wat2525 said:


> If only this was right-side-up. Would make for a cooler 1st post...


I just like that your 2nd and 3rd posts were a double-post. You're on a roll!

Also, welcome to WUS!

Edit: looks like the duplicate post got removed. Oh well.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Lets go ultrathin


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

A possible.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

My newest dress watch. It can pass for casual as well.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Perhaps something like this 34mm Axes from the 1960s. Steel-cased and running on a 17j Unitas 6311.

Regards.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

carlhaluss said:


>


Not typically a Moser fan but that one is just gorgeous


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

rdigate said:


> My newest dress watch. It can pass for casual as well.


I do love a nice Gondolo!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Wearing this one today









I like the Eterna 1935 line so much I have this one incoming now as well (not my pic):


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

33mm gold Longines. Ignore the bracelet and think dark leather strap for dress purposes, but today I wore it thus:


----------



## Voyager57 (Jul 15, 2019)

Lassale (late 90's)


----------



## Egsise (Jul 12, 2018)

The strap is casual as I haven't yet tried gator or croc, with a proper strap I think this could go to widely accepted category.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

MrCairo said:


> 33mm gold Longines. Ignore the bracelet and think dark leather strap for dress purposes, but today I wore it thus:
> 
> View attachment 14311831
> 
> View attachment 14311833


That reminds me of the Gruen Precision 510!


----------



## erik2133 (Jan 4, 2017)

Karlisnet said:


> Lets go ultrathin
> 
> View attachment 14246575


Not bad 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

I don't see a reason to buy a new dress watch. I think this is where vintage watches shine!

Late 20's Elgin. 









1959 Omega Seamaster. 









"Lussac". No idea how old. Guessing 1920's. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Vintage all the way for dress watches.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

ithardin said:


> That reminds me of the Gruen Precision 510!


Indeed it does


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

36mm, French-made in the 1970s, maker unrecorded, runs on a 17j FE 4611A auto, and needs a better crown.

Regards.


----------



## waltermitty (Jun 14, 2017)

I am to attend an upcoming wedding and had that but-I-have-nothing-to-wear feeling. I stumbled on this 
thread last week and reviewed each single photo for a potential dress watch. 

I had to shelve my desires for those to-die-for JLC Ultra Thin, Piguet Altiplano, Credor Eichi I, Gerard 
Perregaux Classique Elegance, Vacheron Constantin Patrimony...sigh. 

I took a close look at thin, round Montblanc Heritage, even Mido, then back to JLC over and over, before 
deciding on a slightly more contemporary Nomos Tangente which I surprisingly) found with a decent 
discount on Amazon Prime. Thank you for creating and contributing to the thread !


----------



## waltermitty (Jun 14, 2017)

{dupe posting..


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Just re-read the OP and only now realized the original spirit of the thread was more than just posting pictures, but aimed at extracting active discussion on these wonderful watches we call formal or dressy. I think it has some good points for discussion, and I'll attempt to cover some of them from my point of view. With illustrations!

Parts of the OP:



MZhammer said:


> (...)
> This is _*NOT*_ meant to be an "_I have 5K, which dress watch should I buy_" thread aggregator but rather a thread for fans of dress watches to discuss their collections, what they love about them etc.
> 
> (...)
> ...


While I had always liked steel sportswatches in all their incarnations since young, I had only begun to appreciate classic dress watches when my tastes in dressing changed. In fact, perhaps not unlike the OP, my choice of watch(es) is always relates (and perhaps is secondary) to how I dress.

The move to wearing tailoring on nearly a daily basis happened while in college. It was a slow process and in fact is still evolving today.

These days I don't wear suits anymore, opting instead for some combination of odd jacket and trousers. On the most formal side of this spectrum, this means a classic wool navy blazer and grey or charcoal trousers, but most of the time my attire is much more casual in nature: tweed or flannel in the colder months; cotton, linen or hopsack wool in the warm seasons. On the very hottest days, I will typically forego a jacket and go with linen shirt or polo and cotton or linen trousers. I rarely wear jeans, and the only place for a t-shirt, in my view, is the beach or in bed.

I gave this introduction to illustrate the necessity I eventually had to give in to. Even as my style preferences were changing, I still believed the bulky steel sportswatch was the way to go: dress watches were fragile, expensive, not adventurous and, frankly, boring to me. I had especially taken a liking to (big) divers. And for some time, I was trying to make this combination work: big, bulky watches that could never fit under a cuff.








Luckily there are no shirt cuffs on the beach!

Admittedly, not all divers are created equal, and some may well work under the cuff with relative ease:









But most of the time, I was struggling.















Maybe it had anti-gravity abilities

Everything changed with my foray into vintage watches. Ok, so some sports watches are not that massive -- Rolex GMT, AP RO, Patek Nautilus etc -- these and their kin could easily work with (casual) tailoring. So it wasn't just that. But with my first dressy vintage pieces I discovered the pleasure of wearing watches so understated, so lightweight, that you almost forgot they were there until you checked the time. And each time you did so, got pleasantly surprised by the beautiful dial, superb finishing, indices or hands that played with the light...

Besides the discovery that I could check the time and not have to awkwardly struggle pulling shirt and jacket cuff back down, these small, simple three-hand watches added a certain je-ne-sais-quoi, a certain feeling of luxury, of elegance. A real added value to the outfit. At least in my experience.





































I still like big steel divers (wearing a Seiko Turtle on bracelet as I type this) but they have their time and place. But when I want to feel like a million bucks, I slip on a 33-35mm dress watch and I'm ready for whatever event(s) the day throws at me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Just re-read the OP and only now realized the original spirit of the thread was more than just posting pictures, but aimed at extracting active discussion on these wonderful watches we call formal or dressy. I think it has some good points for discussion, and I'll attempt to cover some of them from my point of view. With illustrations!


Great, well-illustrated post. The jump from the Steinhart diver to the Longines Flagship makes the difference clear. It's like a shift from "cool watch" to "nice outfit," like the sports watches stood out proudly-but-awkwardly and the dress watches fit in smoothly.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Wearing this one today
> 
> View attachment 14305931
> 
> ...


I love the 1935 line too. You'll have a nice pair. Congratulations on your incoming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Great, well-illustrated post. The jump from the Steinhart diver to the Longines Flagship makes the difference clear. It's like a shift from "cool watch" to "nice outfit," like the sports watches stood out proudly-but-awkwardly and the dress watches fit in smoothly.


Exactly, a nice dress watch does not primarily attract attention to itself, but complements the entire style. Though, once discovered, it certainly can be interesting and become the center of attention. That is the magic power of a good, elegant watch.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> I love the 1935 line too. You'll have a nice pair. Congratulations on your incoming.


Cheers! Do or did you own one as well?


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

waltermitty said:


> I took a close look at thin, round Montblanc Heritage, even Mido, then back to JLC over and over, before
> deciding on a slightly more contemporary Nomos Tangente which I surprisingly) found with a decent
> discount on Amazon Prime. Thank you for creating and contributing to the thread !


I never would have thought to look at Amazon for a Nomos, but damn, $1299 for a ref. 101!? I am still debating between a tangente 35mm or a Stowa Antea KS, and would prefer to have a display back, but that is tempting.

Unfortunately it will be early 2020 before I will buy another watch, but hopefully this deal is still there by then!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waltermitty (Jun 14, 2017)

I think if I had to make the purchase now, I'd select the Stowa...for the additional arabic numerals.
Physically, they are quite similar...and the Stowa is less expensive.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

MrCairo said:


> Just re-read the OP and only now realized the original spirit of the thread was more than just posting pictures, but aimed at extracting active discussion on these wonderful watches we call formal or dressy. I think it has some good points for discussion, and I'll attempt to cover some of them from my point of view. With illustrations!


Great post, and you have some stunning watches! I esepcialy like that first Longines Flagship.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Vintage Seiko 7005 from 1969, today on strap.

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Wedding season with the Longines 1945!


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

1960s, and runs on a Peseux 330.

Regards.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Cheers! Do or did you own one as well?


No, but I've admired them since the mid 1990s. I really like both versions you have. I have this Madison though and I love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry, meant to edit a typo in my original post but accidentally hit quote instead of edit


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> No, but I be admired them since the mid 1990s. I have this Madison though and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Madison is a superb piece as well. Very nice


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> The Madison is a superb piece as well. Very nice


Thank you! I'm very impressed with Eterna in general; underrated if you ask me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

JonS1967 said:


> No, but I've admired them since the mid 1990s. I really like both versions you have. I have this Madison though and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woa this is a stunner.. no date window too. What is this watch called and where can I buy?! Or research them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jale said:


> Woa this is a stunner.. no date window too. What is this watch called and where can I buy?! Or research them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://duckduckgo.com/?q=eterna+madison&t=iphone&ia=web


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jale said:


> Woa this is a stunner.. no date window too. What is this watch called and where can I buy?! Or research them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your kind words. The Eterna Madison is a beautifully made watch, but think it's discontinued and has become difficult to find. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks for your kind words. The Eterna Madison is a beautifully made watch, but think it's discontinued and has become difficult to find.


And nice from the back, too! Nice in-house calibre 3501, with its winding wheels mounted on ball-bearings (supposedly to reduce friction and thus servicing need)


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

double trouble


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

37mm Licar from the 1950s. French-made, maker unrecorded, and running on a 16j Lorsa 237B.

Regards.


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Beautiful watch - titanium


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

judg69 said:


> View attachment 14343181
> View attachment 14343183


Very, very far from being considered a dress watch.


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

When I put on a suit coat I want my watch to be subtle, understated, not flashy, simple .... but elegant. This is a hand wind so there is something to talk about if anybody should actually notice it.


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Very, very far from being considered a dress watch.


LOL , it all depends on your taste and the crowd you run with. 
Have a great day!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

judg69 said:


> LOL , it all depends on your taste and the crowd you run with.
> Have a great day!


Objectively speaking, that is a sports watch in every way, but whether or not it is appropriate in formal settings does indeed depend on the prevailing taste and the crowd you run with.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Imagine on a nice ostrich strap for proper dress duties, but looks pretty suave on bracelet as well:


----------



## jshapironyc (Apr 2, 2018)

knebo said:


> JLC Master Geographic (38mm) has a lot going on but still looks very dressy on the wrist/cuff.
> 
> View attachment 13162279


that is a heck of a timepiece but even i'm having a difficult time seeing the scale of it - looks cluttered for 38mm. really like it though.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

pyddet said:


> I got the Universal Geneve Calendar Moon phase out for a wedding yesterday and realized I hadn't posted it here yet.


That is pretty good looking. Any more info on this? Looks to be a newer model than the usual vintage UG


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Imagine on a nice ostrich strap for proper dress duties, but looks pretty suave on bracelet as well:
> 
> View attachment 14349023


I love it. Eterna really is the best kept secret of the dress watch segment. They make some very classic designs at relatively affordable prices. When I first started wearing suits everyday, more than a few Eterna dress watches made their way into my collection. I've been thinning out over the past few years to help fund some grails. But one Eterna, the Pulsometer, has remained in my collection and always will. I still have a fondness for the brand, and I hope Citychamp doesn't ruin it.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Duplicate removed.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Just re-read the OP and only now realized the original spirit of the thread was more than just posting pictures, but aimed at extracting active discussion on these wonderful watches we call formal or dressy. I think it has some good points for discussion, and I'll attempt to cover some of them from my point of view.


To further expand on this, something different but related. Also inspired by the many obvious sportswatches that are posted once a while here.

This is not a dress watch:

















It's small (33mm) and thin (7mm), but despite this cannot be categorized as dress, perhaps most obviously because the dial says "SPORT". Moreover, it has fully lumed hands and numerals, and would most closely resemble a field or pilot watch.

Having said that, I do wear it with tailoring a lot of the time. Does that, then, make it a dress watch?

I think of it this way. Some folks wear sneakers with suits. In some situations, that can work quite nicely. Does that make the sneaker a dress shoe? I don't believe so. It's still a sports shoe and the integration with tailoring is simply the mixture of sports and formal clothing.

In other words, just because you can wear a certain watch (or shoe) with tailoring, does not automatically make it a dress watch (or shoe). However, it's unlikely that many people would find my wearing the Revue field watch posted above with a jacket inappropriate. Part of it is the casualisation of dress today, but mostly because the watch slips under the cuff easily and doesn't attract too much attention.

So, my question to you, while not wanting to distract too much from the main topic of the thread (talking about dress watches), is: do you have any watch that is most decidedly _not_ a dress watch but you still wear with tailoring?

The answer to that is obviously yes, as some have unwittingly already contributed. But I would like to hear your thoughts on this.


----------



## jermyzy (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> To further expand on this, something different but related. Also inspired by the many obvious sportswatches that are posted once a while here.
> 
> This is not a dress watch:
> 
> ...


Not sure if I've posted it before but I love my Rolex oyster precision with tailoring. Being a hand winder it's nice and thin and is only 34mm across. It's still definitely a sports watch though, particularly on the bracelet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Mezzly said:


> Not sure if I've posted it before but I love my Rolex oyster precision with tailoring. Being a hand winder it's nice and thin and is only 34mm across. It's still definitely a sports watch though, particularly on the bracelet.


It's superb. Very good example. In fact, Rolex and Tudor Oyster models of yore are perhaps quintessential examples of sports watches that work well with tailoring (and could by many now be considered "dressy").

And you're in good company (although Clark's was 32mm by the looks of it):


----------



## mrtrinh (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I would like to provide an "old Fashion" pun intended opinion from an older gentleman's (that's questionable depending on who you ask) perspective. There are a lot of people with a lot of rules behind what is and is not an acceptable dress watch. Leather strap, black face with evening formal wear, blah, blah, Blah.

Now I understand that the reason for that might just be because there are a lot of rules around formal events, don't wear the same color dress as the bride or bridesmaids, don't tell funny knock knock jokes at a wake, don't ask the Priest at a christening if he heard the one about God, Satan, and a (insert neighbors occupation here) walk into a bar....

And even tough I am an older gentleman, I prefer not to get caught up in those rules. I do like a dress watch on a leather strap, but don't see a problem with a bracelet. In my opinion there are two things a dress watch should do.

1. I think the most important thing a dress watch should do is tell time, that is because when you are at a wedding, funeral, christening, or other formal or semi formal event you should not be looking at your phone, especially to see what time it is. It is simply bad form. If fact if you were at my child's wedding, I would rather have you tell the priest an off color joke, than be constantly looking at your phone.

2. It should be of an appropriate size and configuration as to not distract from the clothes you are wearing. If you pull your shirt and jacket cuff back so you can display your new ceramic GMT, you are kind of missing the point of a dress watch. It is nice when your leather strap matches your shoe color, or your watch bracelet matches your cuff links. It is the small things that will perhaps not be noticed by anyone but you, but I feel are all a part of selecting the right "dress' watch for the right occasion.

I have a small Reverso quartz watch that I love wearing in formal occasions. Every now and them I'll wear my datejust, or my Hamilton Ventura. In many cases there is not rhyme or reason, it's just what I feel like wearing that day. If people out there have multiple dress watches I would be interested in knowing some of their criteria for selecting which watch with different outfits / and occasions.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

horrij1 said:


> 1. I think the most important thing a dress watch should do is tell time, that is because when you are at a wedding, funeral, christening, or other formal or semi formal event you should not be looking at your phone, especially to see what time it is. It is simply bad form. If fact if you were at my child's wedding, I would rather have you tell the priest an off color joke, than be constantly looking at your phone.


Speaking of rules and traditions - why would I need to know the time during occasions like those? Where else am I supposed to be? Would I rather not be there at all?


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Some more pics; I just enjoy this watch so much in formal occasions; ORIS Artelier Pointer Day










































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Imagine on a nice ostrich strap for proper dress duties, but looks pretty suave on bracelet as well:
> 
> View attachment 14349023


Love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

I will wear most any of my watches with anything. I like to play things against each other. Just small things here or there. Like a watch. I also like to play against type even within my watches. For instance, my Orion 35 is decidedly a dress watch, but I put it on two different suede straps to give it a little whimsy. (What I mean by that is the buckle half of the strap is from a grey suede, and the tail half is from a brown suede.)

I wouldn't wear my G-Shock, Nighthawk, or Laco pilot watch to a dress occasion, but short of that, yeah, I'd wear whatever I thought looked best with that shirt cuff and didn't clash with my belt/shoes. Even my Timex Snoopy if I was really feeling devilish. Likely no one else would notice, and it would amuse me.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

50 years old, but perhaps elegant enough to qualify.

Regards.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

balaton said:


> 50 years old, but perhaps elegant enough to qualify.


I would say certainly yes!



horrij1 said:


> I would like to provide an "old Fashion" pun intended opinion from an older gentleman's (that's questionable depending on who you ask) perspective.


Lots of interesting points to which I will come back later -- for now I just wanted to say those two (Reverso and Datejust) are some stunning watches!


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

This is my only real dress watch


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

My only real dress watch at the moment. I think it can be dressed down to business-casual fairly well too.


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

Can't edit the pics. Sorry


----------



## Egsise (Jul 12, 2018)

horrij1 said:


> I would like to provide an "old Fashion" pun intended opinion from an older gentleman's (that's questionable depending on who you ask) perspective. There are a lot of people with a lot of rules behind what is and is not an acceptable dress watch. Leather strap, black face with evening formal wear, blah, blah, Blah.
> 
> Now I understand that the reason for that might just be because there are a lot of rules around formal events, don't wear the same color dress as the bride or bridesmaids, don't tell funny knock knock jokes at a wake, don't ask the Priest at a christening if he heard the one about God, Satan, and a (insert neighbors occupation here) walk into a bar....
> 
> ...


At work I do girly stuff, just sit in a cabin and lift stuff weighting 50 tons or so.









When I'm home I usually wear something like this.









Usually I find a watch that matches my mood, crane, shoes, or whatever. Many say that if you wear a watch with a suit it makes the watch a dress watch.
That works in both ways, if you wear a dress watch with hi-vis clothes and safety boots they magically turn to a formal suit becuse of the watch.









I have one Seiko 5 field watch in nato and one Seiko titanium quartz in Ti bracelet, tbh I try not to wear them as they look like tool watches.
Instead I pick one of these, I have plenty of leather straps to match the leathers or whatever.


----------



## FarmKid (Jul 12, 2018)

Here are my three dress watches. I really don't wear the Hamilton as much as I thought I would. The Bulova is out getting serviced/repaired. I like the Seamaster and dress it down to wear it in more casual settings. I've been trying to decide on an alternative to the Hamilton. My short list to replace the Hamilton: Vintage Gold/GF JLC Memovox or Two-tone Oris Pointer Date 36mm. Maybe when the Bulova comes back I will be happy with it as my Gold-toned dress watch.


----------



## t.serban (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

My 'ultra thin' dress watch  (Has the micro rotor 2-66 movement)















I love this omega but rarely ever wear it .. gold. So whenever theres some family occasion i make my father wear it lol


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Lovely blue on that Universal.


----------



## J_NL (Aug 2, 2019)

Does anyone have a suggestion for a 35mm to 38mm 2-hander quartz with a dark dial and only hour markers (so no numerels)? I am currently looking for one to add to the collection.


----------



## BabyJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

Citizen AR1130-81A
4.9mm thick.
More on my thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f905/my-citizen-stiletto-ar1130-81a-5037697.html

View attachment 14488629

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=14488629


----------



## Kingyangteh (Oct 16, 2019)

First post on the forums, so I'll throw my hat into the proverbial dress watch ring.

Best I can afford so far on my meagre junior desk jockey salary, but I love them to bits.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Kingyangteh said:


> First post on the forums, so I'll throw my hat into the proverbial dress watch ring.
> 
> Best I can afford so far on my meagre junior desk jockey salary, but I love them to bits.


You have excellent taste.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kingyangteh said:


> First post on the forums, so I'll throw my hat into the proverbial dress watch ring.
> 
> Best I can afford so far on my meagre junior desk jockey salary, but I love them to bits.


Two beautiful watches! Welcome to the forum!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

MWW Iconik 4.









Sent from my CMR-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

PerpetuaL SC-03

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don S (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Don S (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

Out of curiosity, what size dress watches do you wear compared to your wrist size? 

Also, hand wind or automatic?

My wrist is nearly 8.5” and my two that I wear for dress watches are both 36mm and around 10mm thick. Otherwise I wear 39-41mm. And no offense to anyone on here when they state that their 7.25” wrist is large, but I do get a good chuckle when I read it.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

JPa said:


> Out of curiosity, what size dress watches do you wear compared to your wrist size?
> 
> Also, hand wind or automatic?
> 
> My wrist is nearly 8.5" and my two that I wear for dress watches are both 36mm and around 10mm thick. Otherwise I wear 39-41mm. And no offense to anyone on here when they state that their 7.25" wrist is large, but I do get a good chuckle when I read it.


I think it's all relative to what you like. I have dress watches from 34 mm to 40 mm that I wear on a 7" wrist. I tend to gravitate towards hand winding watches for dress wear. Not necessarily because I dislike automatics, but mostly because the dress watches I like seem to be hand wind. From Vulcain to Moser, I just don't have anything automatic in the dress sector.

If it fits the definition of a dress watch and fits under your cuff, then you're good to go.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I think it's all relative to what you like.


^ This.

I have a (approx.) 7" wrist as well, and (perhaps because of it) prefer dress watches on the small and thin side. That usually means manual wind. In fact, all my watches are now manual wind. I like winding a watch in the morning, it has become a sort of ritual.

The most outrageously small watch I've ever worn is this Catena Tank lookalike. It's a vintage (70s) piece, ETA 2512-1 and I really like wearing it, despite it only being 21mm without crown.

















Before that, my smallest were these 22mm Eternas:

















So, it's a cliché for sure, but as long as you like it...


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

MrCairo said:


> ^ This.
> 
> I have a (approx.) 7" wrist as well, and (perhaps because of it) prefer dress watches on the small and thin side. That usually means manual wind. In fact, all my watches are now manual wind. I like winding a watch in the morning, it has become a sort of ritual.
> 
> ...


My wrist is about 6.75 inches. My watches range from 36mm to about 41mm. I prefer smaller, thin and hand winding for a dress watch- my only one at the moment is 36mm and about 6.5mm thick:


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Juvenia ref 9202 (28mm, handwound)


----------



## Joved (Jul 29, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> Speaking of rules and traditions - why would I need to know the time during occasions like those? Where else am I supposed to be? Would I rather not be there at all?


Long time ago my own father taught me that, when attending a formal event, a (gentle-) man should have on him a nice clean cloth handkerchief (this is different from the one in your breast pocket), a nice lighter/pack of matches even if one does not smoke himself and a nice watch.

I added to these a nice, sharp pocket knife, as I passed these rules to my sons.

It is important to understand, that these rules are not about you. Also, what constitutes as a nice watch/lighter is dependent on the occasion.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Its a rare occasion for me to actually dress up so the Bambino v4 open heart is my choice. It's nice enough and thin enough to go under a sleeve but almost very wearable in everyday clothes.
View attachment _MG_0360_1582722085935.jpg


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

These are the watches I have which I consider to be my dress watches in that all can comfortably fit under a shirt cuff when dressed formally or semi-formally (i.e. with or without jacket). A couple are more suitable for formal occasions than the rest but they provide plenty of options.








Ball - Trainmaster 135 Anniversary








Mondaine








Melbourne Watch Co - Flinders








Poljot International - Moscow Nights








Seagull - 819.17.6004








Tissot - Chemin des Tourelles


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

I forgot this one in my previous posting (although I guess the colour might be consider unusual for a dress watch)!








Laco - Petrol 40


----------



## yourwatch617 (Nov 12, 2019)

Invicta joker


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Here is a 23mm Stauffer. A bit sporty with the arabic numerals going round, and its chunky 7mm curved case (plus 3 mm domed glass), but nowadays easily in the dress category.

Photos taken in less than ideal light and are a bit hazy.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

The last suit I wore was Army Dress Greens & the fanciest shoes I have are my Danner Gore Tex hiking boots but thanks to a thoughtful ex gf I at least have a bona fide dress watch hahahaha...


----------



## Bøygen (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm wondering about one of these three at the moment.
All handwound and around 1k, opinions appreciated


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

From about 1931 and driven by the Junghans J53 movement.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

I’ve Briefed a couple hundred posts and have the conclusion that there is no standard for a dress watch to be judged a dress watch and as far as members go, I’ve seen tool, sport, pilots and old school “dress” all in this free post. I find the same results when an op asks to see your field, dive, air or tool watch. The world of style has changed over the decades and anything can work anywhere. I do love seeing everyone’s watch pics tho. Some amazing pieces!


A person can’t learn anything while talking


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Raymond Weil Maestro series,Frank Sinatra LE


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Bøygen said:


> I'm wondering about one of these three at the moment.
> All handwound and around 1k, opinions appreciated
> View attachment 14920297
> 
> ...


Either of the Junghans are gorgeous but leaning towards white for a dress watch.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Bøygen said:


> I'm wondering about one of these three at the moment.
> All handwound and around 1k, opinions appreciated
> View attachment 14920297
> 
> ...


I'd go white dial Junghans. Switching between brown and black straps gives you ultimate versatility for a dress watch.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

vintage Bulova His Excellency 'E' model


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Not a bad look for ninety bucks. Kinda big compared to a classic watch, though.


----------



## hannibal smith (Feb 13, 2020)

1969 Zodiac. It actually works on my 8" wrist, at least I think so.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Holdenitdown (Feb 7, 2019)

My only dress watch, but I wear it so infrequently. Just bought my dad a black Bambino, which is more conservative and would likely get more wrist time. I love this, but it really needs a suit or tux.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

hannibal smith said:


> View attachment 14937481
> 
> 
> 1969 Zodiac. It actually works on my 8" wrist, at least I think so.


Cushion case. Domed crystal. What's not to love!?


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Wore the Moser today without a suit. Not something I do often.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Cyma Triplex from the 1950s, powered by their own 17j R458.

Regards.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Holdenitdown said:


> My only dress watch, but I wear it so infrequently. Just bought my dad a black Bambino, which is more conservative and would likely get more wrist time. I love this, but it really needs a suit or tux.


I'd say don't wait for a suit or tux to wear that nice watch, it deserves more wrist time -- especially since it's very much a sports watch, and about as far from a dress watch as it gets


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Haven6931 (Feb 23, 2020)

MrCairo said:


> View attachment 14961471


enough about the watches - what is that jacket?


----------



## Holdenitdown (Feb 7, 2019)

MrCairo said:


> I'd say don't wait for a suit or tux to wear that nice watch, it deserves more wrist time -- especially since it's very much a sports watch, and about as far from a dress watch as it gets


What a special combination of encouragement and condescension. You may have missed the OP part about hard and fast definitions, but I can forgive. 😉 Since you're fond of stricter definitions, though, legibility alone prevents the status of sports watch.

Maybe I'll experiment - thanks again.


----------



## hannibal smith (Feb 13, 2020)

1970's Tressa Lux. Got it on name alone. Flashy, but a little classically subdued. It's Swiss, but it might have been made at a cheese factory. :roll:

More flash than quality. Crown is a little crooked, batons are not perfectly aligned, and caseback is thin, but it works just fine. It came with the cheap metal bracelet, but that was replaced with a nice burgundy leather one.

I think I am going to reserve it for dark restaurants, red shirts and dark coats.

BTW- Bottom photo is not mine, but from seller. He or she is rather good at it!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Holdenitdown said:


> What a special combination of encouragement and condescension. You may have missed the OP part about hard and fast definitions, but I can forgive. &#55357;&#56841; Since you're fond of stricter definitions, though, legibility alone prevents the status of sports watch.
> 
> Maybe I'll experiment - thanks again.


I agree I could have phrased that differently, my apologies. I meant I think it's perfectly possible to wear with any outfit, just in case you were consciously limiting yourself - in my opinion, don't  Cheers for setting me straight there, nonetheless.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Haven6931 said:


> enough about the watches - what is that jacket?


It's an overcoat actually, fluffy tweed plaid double breasted coat. It's an off-the-rack model actually, from Italian brand Seventy. I'm afraid I don't have any other picture of it than this tiny archived photo from my purchase history:


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

No relation whatsoever to the eponymous delivery services company, this French-made job was the one and only brand from Briot et Cie, founded in 1913.

This particular runs on a 17j ETA 2409 and probably dates from around 1960.

Regards.


----------



## Oakvalleyranch (Dec 17, 2019)

FM / MB


----------



## Oakvalleyranch (Dec 17, 2019)

MB


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Dressing up while isolated at home, even if relatively casual (cardigan instead of jacket), helps combat the quarantine blues, I find.

And speaking of blue, I decided to put on one of my dressiest watches for the occasion:


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Late 1960s Longines, stainless steel, sunburst dial ref. 7839-4 with manual cal. 284. Very office-appropriate, even if that office is at home now.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Dressing up while isolated at home, even if relatively casual (cardigan instead of jacket), helps combat the quarantine blues, I find.
> 
> And speaking of blue, I decided to put on one of my dressiest watches for the occasion:
> 
> ...


Patek Ellipse on a budget, gorgeous!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

ARMADUK said:


> Patek Ellipse on a budget, gorgeous!


That's the idea, indeed! Was looking for an affordable yet good looking Ellipse for about a year. Finally found this NOS Juvenia. It's from the 70s or 80s originally.


----------



## isrelative (Dec 13, 2019)

I really like smaller case sizes (36mm) with a nicely tailored suit. Just really classes up the outfit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> Late 1960s Longines, stainless steel, sunburst dial ref. 7839-4 with manual cal. 284. Very office-appropriate, even if that office is at home now.
> 
> View attachment 14978277
> 
> ...


Nice watch.. Love those vintage Longines..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

556i Mocha will fill the dress watch role (w/ leather strap) if needed. Would love a designated dress watch, but haven't found one that ticks all boxes yet.


----------



## mich.g.pan (Oct 10, 2018)

Wittnauer


----------



## IAvictorinox (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Here is my Luch extra thin watch









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

Stored this while deciding whether to have it serviced or not. My wife's (step) great-grandfather was given this in '82 after 25 years of employment. It's in excellent condition. I think he only put it on to size it, then left it in the box. No family recalls seeing him wear it. The bracelet is sized too small for my wrist (never found extra links), so I'd fit it on leather. My watchmaker gave me a quote (assuming the movement only needs a cleaning and new battery). He tested a new battery, but the minute hand would twitch instead of advance. At the time I didn't have the spare cash handy, but now I do.









He wore these two for most occasions. Not interested in getting these to function. Was thinking about converting the movements into cuff links.


----------



## McLeod (May 5, 2016)

Date/No Date


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Late 1940s Bulova (20,5 mm diameter). Incredible condition for its age. Original dial and crown! Needs a different strap, but pretty good looking case and dial nonetheless.


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

MrCairo said:


> View attachment 15011213
> 
> 
> View attachment 15011215
> ...


That's lovely!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Here is my current dress piece - absolutely love it. 38mm, manual wind chronometer at 6.3mm thick. A very underrated brand I think.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Made in the 1950s by the original Newmark company based in Croydon, England. Runs on their own seldom-seen Newmark Cal. 10.5'''.

Regards.


----------



## Bøygen (Feb 4, 2019)

omega1300 said:


> Here is my current dress piece - absolutely love it. 38mm, manual wind chronometer at 6.3mm thick. A very underrated brand I think.


that watch is pretty much perfect.
I just can't understand why they're not making it anymore :-(


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Bøygen said:


> that watch is pretty much perfect.
> I just can't understand why they're not making it anymore :-(


Agreed! It's a shame they're not still in production!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Juvenia ref. 8942. Only 5.5mm thin (including acrylic glass), facilitated by the Juvenia 1105 (Peseux 7001) manual calibre.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

This is a ridiculous value proposition @ $180 including Free delivery from Alex.

My PerpetuaL SC-03 with:
Thermally blued chunky hands. 
Enamel dial. 
Sapphire crystal with AR coating. 
Although the Seagull movement is non hacking, it's hand windable and is seated on a metal movement holder. 
Very decent leather strap to boot!







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Don S (Dec 15, 2012)

oops


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

Chopard L.U.C Les Classique Ultra Thin

It is an early L.U.C model with an F. Piguet 1160 movement.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

double post


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoying this Hermes Arceau with a black Mother of Pearl dial and lovely little moonphase complication.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

21mm of joy.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

MrCairo said:


> 21mm of joy.


Those numerals are amazing!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

MZhammer said:


> Those numerals are amazing!


Yeah, I really like those! Remind me of those kind of "futuristic" or "alien" numbers they used to use in old cartoons. Was looking for some examples but can't find any at the moment.

The watch is from the late 1940s.

















Amazingly, still comes with original crown:









Very happy with this one.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> High quality dress watches need not be very expensive or Swiss. Example of a superb yet affordable:
> 
> Gavox Legacy Navy Logical with Citizen-Miyota automatic movement and sapphire crystal
> 
> ...


Fixed the pic links^^^


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Yeah, I really like those! Remind me of those kind of "futuristic" or "alien" numbers they used to use in old cartoons. Was looking for some examples but can't find any at the moment.
> 
> The watch is from the late 1940s.
> 
> ...


I've got a rather similar Hamilton Wilshire on the way.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

"Dressiest" watch I currently own... 36mm


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

50's Wittnauer "Tank"


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

MrCairo said:


> View attachment 15061723
> 
> 
> View attachment 15061725
> ...


Pure joy. I own one and love it. It is my definitive dress watch


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Apologies if this has been discussed, I've been following this thread for a little while and don't recall seeing it (although, to be honest, I mostly look at the pictures ).

I'd love to hear your opinion on the definitive dress watch STRAP... is it black, is it brown, is it a bracelet? Does the colour match with your shoes? Your belt? Your eyes?? Is it plain, or textured? Glossy or matte? Matching or contrasting stitching? Stitches just along the edge, out box-stitch?

I can define my ideal dress watch as one of two styles, but the strap, that's as different story. I'd love to hear your thoughts. What's your favourite to dress your watch up? Do you also have a fav to dress it down on occasion?


----------



## zlocko2002 (Aug 3, 2007)

Dress watch should be on thin leather strap (no cotrast stitching) which should should match your shoes (and belt). 

If it is"bauhaus" watch then maybe shell cordovan(check Nomos Orion), in all other cases croc/aligator

If one is wearing charcoal or black suit/tux - black shoes, black belt, black strap. 
Navy suit - black/brown/oxblood...matching belt and watchstrap.

PS.
Material of the watch should match the wedding ring (if one is wearing it) and cufflinks (if one is wearing it).


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

I believe that yellow gold dress watches should be matched by a thin dark brown band preferably of alligator or croc band and white gold/ss dress watches should be matched by a thin black (or dark navy) alligator or croc band. This could be modified a bit depending on the dial color but that would be my general rule. In any case the band should have a tang in my opinion.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

zlocko2002 said:


> PS.
> Material of the watch should match the wedding ring (if one is wearing it) and cufflinks (if one is wearing it).


This is when I suggest that a two-tone watch is entirely appropriate as I have a white metal wedding ring and often choose a yellow metal tie clasp. Retired military, ya know. Now to sell the idea to my wife...


----------



## zlocko2002 (Aug 3, 2007)

I guess you can pull it, but I would sitck to same metal, at least in some formal event


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

zlocko2002 said:


> I guess you can pull it, but I would sitck to same metal, at least in some formal event


I can dig that. Gives me the excuse to buy two nice watches instead of just one.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I like to bend the rules every now n then, but on certain occasions I go HARD orthodox.
And enjoy going hard.

I am glad rules exist for me to stick to. They exist for a reason. They were tried and tested, and found to work well.

But some folks have a conniption at the mere mention of rules, as if anyone was 
gonna stop them from looking as crappy as they wanna be. :-!



zlocko2002 said:


> Dress watch should be on thin leather strap (no cotrast stitching) which should should match your shoes (and belt).
> 
> If it is"bauhaus" watch then maybe shell cordovan(check Nomos Orion), in all other cases croc/aligator
> 
> ...


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

zlocko2002 said:


> Dress watch should be on thin leather strap (no cotrast stitching) which should should match your shoes (and belt).
> 
> If it is"bauhaus" watch then maybe shell cordovan(check Nomos Orion), in all other cases croc/aligator
> 
> ...


Oh well; at least gives me an excuse to look at getting a gold watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Oh well; at least gives me an excuse to look at getting a gold watch.


Must be nice to save money on a watch. My wedding ring's platinum, so... &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

I love my Orient Bambino in dress situations:


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Evo Grey Tie Crop 1280X800 Post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mayor Dawgmeat said:


> View attachment 15141149


Wow.

(that's all I've got to say!)


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Mayor Dawgmeat said:


> View attachment 15141149


Such a beautiful watch. Is the minute hand legible in real life?- its appears almost too thin and refined.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mnf67 said:


> Such a beautiful watch. Is the minute hand legible in real life?- its appears almost too thin and refined.


I think that's the point. Do not mind the minutes.
In that sense, it's like the opposite of a diver watch, where the minutes count, not the hours.
In this dress watch, you might slyly check the HOUR but not to the minute.


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat (Jan 12, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Wow.
> 
> (that's all I've got to say!)


No more needed. That watch just reeks understated elegance, beauty and class. To me, it is the definitive dress watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mayor Dawgmeat said:


> No more needed. That watch just reeks understated elegance, beauty and class. To me, it is the definitive dress watch.


I like how the power reserve model has a start-stop pusher, too. Run it just for the evening out, then stop it when you get home so it doesn't run all the way back down in the box.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

The idea that the strap must "match" belt and/or shoes is often repeated, unfortunately. It certainly does not have to literally match, however a certain harmonious combination is more pleasing than one that clashes.

For example, tan ostrich straps such as these can easily go with any shoe color, from tan to black and anything in between.
















Another option is a blue (croc) strap, goes well with black shoes, etc.

Having said that, go ahead and wear a black strap with brown shoes, it really doesn't matter!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

MrCairo said:


> ... a certain harmonious combination is more pleasing than one that clashes.
> For example, tan ostrich straps such as these can easily go with any shoe color, from tan to black and anything in between.
> Another option is a blue (croc) strap, goes well with black shoes, etc.
> Having said that, go ahead and wear a* black strap with brown shoes*, it really doesn't matter!


Not a fan myself of that combo, nor do I necessarily champion matching all the leathers, but I agree with your first statement -- namely, that there are certain combos more pleasing than others. 
But "pulling it off" is a matter of personal sense of style, and confidence, I suppose.
Sometimes, I will match the strap to my shirt / jacket more than my shoes, etc.

There was once a very lively and informative thread, during the Golden Age of WUS.
A good many useful posts were contributed by our fellow member Metlin, who has since made himself scarce.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/watches-attire-rules-counsel-572700.html


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Maybe it’s just me, but JLC always = dress watch to me. They seem to do it so well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> View attachment 15156771


Looking good Mr C


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

One thing I think is interesting (and I've probably said this already, but that's no biggie) is that today's "dress watch" used to be yesterday's "everyday office watch". My dad wore this _all the time_ - often enough that he told me that the Twist-O-Flex bracelet he used wouldn't prevent it from slipping off his wrist and onto his tennis racquet.

I've worn it sometimes myself as just an everyday watch, and it's actually very nice in that role. Easy to read, comfortable, and stays out of the way. My only concerns are whether it's safely water resistant and whether the strap will get funky too quickly. I wouldn't turn down the chance to wear a modern equivalent as a daily (although I'd want to bump up from 34mm to the 36-38mm range).


----------



## enzom09 (Mar 22, 2020)

zlocko2002 said:


> PS.
> Material of the watch should match the wedding ring (if one is wearing it) and cufflinks (if one is wearing it).


So what you're saying is, I need a second wedding ring! That'll be an interesting conversation with the wife.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zlocko2002 (Aug 3, 2007)

Eer...keep us posted regarding that conversation 

PS. There was some article regarding one bridezilla..she requessted three engagement rings, white, yellow and red gold. 
Try that road..get aditional watch to match ring!  win-win situation


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

My late grandfather's Omega Constellation










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

Pretty much anything goes now. Most people are dressing down.... Lawyers and Banker excluded!


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

omega1300 said:


> Here is my current dress piece - absolutely love it. 38mm, manual wind chronometer at 6.3mm thick. A very underrated brand I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good taste! I used to have one... They came and went so quickly, that's MB for 'ya. But kudos to 'em for releasing a long forgotten manual winder! I wish more companies would. You can still find these on the used market once in a while. The 18K gold model is sweet!


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

LOOK! Even those on a budget can pick up a convincing classic looking "vintage" mechanical for not a lot of $$$....
My pick for the under $200 dress watch...


----------



## Phase1 (Sep 29, 2017)

Would this work as dressy one?


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

My dress watch is a JLC Reverso TT1931. Ironically, I have to use a stock photo because the only times I have worn mine on its original black alligator strap were at my two children's weddings and there are no close up pics of the watch. The rest of the time I wear it casually on a brown Fagliano strap because I am retired.


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Phase1 said:


> Would this work as dressy one?
> View attachment 15415122


That's a little too much blue for me, but the case and dial elements are all dressy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase1 said:


> Would this work as dressy one?
> View attachment 15415122


More "fancy" than "dressy", I think.

Rick "if that makes any sense, which I doubt" Denney


----------



## eatabagel (Mar 28, 2017)

I prefer dress watches to sport watches. Like I wear my dress watches with shorts and t shirts because I like to dress then down (or is it dress my casual up?).

Most of my watches are on the dressier side. And I've been actively getting rid of my overtly sporty pieces like dive watches. 

When I do dress up, I like the more understated pieces. I have a Cartier tank that I think is not very flashy and an Omega De Ville in gold from 1980 that clocks in at 34 inches. Pretty much the smaller the better is my rule for dress watches.

I just think there's nothing more effortless looking than wearing dressy pieces no matter the occasion.


EDIT: oops I meant 34 mm! Even if My 6 inch wrist really looks great with a ~3 foot timepiece!


----------



## Phase1 (Sep 29, 2017)

rxmar23 said:


> That's a little too much blue for me, but the case and dial elements are all dressy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm on a blue craze.. have a blue dial in SBGH267, a blue hand in SBGA415 and now this blue Arabic will round out the bullpen.


----------



## Phase1 (Sep 29, 2017)

Rdenney said:


> More "fancy" than "dressy", I think.
> 
> Rick "if that makes any sense, which I doubt" Denney


 indeed.. at least I'll run less of chance in scratching things being not able to sport it outside much.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

eatabagel said:


> ... an Omega De Ville in gold from 1980 that *clocks in at 34 inches*. Pretty much the smaller the better is my rule for dress watches.
> 
> I just think there's nothing more effortless looking than wearing dressy pieces no matter the occasion.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk


Are you sure about that measurement? 34 inches is more large wall clock territory than understated dress watch


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Are you sure about that measurement? 34 inches is more large wall clock territory than understated dress watch


Well, Omega is Swatch Group, so maybe....


----------



## eatabagel (Mar 28, 2017)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Are you sure about that measurement? 34 inches is more large wall clock territory than understated dress watch


LOL

Did I say understated dressy? I really meant I like to show the world I mean business.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Egsise (Jul 12, 2018)

Rotary GS90161-32, Rado Diamaster R14077136, Hamilton Khaki Field King H64455523.
Genuine alligator, teju lizard, nile crocodile.
40mm, 41mm, 40mm.
12mm, 10mm, 11,5mm.
7ATM, 10ATM, 5ATM.
Beater, beater, beater.
Dress watch, dress watch, dress watch.
Everyday watch, everyday watch, everyday watch.

I wear a suit almost every year, a dress* watch every day.










*dressy strap to match shoes, casual strap to look casual, nato strap for going outdoors hiking etc.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VaKyle (Apr 4, 2019)

Cool thread, this Seiko presage is one of my dressier watches


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Wearing this dress watch today during quarantine


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Wore this little guy today. A very special watch which has gotten much more attention of late.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

1 quartz and 2 automatics.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Its been a long time coming but I was finally able to add one of my favorite Dress Watches of the last decade, the SBGW033. The 2011 JDM 130th anniversary model from Grand Seiko in their historic 35.8mm case. Just superb.


----------



## malioil (May 7, 2011)

My dress watch collection minus the Oris Complication. I do think the B&M gets no love here whilst being a fantastic watch with a wonderful movement for the money with silicon parts and a 5 days power reserve.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

SUR319P1









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Longines Master Collection Moonphase.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

ETA2824-2 said:


> Longines Master Collection Moonphase.
> 
> View attachment 15997582


If I've said it before, I'll say it again, I really, really like this Longines.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Tissot PR 100 with the ETA C07.111 (=Powermatic 80) inside


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Today the Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer on my right wrist.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Classic Longines Conquest dresser from the year 1970. The watch was restored at St. Imier
by Longines. The movement is a Longines 706 which is handwound. It delivers a stunning
precision. Longines is investing a lot in its horological heritage. I love it and it strengthens the brand!


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Hand-wound Certina from the '60's - caliber 28-10


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

usclassic said:


> View attachment 15915952
> 
> 
> View attachment 15915956
> ...


Hey I really like that Hamilton.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

I think this is the dressier side of a sports watch.


























1974 Rolex Turn-O-Graph Thunderbird ref 1625.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Had a buddy shoot a few of my watches this weekend and two Dress watches fell into our shoot.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

MZhammer said:


> Had a buddy shoot a few of my watches this weekend and two Dress watches fell into our shoot.
> View attachment 16035291
> 
> 
> View attachment 16035306


And a pipe! Yes!


----------



## zlocko2002 (Aug 3, 2007)

Now thise are thrue dress watches!


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

My Mido Commander with an COSC ETA 2836-2 inside. Is more dressy possible?


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


>


Great photo. Ain't nuthin' wrong with this watch. WUS loves Omega divers, the AT, and the Speedy, but to all the rest of the world, this is a perfectly fine dressy-daily watch.


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)

This one has been utilized as my dress watch until i get something else. I'm really looking at a Longines Heritage 1832


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I've just a few . . .


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

I just took this today


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Here are my dress/casual watches.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

sleepyhead123 said:


> I've just a few . . .
> 
> View attachment 16041643


A terrific group!


----------



## kkfong (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's my dress watch
Really like that salmon/copper dial



http://imgur.com/8ROOq9A


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

While I made a contribution a ways back to this thread with a leather strap dress watch, I just picked up this minty 16013 datejust. I love the vintage vibe of the acrylic crystal and I am looking forward to strapping this on with a suit.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

The PR 100-Dresser suitable in all situations:


----------



## HousePanther94 (Dec 20, 2020)

ETA2824-2 said:


> Tissot PR 100 with the ETA C07.111 (=Powermatic 80) inside
> 
> View attachment 16019459
> View attachment 16019460











While these are dressy, I see more sportiness. It's in the name. Precise Robust 100m 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HousePanther94 (Dec 20, 2020)

ETA2824-2 said:


> The PR 100-Dresser suitable in all situations:
> 
> View attachment 16070925


Man, I love seeing that watch on someone else's wrist. I thought these were discontinued, but I guess it's just the COSC one. I might buy another one but I can't find one for the price I paid for this. I snagged this PR100 for $140 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

MZhammer said:


> Had a buddy shoot a few of my watches this weekend and two Dress watches fell into our shoot.
> View attachment 16035291
> 
> 
> View attachment 16035306


You got a hit man to shoot your watches and pipes? Wow, what had they done to make you angry?


nice watches nice pipe and nice photos


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

HousePanther94 said:


> While these are dressy, I see more sportiness. It's in the name. Precise Robust 100m


I really think this is not necessarily a contradiction. 
The name "PR" has a long tradition. I own a PR 100 from 1994
with a quartz movement and I bought my wife one this year,
the PR 100 chic.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

ETA2824-2 said:


> I really think this is not necessarily a contradiction.
> The name "PR" has a long tradition. I own a PR 100 from 1994
> with a quartz movement and I bought my wife one this year,
> the PR 100 chic.
> ...


Yea these aren't even close to dress watches my man. They're great watches, but they are not dress watches.


----------



## zlocko2002 (Aug 3, 2007)

Dress watch:

thin
leather band
two, or maximum three hands (hours, minutes, seconds)
-simple, preferably no-date or complications


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

MZhammer said:


> Yea these aren't even close to dress watches my man. They're great watches, but they are not dress watches.


Obviously opinions differ.
Times are long over only watches with leather straps and 3-Hands are dressers.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

zlocko2002 said:


> Dress watch:
> 
> thin
> leather band
> ...


*ROTFLSTC! *🤣
(Acronyms)


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Eterna Centenaire-Dresser: 34 mm under 10 mm with an 1438U as engine.


----------



## olske59 (May 26, 2019)

zlocko2002 said:


> Dress watch:
> 
> thin
> leather band
> ...


Agree. Very few of the watches shown in this thread are dress watches. Complications - no. Chronographs - no, Steel bracelets - no. Thick cases - no. Day/date models - definitely no.

I'll add precious metal to your list, too, although I doubt I could tell platinum from steel without close inspection.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

ETA2824-2 said:


> Obviously opinions differ.
> Times are long over only watches with leather straps and 3-Hands are dressers.


They don't differ to the degree that you're posting. Those are not even close to dress watches, the fact that you personally may wear them with clothes you consider dressy does not change that fact. James Bond wearing a submariner with a tuxedo does not make it a dress watch, just as actors wearing Jordans with suits do not make them dress shoes.

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you can break them like an artist." ― Pablo Picasso


----------



## zlocko2002 (Aug 3, 2007)

“Rules are for the obedience of foools and the guidance of wise man. ”


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

New watch alert. This bad boy has been on my hit list for a while and finally had to bite the bullet!


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

This thread amuses me and the three or four "experts" that keep it alive ... 🤣


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

ETA2824-2 said:


> This thread amuses me and the three or four "experts" that keep it alive ... 🤣


And your generous bumps keeping it alive!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

🤠 Dress Watch Desperados 🤠 Mobilize!


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Actium said:


> 🤠 Dress Watch Desperados 🤠 Mobilize!


Absolutely gorgeous! I think Breguet does the best enamel dials


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

MZhammer said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I think Breguet does the best enamel dials


There's something magical about that small seconds subdial


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue

Sorry. Wrong Thread.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

There is not other activity that lowers blood-pressure more than setting up the Master Collection Moonphase.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

MZhammer said:


>


God I love that VC 1921.

Good luck herding the cats!


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

This is another non watch purchase that I always regretted..beautiful salmon textured dial, 38mm & 8mm thick...put a black Alligator strap on it and I'd wear it wearing a tuxedo ...wish I had bought it


----------



## northside (Nov 10, 2021)

I have a rose gold Chronoswiss Sirius, and a rose gold and SS Chronoswiss Kairos. I love them both as dress watches.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Nativepride80 (Apr 23, 2020)

I am drooling so bad right now! I will have a reverso one day but until then I will just come back to this thread and dream: )


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Just got this and put on a Hadley Roma Black Leather strap...I would wear this in full business suit


----------



## Aaah (Jul 9, 2020)

MZhammer said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> ...
> 
> *Now the onus is on the rest of you; what are your thoughts, collection, interpretation of dress watches? Hopefully there is enough interest to keep this thread alive and well.*


I had no idea this thread existed and I've spent the last week or so ploughing through the 1000+ posts. Cheers, much to admire and much to reflect on.

My take on the definition of what constitutes a dress watch... The 'rules' were initially constituted in a bygone age by short, bald men with moustaches who had probably served their country, wore a jacket and tie to do the gardening and wouldn't dream of popping down to the local store without wearing a hat. In other words, the whole notion of formal wear has moved significantly and so watches should be considered in this light too. However, the essence of what made a dress watch a dress watch is still a desirable commodity, i.e. understated elegance, something that does not attract attention from afar but has all the hallmarks of quality up close.


*Strictest**Strict**Widely Accepted**I'd Accept**Metal*White, Noble metal.Colored or white noble metals.Colored or white noble metals or stainless steel.Any, just because carbon, PVD, titanium, ceramics etc weren't possible way back when, it doesn't mean that they can't form an elegant watch.*Functions*Time only, two hands.Time only, sub or central seconds allowable. Sub seconds is more appropriate.Minimal functions allowed such as Date, Power Reserve.Two hander on an automatic makes no sense to me. All complications can be discreet or showy e.g. Moser perpetual. So any, as long as the dial isn't busy. *Indexes*Applied or printed stick Indexes. No Lume.Applied or Printed stick indexes, or Roman Numerals. No Lume.Indexes, Roman Numerals, Breguet Numerals or some mixture of the afore mentioned. Light lume acceptable.Applied Arabic numerals can look very classy too. Again if it is elegantly done, it's OK.*Strap*Black alligator / Croc.Black or dark brown, exotic leather.Black or Dark Brown, Tonal stitching with various leathers.As with the rest of the watch, understated but quality*Size*Small size for your wrist.Modest size for your wrist.Modern Size for your wrist.Modest size for my wrist, sub 40mm in my case*Thickness*Ultra slim (under 6mm).Slim (under 9mm).Slim (under a cuff).Slim (under 10mm) but the slimmer the better.

My current ultimate dress watch if only I could afford it. My ultimate any watch to be fair.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Aaah said:


> My take on the definition of what constitutes a dress watch... The 'rules' were initially constituted in a bygone age by short, bald men with moustaches who had probably served their country, wore a jacket and tie to do the gardening and wouldn't dream of popping down to the local store without wearing a hat.


Bingo. Completely outdated.
Nobody has the legitimation to set rules in this thread or this forum
for taste issues.


----------



## Aaah (Jul 9, 2020)

ETA2824-2 said:


> Bingo. Completely outdated.
> Nobody has the legitimation to set rules in this thread or this forum
> for taste issues.
> 
> View attachment 16255370


Well, you can set up a thread with a view to people posting pictures of their whatever, and point out when they've posted a picture of something different. The trouble here is that 'a dress watch thread' using the strictest definition would have virtually no pictures so there has to be some leeway but that opens up individual interpretation.

What makes a watch a sport watch? Thickness, large diameter or wide bezel might cover it. So I would probably add thin bezel to my definition above in order to rule out slim sport watches. I was also considering whether dial colour should be in the definition, restricted to white, cream, champagne, silver etc. But then blue/black watches rarely ping in the flesh the way they do on a screen and can appear muted and understated. Dunno.

So applying the sense of *my* definition, yours is more sport than dress (bracelet, thickness, maybe colour) but it's marginal. Maybe there should be 'essentials' and 'desirables' in the definition. Maybe I'm overthinking this...


----------



## sau (Aug 3, 2020)

Aaah said:


> I had no idea this thread existed and I've spent the last week or so ploughing through the 1000+ posts. Cheers, much to admire and much to reflect on.
> 
> My take on the definition of what constitutes a dress watch... The 'rules' were initially constituted in a bygone age by short, bald men with moustaches who had probably served their country, wore a jacket and tie to do the gardening and wouldn't dream of popping down to the local store without wearing a hat. In other words, the whole notion of formal wear has moved significantly and so watches should be considered in this light too. However, the essence of what made a dress watch a dress watch is still a desirable commodity, i.e. understated elegance, something that does not attract attention from afar but has all the hallmarks of quality up close.
> 
> ...


Jean-Claude Biver is rapt that you picked this as your dress watch grail!😉👍⌚


----------



## Orbeo (Jun 26, 2015)

Just received this 35mm beauty. It's a Poljot Deluxe and bought it from Ucrania on ebay.


----------



## Aaah (Jul 9, 2020)

sau said:


> Jean-Claude Biver is rapt that you picked this as your dress watch grail!😉👍⌚


It's a nice thought. According to wikipedia, he gives away 5 tonnes of cheese for free every year. I'm not sure he cares what I think.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Orbeo said:


> Just received this 35mm beauty. It's a Poljot Deluxe and bought it from Ucrania on ebay.


Finally, a fresh interpretation of Arabic numerals. This is pretty cool.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

60 years old and dressy as watch can be: Eterna Centenaire "61"


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Finally, a fresh interpretation of Arabic numerals. This is pretty cool.


This is fabulous! Love the numerals on it. Are the markers stamped/pressed or printed?

Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

A few of my "dress" watches.



















































Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## sau (Aug 3, 2020)

It's really nice to see your HMT watches. At one time, it seems it was almost mandatory for pollies to wear one to show that they're one of the people.

I understand why the Indian govt had to stop subsidising the protected home-grown industry; still a pity that the unique flavour is gone.

Is there still musty New Old Stock HMTs languishing in small shops? Or have they been snapped up by canny collectors?


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Aaah said:


> I had no idea this thread existed and I've spent the last week or so ploughing through the 1000+ posts. Cheers, much to admire and much to reflect on.
> 
> My take on the definition of what constitutes a dress watch... The 'rules' were initially constituted in a bygone age by short, bald men with moustaches who had probably served their country, wore a jacket and tie to do the gardening and wouldn't dream of popping down to the local store without wearing a hat. In other words, the whole notion of formal wear has moved significantly and so watches should be considered in this light too. However, the essence of what made a dress watch a dress watch is still a desirable commodity, i.e. understated elegance, something that does not attract attention from afar but has all the hallmarks of quality up close.
> 
> ...


Very thoughtful criteria in a highly readable format, thank you!


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Orbeo said:


> Just received this 35mm beauty. It's a Poljot Deluxe and bought it from Ucrania on ebay.


I love that! I think I saw that @Chronopolis has one too. As I mentioned before, the font on the numerals is enthralling


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

sau said:


> It's really nice to see your HMT watches. At one time, it seems it was almost mandatory for pollies to wear one to show that they're one of the people.
> 
> I understand why the Indian govt had to stop subsidising the protected home-grown industry; still a pity that the unique flavour is gone.
> 
> Is there still musty New Old Stock HMTs languishing in small shops? Or have they been snapped up by canny collectors?


So, two things happen with HMT watches now:

1. The company still sells some of the models from its official site, but they are not accepted as "canonical" models largely because the company is assembling it from NOS spare parts and makes weird combinations depending on what they can lay their hands on. 

2. Collectors pay close attention to watches bought retail when the company was still manufacturing watches and treasure them. And some of us pick old watches with dial and/or other issues and have our watchmakers make "mods". For example, the Vijay watches are originals. The max bill look and the propilot look are mods. 



Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## sau (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks for the info. Didn't know HMT were frankenmodding their own stock. I had a romantic idea that some local collector managed to alight upon some NOS in a dusty provincial retail outlet.

From what I've read about them, they also did quite good business with weddings and graduations. I also liked reading some old ads touting the HMT watch, really good copywriting going on.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

I think this one with the mesh I put on or a nice black leather strap could be real dressy


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

View attachment 16276802


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Vintage looking Timex Marlin.


----------



## longle10 (Mar 10, 2020)

Dressy and busy









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

My three dressier watches


----------



## Egsise (Jul 12, 2018)

MZhammer said:


> They don't differ to the degree that you're posting. Those are not even close to dress watches, the fact that you personally may wear them with clothes you consider dressy does not change that fact. James Bond wearing a submariner with a tuxedo does not make it a dress watch, just as actors wearing Jordans with suits do not make them dress shoes.
> 
> "Learn the rules like a pro, so you can break them like an artist." ― Pablo Picasso
> 
> View attachment 16078007


I agree, we should hang on to some standards and traditions, dignity, self respect.

I'm not sure if I've posted this before. I got a very thin lizard strap to my vintage watch, I use it as THE dress watch because it's so small and slim(ish).
80 years old manual wind Tissot Aquasport, 31.5mm size, 9.8mm thick.
I know it's not a dress watch per se, more like an acceptable dress watch, perhaps an heirloom someday. Caseback serial dates it to 1939 but movement serial is 1942.
It was my first mechanical watch, found it from ebay in bad condition and had it serviced. Crystal is new, crown was not original, case has propably never been polished.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I just got a new dress watch. It compliments my other new purchase well.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yesterday was New Moon but nothing to see yet ...


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Different today:


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Longines Master Collection Moonphase 42 mm.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

The ETA 2836-2 is COSC-certified. Mido built it in two years ago, exchanged the hesalit glass and set new hands.
According to Mido the Commander was built 1997.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## oldbrat (Feb 7, 2020)

Sorry for the low quality photo. Can assure you that in rl the case form, the dial, the hands are very impressive


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

oldbrat said:


> Sorry for the low quality photo. Can assure you that in rl the case form, the dial, the hands are very impressive
> View attachment 16683889


That’s a really interesting moonphase, I don’t think I’ve seen anything like it before, it’s like an old timey peep show


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## tastychickenkebab (Sep 15, 2016)

Thoughts on Nomos Orion 35 as a dress watch? Will be used for business meetings (suit and tie) and black tie events.

slight concerns: Gold indices don't seem very dress watch-y (blued hands seem fine). Long lugs seem a bit too sporty. Don't know how it'll pair with an alligator strap (shell cordovan strap, as it comes with by default, feels too sporty).

I had a Nomos Club and it was an awful dress watch. Case was too thick/juicy/sporty. Too colorful. 

appreciate any thoughts thx


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Works for me, but I don't do black tie events. ;-)


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

The Nomos is fine. 

Reviewing pics since my last post which was probably years ago, I sure do see a lot of watches that were sold as sport watches in the day but also recently. 

I’m not really the purist I sometimes am perceived to be—I wore a Zenith Captain Chronograph on a (horrors!) bracelet with a suit while in high-end New York meetings this week—and I don’t let a seconds hand or a calendar prevent entry into the classification. But I do make a distinction between “dress,” “party,” and “formal”, just as I do with shoes. 

I did bring my vintage JLC 2953, but it was too hot and humid for that expensive Camille Fournet strap. 










Here’s one that works in the formal category, particularly if the occasion overlaps “formal” and “social event”:










With a business suit, any watch that expresses the image one wants to convey works. And that includes sport watches. But that being true doesn’t make a sport watch a dress watch. 

Rick “the dress watches of today were the daily-wear watches of yesterday” Denney


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

tastychickenkebab said:


> Thoughts on Nomos Orion 35 as a dress watch? Will be used for business meetings (suit and tie) and black tie events.
> 
> slight concerns: Gold indices don't seem very dress watch-y (blued hands seem fine). Long lugs seem a bit too sporty. Don't know how it'll pair with an alligator strap (shell cordovan strap, as it comes with by default, feels too sporty).
> 
> ...


Shell Cordovan is definitely not sporty. Long lugs are neither sporty or dressy, they just are. I’m not sure why gold indexes would make it any less dressy. An alligator band can potentially class it up a bit more, but nobody is going to look at that watch on a black shell cordovan strap and confuse it for anything sporty. And yes, a Club Is a fun watch, but not particularly dressy, though thick is not a word I would associate with one either.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Finally back from Le Locle. The iconic 37 mm Mido Commander.


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

my latest acquisition... Rolex Cellini 18k white gold


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Longines Conquest ca. 1970


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Finally a size I can put on the definitive dress watch thread! New 38mm size.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Mido Commander


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Having seldom contributed to WUS over the past couple of years, I'm delighted to see that this thread is still on the go. So here's another effort, my Dulux from around 1950 and running in a 15j AS 1187,

Regards.


----------



## rdefabri (5 mo ago)

I'm a Styleforum lurker, part-time poster, so I like the idea of this thread. My idea of dress watches are smaller, less complicated watches. Some really awesome pieces here - love the JLC Reverso, tank / rectangular watches are always cool in my book.

I typically wore my Grandfather's Vulcain or his Gruen 415 sub-seconds watch but started to get a little nervous that I would damage them, so I got a Timex Marlin, which I absolutely love. Just looks "right" to me - small dial, brilliant dial, no complications - just my speed.


----------



## JeffW2 (Jul 30, 2013)

If a dress watch should be simple and uncomplicated my new arrival today, a Meistersinger No 1, should be the perfect dress watch.

Jeff


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

I guess another potential candidate could be this steel-cased Eterna Sonic from about 1970.

It runs on a 12j tuning fork movement which Eterna called their cal. 1550. In reality that’s a rebadged and more nicely decorated ESA 9162, a movement also found in the Omega f300 hummer, and any shadowing you see on the dial is of me and my steam-driven camera.

Regards.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

balaton said:


> I guess another potential candidate could be this steel-cased Eterna Sonic from about 1970.
> 
> It runs on a 12j tuning fork movement which Eterna called their cal. 1550. In reality that’s a rebadged and more nicely decorated ESA 9162, a movement also found in the Omega f300 hummer, and any shadowing you see on the dial is of me and my steam-driven camera.
> 
> ...


"steam-driven camera"...?


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

ColinW said:


> "steam-driven camera"...?


Something like this, I presume.


----------



## PWIDEL (Jun 11, 2020)

I just picked up an Eterna "Vaughan Big Date" for dress/casual use.


----------



## Beasley84 (Dec 12, 2020)

The Longines Conquest Heritage.
35mm

The dimensions, thick(ish) lugs, domed hesalite crystal, date window at 12 and gold indices give this watch a massive amount of character.


----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

White dial on black leather will always be the classic dress style for me. Loving this Epos beauty


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Another hummer up for possible consideration, this time a 218D from 1965.

Regards.


----------



## clarence22 (10 mo ago)

The rules relax when you're retired.

Your watch choice doesn't reflect on you professionally, and hosts don't expect as much.

My Aqua Terras are now my dress watches when paired with unstructured suits and turtlenecks. That's appropriate most of the time, and no one cares when it is not.

I still may pick up a Globemaster on a strap, but only because I'd like to.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

PWIDEL said:


> I just picked up an Eterna "Vaughan Big Date" for dress/casual use.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16857400
> ...


That’s a beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Even though I wear a sport coat fairly often, it is with jeans as often as not. Post COVID the industry I'm in seems to have gone even more casual than it already was. In summer, a long sleeved shirt is about as dressy as most get. 

But there are still weddings and business meetings in countries that are more traditional so a suit still comes up a dozen or so times a year.

I have my Dornbluth 99.1-M on brown leather and wear it with anything from jeans to a suit if I am wearing brown shoes. Those few times a year I am in a suit and tie I just put it on black leather and don't feel like I'm too far outside the definition of dress watch. It's smaller than most watches this style at just 40mm.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 15, 2019)

With an ultra-thin base caliber from JLC, I went formulaic.








When it comes to old watches, I normally buy unremarkable (outwardly at least) watches and a watchmaker rescues them for me, but I did allow myself a modicum of reward when I decided to seek out an example of this movement that did not need restoration, and allowed myself a little luxury, just for a change!
Me: "My interest in watches is a very lofty hobby for the benefit of all watch-kind, and a highly technical and intellectual pursuit."
Also me: "Sigma dial? I'll take it!"


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Eterna-Matic Centenaire "61" from 1960.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Master Collection Moonphase 42


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

60’s Bueche-Girod









80’s Chronoswiss


----------

